# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Bilkul Is Waqt Aapka Dil Kya Chahta Hai??

## Miss_Sweet

jesey ke topic se zahir hai,kerna ye hai keh aap logon ko batana hai keh aap logon ka kiya dil chah raha hai? is waqt...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil chahta hai ke main so jaoon :zzz;

----------


## elektra

roza hai or bachay loog choclate cake kha rahay hain....
so i want the caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake
 :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

To aap unko na dekho  :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## NInA

Mera dil chah raha hai kayyyyyyy.....apne friend say baat keron :$ lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to karlo :whistle;

----------


## NInA

wOH SO raha ho ga  :Frown:  ya feer job peh  :Frown: .....mota....kafi arsay baad aaj baat hui thi na...tau bohat sari baatian abhi b kerni hain  :Big Grin: .......ahhhhh.....that's what we call true friendship...man now i can't wait until i call him again  :Big Grin: ....hehe

----------


## DonWit

Mera dil chah raha hai ki mein zor zor se hasoon.......

PAr koi hasane waala mil hi nahi raha

I know agar mein sheeshe mein dekhunga to zaroor hasunga :mrgreen: 

arre hasee aa gayeee

i luv u 
thanx for startin this post.....

----------


## Endurer

hmm mera dil ker raha hai k aik side per beth ker rota rahon, andhere mein, jahan mujeh apne hone ka ehsas bhi na ho.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Mera dil chah raha hai ki mein zor zor se hasoon.......
> 
> PAr koi hasane waala mil hi nahi raha
> 
> I know agar mein sheeshe mein dekhunga to zaroor hasunga :mrgreen: 
> 
> arre hasee aa gayeee
> 
> i luv u 
> thanx for startin this post.....



Lolz  :Big Grin:  aapne aap ko dekh kar hasoo ge?  :Big Grin:  hahaa

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> hmm mera dil ker raha hai k aik side per beth ker rota rahon, andhere mein, jahan mujeh apne hone ka ehsas bhi na ho.


rone ka dil kio kar raha hai apka? :duno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ab mera dil chah raha hai dance karne ko :cooldance; :excite;

----------


## NInA

^astaghfirulla...

me ka dil chah raha hai ja kay aram say...sound sleep so jaon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Exercise wala dance pagli  :Stick Out Tongue:  

to so jao dilbarjani :wink: :P

----------


## NInA

hehehe..:wink:

ermmm..kaisay so jaoon jaan-e-man.. :Big Grin: ....abhi jootay motay kaam kerne hain  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jootay motey kaam?  :Embarrassment:  woh kaise kaam hai?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

jhootay = chotay loll...:$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ooh acha  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:  kya hai?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

kuch khas nahin waisay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

okey baby  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tanhai

mera dil ye chahata hai kay jus wana kill sumone  :Smile:

----------


## sweetluv

WHO

----------


## Eternity

i wanna go with sumone rite now.

----------


## saniaa

i want to sleeppp lekin kaam pe jaana hai ........

----------


## BobbyMirza

thora or waqt mil jaye sehri key liya .. :cola;

----------


## tanhai

> WHO


ohh sumone who just had to ruin my life  :Big Grin: .. nothin big lol :1cool;

----------


## BobbyMirza

gana ganey ko.. n im gonna do that ..

dur jitna bhi tu mujhsey, pas teyrey main. ab tu aadat si hai mujhko eysey jiney main ...

----------


## xeon

> hmm mera dil ker raha hai k aik side per beth ker rota rahon, andhere mein, jahan mujeh apne hone ka ehsas bhi na ho.


chalo dono bhai mil ker rote hain :up; khabardar aisa dil kiya aainda :frown;

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

Hmm...abhi tensions khatum...like ab itnii neend aarahii hai k kuch socha nahin jaa raha  :Big Grin:  so right now....bus ninni karney jaaying  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

abhiiiiiiii....dil chah raha hai k parday khol k win kay pass behtoon aur cool sun shine ko daikh kay....poem likhoon :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha ke IFTARI ka waqt jaldi aye  :Big Grin:  bohat bhook lagi hai  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

awww... :Big Grin: ....

mera di´l chah raha hai kaisi ko zoar ki jadu ki jhappi doon :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haha woh kion? :P

----------


## Fairy

Wow! Nina....n woh KISI koun hein ?? :wink;

----------


## Eternity

mera dil kisi ka sar tornay ko kar raha hai.

----------


## NInA

lol...aray koi b...jo dil k qareeb ho :$ samjha kero na :$ hehehe

eternity....ermmm why is that so?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz  :Big Grin:  kio??

----------


## Eternity

i dunno :s

----------


## NInA

hummmm

----------


## Miss_Sweet

apna tor lo eternity  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eternity

nahi na, KISI ka torna hai :P

----------


## NInA

lolzzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:wink:

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...Gussa karna ko dil karing rite now!! :x

----------


## Eternity

kiyoon aur kis per?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

No particular reasons  :Smile:  n kisi per nahin :S dil karaha hai khud pe hi uttar doon!

----------


## Eternity

aray apnay oper nahi, kisi ka gussa kisi aur per uttarna chaye :up;

khair rozoo main gussa nahi karna chaye. cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Nahin...mein kabhi kisi ka gussa kisi AUR pe nahin uttartii  :Smile:  koshish yehi rehtii hai hamesha  :Smile:  n dun worry itna gussa nahin aatta mujhe  :Wink:

----------


## NInA

mera dil chah raha hai shoot ker doon apne HEAD ko :@...sniff...bohat dard karing :S

----------


## Eternity

umm, mera dil jo karnay ko kar raha hai i wish ho jaye bus :@

----------


## NInA

hummm...mera dil ker raha hai..kay jo things mujhe aaj post kerni hai friends ko....woh abhi ker doon:$

----------


## xeon

jaldee kero na me waiting  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:x panga na lo mujhse...na hi baat kero :x

----------


## Sporadic

kuch nahi karnay ko kar raha lolz

----------


## NInA

mujhe dance kerna ka dil karing :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe kisi ko hug dene ko dil kar raha hai  :Big Grin:  :blush: par kis ko doooooooooon

----------


## NInA

me ko day do naaaaaaaaaa :hug;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

okey :hug1: :hug1: :hug1: :hug1: :hug1: :hug1: :blush: :givefl;

----------


## NInA

hyeeeeeeeeeeeeee :$:$:$ lal ker dia upper say neechey tek :$:$:$

:hug;:hug;:hug;:hug;:hug;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz  :Big Grin:  maine koi rang pakra howa tha jo aapko lag gaya  :Stick Out Tongue: 
haha :hug1: :blush:

----------


## NInA

lol....:$:$.....u bhi na....:$:hug;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main bhi na kya?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

ooooo000oooO itni hugs :whistle;

mera dil.................. well :s

----------


## Sporadic

to go for a long drive  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai roza kholne ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sporadic

abhi tak aftari nahi kii
patta hai lolz iss waqt tumhara dil kia kah raha hai.

Kaash main is waqt Pakistan main hoti hain na lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan bilkul!  :Big Grin:  :P 

idhar to abhi 16:47 hain  :Frown:

----------


## Sporadic

u mean to say abhi 1 hrs rahta hai aftari ko
lolz

Aaj roza waisay bhi kafi sakht tha, aik garmi thi aur doosri pyas, main tumhari feelings ko samajh sakta hoon naila
Thank God k hum Aftar kar chukay hain lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Acha... thnx 4 understanding my feelings  :Big Grin:  lolz

----------


## Sporadic

np  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

me ka dil chah raha hai...seaside tay jaoon sunset daikhne...:$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to jao  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

jaoon gi :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok main bhi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

tum nahin a sakti naaa...samjha kero :$...

----------


## Eternity

class miss karnay ka dil kar raha hai.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

class??

Hume to chottiyan hain  :Big Grin:  eik week

----------


## Eternity

wow lucky you

----------


## Miss_Sweet

YA  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

cool..humein next week say hoing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Acha! 

Aur mera dil....kuch bhi nahin karney ko kahing...:S

----------


## NInA

im very worried

----------


## Eternity

about wot?

----------


## Fairy

Kya huwa Nina?

----------


## NInA

me ka friend pak mein ph ni uthaing :'(

----------


## Fairy

Aww...

Insha-Allah woh theek hongey na aap k frd :givefl; I hope jaldi se contact hojaye  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Amen...thanks appi...aik say abhi baat hui hai...per aik say abhi tek nahin...1 week ho gaya hai :S:S:S:S:S

----------


## Fairy

Aww....Chalo hojayegii jald hi  :Smile: 

Dun worry :hug;

----------


## NInA

thx appiya...meine pakistani friend say kerwaya tha...yahaan say ho hi nahin raha....HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Awww....Achaa!

----------


## NInA

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Com'n cheer up! :givefl;

----------


## NInA

:Frown:  sniff...thxo

----------


## Eternity

nina now stop yaar, plz cheer up girly, ab main b tumharai tarha sad honay lagi hoon  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

:$ okiiiiiii..shhh

----------


## Eternity

:Smile:

----------


## NInA

:Smile:

----------


## xeon

yeh kiya smile pe smile diya jaa raha hai :frown;

----------


## NInA

tau tum bhi day do...manhoos frown zaroori banana hai :x

----------


## xeon

yehi mairee smile hai :frown;

----------


## Eternity

wow itni buri, tu app smile karnay ka ehssan nahi hi kia karoo :P

----------


## NInA

bas old men aisay hi motay hain

----------


## Eternity

lol ya

----------


## xeon

> wow itni buri, tu app smile karnay ka ehssan nahi hi kia karoo :P


kiya keroon aap ko daikhte hee aisee smile face per aa jaatee hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eternity

tu tumhien kis ne kaha hai mujhay deekho :blush:

----------


## xeon

jidhar daikhoon teri tasveer nazar aatee hai 
















 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eternity

flirty na ho tu :x

----------


## xeon

hahaahahah yeh tu nina batae gee

----------


## Eternity

nina koon hai tumhari ? woh tu masoom se bachi hai koi lolz

----------


## xeon

Muhahahahaha nina zara jaldee aa ker daikhna tumko bachi keh diya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

> jidhar daikhoon teri tasveer nazar aatee hai


chashma change kerna ho ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## khawab

mera dil chah raha hai k kash mere college mein messenger khulta aur main jis se baat karna chahti hoon os se baat karlon 
aur galaxy chocolate kahne ka dil kar raha hai  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai...kuch nahi karne ko :P

----------


## khawab

hehehe..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:P

----------


## khawab

:wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Smile:

----------


## DonWit

mera dil chah raha hai ki mein zor zor se rooun(cry)  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  .......


pata nahi kyun.......

----------


## Miss_Sweet

offo..achi bache rotein nahi hain :blush:

----------


## Eternity

DIL KIA KAR RAHA HAI JUST DONT ASK  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok I wont  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

gooooood :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yepp :mrgreen:

----------


## Eternity

dukhtay dil ke saath muskurana kitna mushkil hota hai na lol

----------


## DonWit

Aapka dil kis ne dukha diya eternity ji.....

 :rnop:

----------


## Eternity

awww, kisi ne nahi, dil itni dafa dukh chuka hai ke ab tu dard b mehsoos nahi hota.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ohho...pity on u

----------


## NInA

feel like dancing....dancing so fast that i fly with the windddd

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai rone ko  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## pinkyraja

abh aap ka kion

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kioke kisi ne "achi" tarha fayda uthaea hai dosti ka  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

> awww, kisi ne nahi, dil itni dafa dukh chuka hai ke ab tu dard b mehsoos nahi hota.


I think bypass due ho gaya hai aap ka

----------


## NInA

kya hua jaan e man..(naila)

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## Miss_Sweet

> kya hua jaan e man..(naila)


ab sab kuch thik ho gaya jaan-e-jaan :blush: :hug1:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want 2 dance like that:

----------


## Eternity

awwwww, cute emoticon 

mera dil sonay ka...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i know :blush: 

any1 wanna joiin?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

> 


tum kis ko Chittiyan likhtay rehtay ho har waqt? :whistle;

----------


## Eternity

> Originally Posted by Eternity @ Tue Oct 11, 2005 7:05 am
> 
> awww, kisi ne nahi, dil itni dafa dukh chuka hai ke ab tu dard b mehsoos nahi hota.
> 
> 
> I think bypass due ho gaya hai aap ka


ya rite :lol:

----------


## Eternity

> i know :blush: 
> 
> any1 wanna joiin?


sorry sweety, i m tired rite now :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Zaheer @ Wed Oct 12, 2005 10:59 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tum kis ko Chittiyan likhtay rehtay ho har waqt?  :whistle;


I think woh kahani likh rahe hain  :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## Eternity

aisi kahani jis ka koi end hi nai :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pehle shorowat hi nahi ki Zaheer ne kahani ki..to end kahan se aye ga??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

haan yeh tu sirf soochnay main hi busy hain lol

----------


## xeon

Sar buhat dard ker raha hai or dil ker raha hai Ammi sar main hath phairain  :Smile:

----------


## Eternity

awwwwwwwwwwwww, tu ammi ke pass chalay jaoo na tum. i hope tum jald hi theek feel karoo  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

janai wala hoon kuch din main  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

where ?

----------


## xeon

Pak

----------


## Eternity

oh kool 

tu tum akilay rehtay ho kia ?  :Embarrassment:  khtarnak :P

----------


## xeon

Muhahahahaha

----------


## NInA

ahem

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

n mera khana khaaney ko dil karing!

----------


## xeon

yahan 4 roz main sirif 4 time khaya :s

----------


## NInA

:S

----------


## Eternity

4 roz main log 4 dafa hi tu sotay hain lol

----------


## xeon

but aap nai tu kaha tha aap sotee hee nahi hain.
jabhi asar para hai kafi aap per  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eternity

nahi main din main sirf aik dafa zaroor sotti hoon, i mean raat ko lol

----------


## xeon

wow din mian sotee hain or phir raat main bhi wah

----------


## NInA

yoga kerna ka...1 leg peh

----------


## xeon

oh tu tumko kiya aik leg katwani parai gee oh poor girl

----------


## NInA

merey say kuch sun na lena :frown;

----------


## Sporadic

:rolling;

Lagay raho

Me ka hmmmm abhi office aaya hoon tou kaam sharooe karnay ka dil kar raha hai

----------


## xeon

mujhe is waqt kisi per buhat ghussa hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kis par?

----------


## xeon

abhi bhi aa raha hai bara sakht ghussa :frown;

----------


## syeda

kuch karne ko dil nahi kar raha

----------


## xeon

haan jis per ghussa aa raha hai dil ker raha hai us ko zor sai pakar ker shake ker doon  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

usmein zara strwberry ka flav b dal lena peene mein maza aye ga..lol :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

:rolling; 
dil tu kerta hai pee hee jaoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

acha zara saleeke se peena..straw sal kar..lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

haan share nahi keroon ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

na karein meine manga b nahi hai mein khud bana lon gi apne liye  :Stick Out Tongue:  

wo b double flav wala :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

:frown; rozai main aisee batain

----------


## syeda

lolzzz

chalein phir chana chat, fruit chat, dahi bale, pakoron, samoson ki batein kar lete hein :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

:s yeh tu pata nahi kab sai nahi khae Iftar main abhi roza rakha hee hai mai nai :frown;

----------


## syeda

abhi rakha hai??? mere khayal mein to iftar ka time nahi hai udhar??

hehehehehehe

kiyun nahi khai??? apko banani nahi atin??

----------


## xeon

:frown; 
abhi seekhoon ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzzz chalein ache bachon ki tarah seekhna..agar mistake ki to kan pakarwa kar class k bahir khara kardon gi :mrgreen: `

----------


## xeon

aray aisee khatarnak madam. main nai nahi lainee yeh walee class koi or teacher hai kiya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

teachers to bohat hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

nahi sirf yahi teacher hai aur koi school b nahi hai idher hi parna pare ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haha shamat hai phir to :P

----------


## xeon

main khud bana loon ga baghair seekhai :frown; 
balkai is sai achha main kuch or hee kha loon ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

lolzzz

shamat kasi aik to mein apne keemti waqt se waqt nikal kar pahaon gi aur ooper se itne shararti bache ko sambhalna b to bohot bahadutri ka kam hai hena??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hahaha  :Big Grin:  haan woh to hai :P

----------


## syeda

lolzzzz

gud kabhi mehnat mat karna ok..hamesh nikameh hi rehna :P

----------


## xeon

sab sai masoom bacha hota tha main apni class ka  :Big Grin:  kabhi koi shararat nahi kee :lildevil;

----------


## syeda

sab se masoon bacha? hahahahahahahahaha

ap jaise nahi hote masoom mere jaise hote hein :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

:frown;
Allah bachain tumhare jaisai masoomon sai tu toba toba  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

chalo shukar hai apne kisi bahane TOBA to ki  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz  :Big Grin:  haar gaeeee

----------


## syeda

kahan abhi to shuruwat hoi hai..lol

----------


## xeon

maire tu office janai ka time ho raha hai ab tum dono aik doosre sai lertee raho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

har gaye xee bhai har gaye,,HURRAHHHHHHHHHHHHH ..mein jeet gai :mrgreen:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> maire tu office janai ka time ho raha hai ab tum dono aik doosre sai lertee raho


Hum dono nahi larr sakti :ang9: We are friendz :hug1:  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

ya sw

----------


## syeda

ya sweety :hug1: :hug1: :hug1: :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:hug1: :blush:

----------


## syeda

:blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

so...wazzup?? :mrgreen:

----------


## syeda

nuthing special yar..wohi daily routine

----------


## Miss_Sweet

okey  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

aur tumhari taraf??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

waitin 4 iftari  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzzz

gud aur bheth kar duaein b karti raho

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haanji  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

gud ache bache aise hi karte hein..lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I know :blush: :P

----------


## syeda

meine ache bachon ko kaha tha..lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main hoona :blush:

----------


## NInA

abhi dil chah raha hai kay sobia say baat keroon :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

To karlo :mrgreen:

----------


## syeda

han karlo mein b idher hon..lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha? maine samjha tum udher ho :P

----------


## syeda

nahi...mein to asman par hon..lol:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aasmaan to parion ki jagah hai..tum wahan kya kar rahi ho? :wink:

----------


## syeda

mein pari hi to hon..mera sig nahi dekha kia?? :mrgreen:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeh pari hai? mujhe to doll lag rahi hai jo battery par chalti hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

doll ke par nahi hote  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

hi ppl,
Per Kawoon ke tou hoote hea na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

jhoot bole kauwaa kate....

----------


## syeda

magar ye kawe ki to pic nahi hai..lol

----------


## manni9

per lagai toukawi nay hi hea :P :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz :mrgreen: aapka koi jawab nahi manniji :up; :P

----------


## syeda

kis angle se jinab apki ankhein to theek hein na :P :P :P :P :P :P

----------


## manni9

well 72.2 degree say  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:  :lol:

----------


## syeda

lekin mughe 180 degree se pari nazar a rahi hai apki geomatery bohot kamzor hai jinab ja kar classes lein :mrgreen:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe :lol:

----------


## manni9

lekin aap 72.2 degree say dekhin tou aap ko bhi wohi nazar aae ga  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

muahahaha :P

----------


## syeda

nahi mein dekh chuki hon mughe to wo nazar nahi a raha...lagta hai aj kawe khaein hein isliye KAWE apko nazar a rahe hein :mrgreen: :P

----------


## manni9

lol lol
well Kawee ka Bhurtha khaya tha yummmy  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

oh islie dimagh par kawe ki chare hoe hein..plzzz ja kar mirror mein dekhein kahin ap apne apko kawe hi to dikhai nahi de rahe :mrgreen:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:lol:

----------


## Fairy

Kisiki pittayii laganey ko! :x

----------


## NInA

mujhe b...

----------


## Fairy

Hmm..Acha. Chalo phir tou kisi ko pakar hi lettey hein  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

kissay?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Jo deserve karta ho! :wink;

----------


## NInA

ahem....phir tau aik hi hai appooo  :Big Grin: ...

...mujhe sone ka dil karing :S :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aik koun Nina? ^o)

n meiko bhi ninno aaying  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

hehe...Xeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

awwww... :Frown:  me ko lori suna dayen..me u ko suna deti hoon..

----------


## Fairy

:Embarrassment:  Touba karo barrey hein!  :Embarrassment: ops:

Aur theek hai  :Big Grin:  per meiko sounna nahin hai na...kaam hai abhi kuch der mein  :Frown:  aur sou gayii tou aftaar se pehley nahin uthoongii  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

hehehe..phir tau aur b maza aie ga :$... :Big Grin: 

hehe awww,,,,feer mazay kero..hot choco piyo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

lol!

Aur yeh barron ko maarney mein mazza aatta hai?? :x:x:x

----------


## NInA

haan na  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ....khas tor peh..uss motay zee ko :$ :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Me chup! :$

----------


## NInA

awwwwwwww  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:

----------


## Sporadic

Bilkul iss waqt mera dil yeh chah raha hai k cell phone utthaaoon aur sweet heart ka number dial karoon.  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Sim hea cell main ya bus essay hi bharam :P

----------


## Fairy

Ab mera phirse pittayii laganey ko dil karaha hai :@:@:@:@:@

----------


## NInA

abhi dil chah raha hai......poetry likhoon  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

tou likh daalein Nina jee :wink;

----------


## NInA

:$

now i feel like dancing...dancing like no1 is watching...:$

----------


## xeon

:frown;

----------


## NInA

kya hai motay uncle her waqt gussa kerte rehte hain... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin:

----------


## irfan

MERA DIL TU BASS PYAAR KARNE KO CHAHATA HAI..........<>

----------


## Miss_Sweet

chi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil kar raha hai kuch khane ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

mera dil chah raha hai................medical discuss keroon :$......i mean psycology pt kee..etc :S

----------


## xeon

me udas :s

----------


## NInA

aww woh kyun...:S...

me also ..down swing  :Frown:

----------


## syeda

kia hoa??

mera iswaqt apna kam karne ko dil kar raha hai..lol

----------


## NInA

muhahhaa...me fit n fineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## syeda

ye muhahaha karne se mughe waise samagh a jata..lol

----------


## NInA

gr8 gr8  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## syeda

ya i no i m gr8 :mrgreen:

----------


## NInA

ahem...*cough*

----------


## Qambar

hain yeh kia *cough*

yeh tou mujhay hai.

----------


## NInA

Me ko b  :Wink:

----------


## Qambar

Aur aaj is wajah se maine ..........................

----------


## NInA

u nayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?

----------


## Qambar

nothing.........  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

ahaaN

----------


## zeeast

right now i wanna sing along wid the singger.....

extrem ways are come againnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Ninoo bhi aaying n masti bhi karin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

mujhe b ninoo aing....and totally DOWN

----------


## Mr_cool

mera dil chah raha hai k main is forum ka admin hota... :ang9:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NInA

lol

mera dil chah raha hai..zee ki pitaie lagaoon  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

heheheheh dandai walee lerkee yeh khuwab daikhna chhor do hamnai aaj tak apnai abba sai pitaee nahi khaee :ang9:

----------


## NInA

> heheheheh dandai walee lerkee yeh khuwab daikhna chhor do hamnai aaj tak apnai abba sai pitaee nahi khaee  :ang9:


muhhaha..yeh parampara mein toroon gi :wink:

----------


## xeon

haan age main bhi tum mairee daadi ke barabar ho tum tor saktee ho yeh parampara

----------


## NInA

> haan age main bhi tum mairee daadi ke barabar ho tum tor saktee ho yeh parampara


wud luv tooooooooooooooo

----------


## xeon

but hathon main jaan bhi hia ke bas hath uthaya or daadi jaan upper

----------


## NInA

> but hathon main jaan bhi hia ke bas hath uthaya or daadi jaan upper


ma avatar daikh k kya lagta hai :wink: :up;

----------


## xeon

100 saala Idhchha dhhareee churail  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

> 100 saala Idhchha dhhareee churail


  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

:frown; or mujh sai poocho :frown;

----------


## NInA

> :frown; or mujh sai poocho :frown;


poochoo gi :mrgreen:

----------


## Mr_cool

dt main fight is not allow.... :P

----------


## NInA

muhaha..yeh fight kahaan..yah tau humara looooooooooooooov hai :P kyun zeeeeeeeeee

----------


## xeon

isi love love ke chakkar main nina ko upper bhaijh doon ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

luv to ...ager app saath hue  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chah raha hai... sone ko :sleep;

----------


## NInA

mera dil chah raha hai ZEE ko tang kerne ko :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to karo  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

karing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

muhaa

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

mera dil..... :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

why??

----------


## Fairy

Kuch nahin  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

appooooooo..batao na

----------


## zeeast

mera dill chah ra ha hai...eik phone call kerne ko...... :Big Grin: 

but my madnessssss....:s:s :x

----------


## NInA

awwww..ker do kero sisooooooooooo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:

----------


## NInA

:Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Mera dil apna gussa nikalne ko karaha hai :@:@

----------


## Yumna

mera dil chah rahay hay main one week ka liyeah out of town jaoon...  :Smile:

----------


## nip37

mera dil ker raha hai mujay aaj neend aa jaey raat ko :s

----------


## Yumna

Well NIBO Sootay pay Soota :mad4; lagaoo gayy tou phir need kahan ki.... :lol;

----------


## xeon

> mera dil chah rahay hay main one week ka liyeah out of town jaoon...


chalo yummy kahan chalna hai :mrgreen:

----------


## Sporadic

Udaas hai, kuch nahi chahraha

----------


## Qambar

mera dil kia chahta hai,"nahin bataon ga"  :Big Grin:

----------


## faizanno1

mai saudia mai ho our mera dil chata hai ke mai jeldi se pakistan poch jau

----------


## NInA

i feel like beatin ma teacher up....coz he called us so earlyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## nip37

> Well NIBO Sootay pay Soota  :mad4;  lagaoo gayy tou phir need kahan ki.... :lol;


:mad2; me koi bank main job thodi kerta hon, jo sootay pay soota laga sakon.. :lol;

----------


## NInA

sniff*

----------


## Roshni

Well, I am feeling like replacing you
                believing you
                forgiving you
                loving you
                hugging you
      and then . . . torturing you till you last breath . . .!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

I am feeling like making you suffer , escape not My Love, Let me kill you, let me suck the last drop of your blood, die, die, die in my arms . . . !

----------


## xeon

aray bhai :takecover;

maira dil chah raha hai ke dobara so jaoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

to uthne ki takleef kiyun ki??lol

----------


## Quiet Whisper

i feel like i'm all broken up inside
i feel like shooting myself  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

@ Syeda: Office tum jao gee mairee jaga kiya :frown;



 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

lolzzz acha chalein office ja kar so jana  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

oh yeh kee na gal tusi nai  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

mera dil chah raha hai apne hair say play keroon :$ new hair cut kerwai hai naaaa :$ hehehe

----------


## xeon

tum ganjee baree sundar lago gee  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

xee bhai mughe pata tha apko ye bat pasand aye gi coz ap ho hi kam chor..lol

----------


## NInA

lolzzzzzzzz

zee jealous na ho :P

----------


## xeon

:frown; kabhi kisi big personality ko kaam kerte daikha hia  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

muhaha...yeh b koi poochne ki bat hai :P me khud aik big personality...(baari) lol

----------


## syeda

lolzzz han big personal;ities hi kam karti hein:P

----------


## xeon

size main big nahi kaha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

jee mughe b pata hai..lolzz magar ap kisi b angle se big personality nahi lagte..lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz  :Big Grin:  shayad dimagh se BIG ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

pakooray, Roast chicken , chinese rice , mutton handi, beryaani, chooolay, payeee, fried fish, salad, yaar abb ye 20 Minute kis tarah guzrien gay...and ya above all , ma favourite Gold Le...............

----------


## xeon

kuch hamare liye bhi chhor daina bhai :s

----------


## Aleena

Well, I am feeling like replacing you
                                believing you
                                forgiving you
                                loving you
                                hugging you
            and then . . . torturing you till you last breath . . .!

 :applaud;

----------


## NInA

ohoooo... :Big Grin: 

abhi dil chah raha hai k dance keroon  :Big Grin: ...halakay k sakoon mein baitne ka dil chah raha hai isi liye library a gaye :$

----------


## Roshni

frozen inside without your touch, without your love darling only you are life among the dead...
All this time, I can't believe I couldn't see you
kept in the dark, but you were there infront of me
I've been sleeping a thousand year it seems
got to open my eyes for everything
without a thought, without a voice, without a soul
don't let me die here
there must be something more
bring me to life...!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:1cool;

----------


## Aleena

to take a nap.

----------


## xeon

> frozen inside without your touch, without your love darling only you are life among the dead...
> All this time, I can't believe I couldn't see you
> kept in the dark, but you were there infront of me
> I've been sleeping a thousand year it seems
> got to open my eyes for everything
> without a thought, without a voice, without a soul
> don't let me die here
> there must be something more
> bring me to life...!


 :blush:

----------


## NInA

me ko abhi dil chaha hai k apne friend say ph per baat keroon

----------


## xeon

khabardar maira cell band hai :frown;

----------


## NInA

muhahha..u wish  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai sone ko :sleep; but i hav to finish my homework  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

awwww

i faited few hurs ago..dil chah raha hai kkkk...:S

----------


## Fairy

k..? ^o)

n Same here Naila...sounney ko dil karing per kaprey press karne hein  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

:Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...kya huwa nina?

----------


## NInA

tabiyat kharab hai appooo  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...takecare n Get well soon sweety :givefl;

----------


## xeon

kaisai kaisai dramai hain

----------


## NInA

thx fairy...

n zeeeeeeee....DOT DOT DOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

----------


## Fairy

^o)

----------


## NInA

:Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:

----------


## Mr_cool

:givefl;

----------


## Fairy

Paani peney ko dil chahing :$:$:$

----------


## xeon

toba toba rozai main aisee batain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

dil chahta hai
ke abhi so jaoon  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

sone ka dil chahing......:S:S:S:S:S

----------


## Roshni

go ahead, kis ne roka hai?

----------


## NInA

peeyas nay :S....abhi abhi aye hoon bahir say...dil chah raha hai dair sara pani peyoon :$:$:$

----------


## syeda

hmm koi bat nahi bas thori der re gai hai roza khulne mein


mera iswaqt bas dt par replies karne ko dil kar raha hai

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hmmm dil chah raha hai ke kissi ko call karoon :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe karlo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai rone ko  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## NInA

awww y shweetheart!

me dil karing to tang some1

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I miss him...U know...  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya...

----------


## xeon

lo mian aa gaya

----------


## NInA

huh

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapko kisne bhulaea?

----------


## xeon

> I miss him...U know...


 :ang9:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol idhar apka naam to nahi likha :P

----------


## Aleena

kisi se kuch sawal poochnay ka!

----------


## xeon

hmmmm maira aisa koi mood nahi ke main kisi ko jawab doon  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

uffffffffffffffffffffff I really hate myself right now.....:@
I'm really bad.....:x

----------


## Aleena

xeon ajj kal log jawab denay se hi tu ghabratay hain..!

and zeeast app ko kia howa?  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

I'M FEEL LIKE DIVING DOWN IN RIVER RITE NOW!!!!!!!!

I RAN SO FAST AFTER SOMETHING THAT......

ANYWAYZ!

----------


## zeeshanaliqureshi

mera dil chah raha hai key mai Pakistan mai hota aur apni zindagi aram sey guzarta. apney realitives key sath hota. laikin dil jo chata hai kabhi kabhi woh pura nahi hota.
Mera dil tu aur bhi bohat kuch chata hai. laikin dil tu pagal hai............

----------


## Aleena

:Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai kisi ko kill karne ko :x :x :x :x

----------


## Qambar

oe itna ghussa 

but mujhay tou bhook lagi hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

khud ko kill karleti :x

----------


## Roshni

reprisal!

----------


## Qambar

> khud ko kill karleti :x


kya hua ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pata nahi  :Frown:

----------


## syeda

hehehehe sweety

mera dil bas kar raha hai k sakoon se beth jaon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ab mera dil kar raha hai kisi ko jhappi doon  :Big Grin:

----------


## cmfaisal

i want to sleep :whistle;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i wanna sing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Aur mera dil kuch karne ko nahin chaah raha is waqt  :Big Grin:  bus dil karaha hai aise hi baithii rahoon per kaam hein :frown;

----------


## zeeast

jithne loog pass bete hein unn sub ka moun band ker doun.....:x :x:x

----------


## manni9

lol,TRY UHU  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant....... :mrgreen:

----------


## hunteralone

mera dil chah raha hai kisi tarah norton 2005 trial version ka full version crack aur serial mil jaey

ya phir norton 2006 beta ka serial mil jaey .. ya phir full version with crack hi mil jaey

----------


## Aaminah

spam karnay ko dil chah raha hay  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

kuch halla gula karne ko dil chah raha hai

----------


## Aaminah

abb dil kar raha hay kay ja kar kuch khaa shaa looon

----------


## syeda

isk ilawa ap kuch karti ho kia?lolz

----------


## Aaminah

tu or kyaa...itnaa kuch...abb kya kya bataooon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:  mera dil chah raha hai..ke kaam karoon koi..leiken phir bhi nahi dil karta  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

I feel like........
eat dinner...which i actually forgot..n go for a walk..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

gud gud :mrgreen:

----------


## Fairy

Baat karna chahta hai  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

so jana  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

silence ko feel kernay kaa...

----------


## Fairy

Mee silence se bore ho chukking  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

me silense ko sunana chahing :S

----------


## Fairy

Sunna ya sunanna?

----------


## NInA

lol..

me silence ko sunana chahing

...

abb...

hummmmmm

to sit totally relaxed at ma chair....n Tango Flamenco - Guitar Inst - Esteban....iss song ko sunoon.......


 :Smile:

----------


## syeda

kuch nahi bas replieskarne ko dil kar raha ha

----------


## Fairy

Mera chai k saath snacks leinne ko  :Smile:  per chai hi mill jaye gannimat hai!  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine to abhi abhi chae pi hai  :Big Grin:  

mera dil kar raha hai.... sone ko :sleep;

----------


## NInA

> Mera chai k saath snacks leinne ko  per chai hi mill jaye gannimat hai!


snacks...ermmm.....let's go out n have some na  :Embarrassment: ops: :wink: (LOL)

hummm mera dil chah raha hai EYES open ker k so jaoon :S  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## syeda

lolzzzz apni eyes ko bahir nikal kar rakh do phir..lol

----------


## NInA

LoL....ermmmmm.....socha ja sakta hai  :Stick Out Tongue:  :S

----------


## zeeast

meri eyes mein buhat derd hura ha hai...dill ker rahai ke really nikaal ke bahair rekh doun...:s

----------


## syeda

lolzzz dekha perfecto meri bat ka asar:P

hmm agar ap aisa karo gi to dekho gi kaise..lol

----------


## NInA

lolz....

apni 6th sense ki eye say  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

coffee peenay ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mere to gale mein dard ho raha hai  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

awww...kya hua naila :S..? janni ho mat na...garm garm gala dard nahin kerta... :Wink: .....drink some green tea ... :Smile: 

hummm mera dil chah raha hai bahir sardi mein walk kerna ka

----------


## Aleena

aww duba doon main kia?  :Embarrassment: ops: kiddin  :Stick Out Tongue:  kia howa hai beta?

----------


## NInA

lolz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pata nahi kya howa .... subha se dard kar raha hai  :Frown:  chae bhi pi..koi farq nahi para  :Frown:

----------


## Aaminah

dil chah raha hay kay jaa kar parhoon kuch... kitni aajeeb baat hay naa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aleena

boohat hi ajeeb baat hai yeh tu aminah, btw parhna kia hai app ko ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

aur mera dil sonnnnnaaay ka  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## AaDi

hala keh sona chahiye .. aur neendh bhi bohat shadeed hai .. magar soneh ka mood bilkul nahi .. dil kar raha hai bus aise he baitha rahon .. :blush:

----------


## NInA

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm remember the promish :P heheh!

...

me ko tau zoroon ki neend aing :S...tc all

----------


## Roshni

dil chah raha hai tujhe dekhun, tujhe paa looN, tujhe dil ki dharkan bana looN
or us dharkan ko apne dil main basaa looN ... :ye;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hmm...mera dil kar raha hai khane ko...iam soooooooooo hungry..leiken abhi kha nahi sakti :S

----------


## Kainaat

rone ko, and I am also listning to sad songs so _sone par suhaga_

----------


## syeda

kuch b nahi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai syeda ko tang karne ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

hehehehe gud karo tang mughe mein konsa hone wali hon..lol

----------


## NInA

Mera dil ker raha hai kay....

kissi tarah CHUP baithoon :$ lol

----------


## Fairy

lol

Meiko kuch khane ko dil karaha hai n chai chahiye  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

aow sis, bahir pee ayen..with some extra snacks  :Wink:  hehe!

me ka dil chah raha hai k kissi ki band baja doon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

lolz kiski Nina?  :Embarrassment: ops:

Aur abhi nahin banni naa  :Frown:  warna meine chorni thi kya :wink;

----------


## NInA

Kissi ki bhi :S... :Big Grin:  hehe!

awww...meray liye bhi plzzzzzzzzzz without suger :$ mein help kerwaoon?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Sure aajao tou saath hi bana deingey :wink;

----------


## NInA

muhaha....mein snacks ka kuch kerti hoon, app chaie bana do :blush: jo hum baat mein DONON pee sakhein :blush: 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Theek hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

to go for a long long lonnnnnnnnnnng walk, its so fogy rite now :S

----------


## Quiet Whisper

i feel like going to the sea side..
for a walk..
a beach that's secluded..
with a cool breeze blowing..
with a few palm trees littered here n there..
just me n someone.. someone who's hand i can hold.. who i can talk with..

----------


## NInA

> i feel like going to the sea side..
> for a walk..
> a beach that's secluded..
> with a cool breeze blowing..
> with a few palm trees littered here n there..


ahh

that's exactly wht i wanna do too...seasideeeeeeeeeee...seashoreeeeeeee  :Frown:  ahhh....maybe in evening shayed :rnop: :ye;

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> Originally Posted by Quiet Whisper @ Fri Nov 11, 2005 3:38 pm
> 
> i feel like going to the sea side..
> for a walk..
> a beach that's secluded..
> with a cool breeze blowing..
> with a few palm trees littered here n there..
> 
> 
> ...


lol theek hai
donon saath chalte hain :wink:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Fri Nov 11, 2005 8:02 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Quiet Whisper @ Fri Nov 11, 2005 3:38 pm
> 
> ...


aye lo...

me nay kaha eve...jab yahaan eve sahi tarha ho gi..wahaan raat...bole tau mid night...lol

what u say now ? :mrgreen:  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> Originally Posted by Quiet Whisper @ Fri Nov 11, 2005 5:01 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Fri Nov 11, 2005 8:02 pm
> 
> ...


sure let's go  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Fri Nov 11, 2005 9:13 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Quiet Whisper @ Fri Nov 11, 2005 5:01 pm
> 
> ...


 :duno; lol...wait til eve  :Embarrassment: ops: (evening)

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> :duno; lol...wait til eve ops: (evening)


lol sure
i'm waiting  :Big Grin: 
counting the seconds  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Yahan kya horaha hai? ^o)

----------


## NInA

:S baatain i guess :S... :Big Grin: ....join us in appo  :Wink: 

ati(een) hai(n) khan..na na..walk per?  :Big Grin: ..aww :$

----------


## Fairy

hein! Yeh last line kuch samajh nahin aayii :s

Aur betta aap enjoy karo  :Big Grin:  aapo chalein gii ab  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

ji ji baatein  :Big Grin: 
aaiye aapi aap bhi  :Big Grin: 
3no walk pe chalte hain 8-)

----------


## NInA

last line mein kehna tha..

ati hai khandala yet on walk?

but both formats mein likha

Ateen hain khandala na na..i mean walk per

 :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

lolz! Walk pe zaroor aaoongi per....................ahem ahem!  :Big Grin: 

Abhi meiko zarra jaana hai cousins k haan, so aap log enjoy karo mein baad mein aakey dekhoongi situation :wink;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chah raha hai... nina se baat karne ko :P

----------


## NInA

awwwwwww...tau reply kero na janni  :Big Grin: ..msn per

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:

----------


## NInA

A jao ma smilin fairy :wink: want some tea?  :Smile:

----------


## Aleena

i m sooooo happy MashAllah se aur dil mera kar raha hai umm.. nothing  :Big Grin: 

my dil goes mmm... :wink;

----------


## NInA

hahaha...MashAllah  :Smile: 

Ma dil goes mmm too :S....:$

----------


## Aleena

good  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

> A jao ma smilin fairy :wink: want some tea?


Sure i wud love to  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Fri Nov 11, 2005 11:31 pm
> 
> A jao ma smilin fairy :wink: want some tea? 
> 
> 
> Sure i wud love to

----------


## Fairy

Aww....Thanku sooo much Nina shweety :hug; i'll add milk n sugar to it :$ 

Thankuu :giveflower;

----------


## NInA

hehehe, aww anytime Apoo  :Smile: , yeh do that, :wink: 

pata nahin tha na k kitna dalein gi...that's why ahem :wink:

Njoy

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mujhe bhi chae chahiee :x

----------


## NInA

Appy say share ker looo  :Wink:  hehehe!

:$ kyun appooo?

----------


## Fairy

Sure sure  :Smile:  Sweety aap mere saath share karlou  :Smile:  ya kaho tou aapko doosrii banadein Nina n mee :mrgreen:

----------


## NInA

hahaha!  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapke saath better hai  :Big Grin:  ziada mithaas ho gi chae mein :wink:

----------


## NInA

Wah-o-wah  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kio kya howa? maine fairy baji ko kaha hai  :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## NInA

I know darlin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok sweetheart :blush:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...sure sweety :hug;

tou mere saath hi le lou aap  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:hug1:

----------


## NInA

Mera rone ka  :Smile:  lolz

hummmm

where is ma balti..lol...

----------


## Fairy

Aww...:giveflower;

Aaj sweety ko baaji mein kya acha lag gaya hai?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haha  :Big Grin:  pata nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:  aap to hi achi :S

----------


## Fairy

Aww.... :Big Grin: 

Thanku shweety :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Smile:

----------


## Aleena

sonay ka  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

feel like going to lunch with someone
anyone :s
i'm hungryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## Roshni

feeling like not feeling anything at ALLLL!!!!

----------


## Sporadic

Rawalpindi janay ko lolz

----------


## NInA

> Rawalpindi janay ko lolz


mujhe bhi  :Frown:  ma home town  :Frown:  shall we go togather bro?  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Qambar

chalay jain donon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil chah raha hai.... chocolate khane ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

mera bhi  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:up; :P

----------


## Quiet Whisper

coffee peena ka n going for a walk in the garden with the temperature at 18 celcius and a slight mist looming..

----------


## NInA

hahahaha! u read ma mind..:S

same here :S:S:S:S:S:S:S

----------


## Aleena

woah coffee peenay ka tu ab mera bhi mood ho raha hai  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
aisa bhi hota hai :s

----------


## NInA

:S:S:S:S

kabhi kabhi hota ho ga yara :S

but :S:S:S:S:S:S

----------


## Miss_Sweet

But?? itne S kio likh rahi ho??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

ahwein hi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

Mera dil patta nahin kya karaha hai :s

----------


## NInA

hummmm kya hua appooooo :S...

hummm..mera dil win say jump kerne ka  :Big Grin: 

lol..itni achi hawa chal rahi hai k urne ka dil chahing :$

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lol well bahar jaane ka to mera bhi mood ho raha hai  :Stick Out Tongue: 
bahar halki si hawa chal rahi hai :s khi ki baat kar raha hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> hummmm kya hua appooooo :S...
> 
> hummm..mera dil win say jump kerne ka 
> 
> lol..itni achi hawa chal rahi hai k urne ka dil chahing :$


lolz...kahin urh kar 7 samundar paar na chali jana  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lolz...:S

well yahaan abhi...6.20pm hoing...abhi tau raat baki perhi hai  :Wink:  :$

i will surely go...:ye; mannnnn....moasam...dats y i loe winter :$

----------


## Aleena

hahahahha...

----------


## NInA

:$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

LoLZ

----------


## Fairy

lolz!  :Big Grin: 

Haan Nina hawa zaroor khao sweety per jump na lagadeina urney ki khahish mein  :Stick Out Tongue:  

tum superwoman nahin hona betta  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz  :Big Grin:  

nahi Nina to supergirl hai :wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

eheheh....:$:$

nahin na appo...mera DIL karing...berey arsay baad dil ki kuch mananay ja rahe thi..aur appne itnay pyar say rokh dia :S

appooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :hug;

----------


## Fairy

Awww..........:hug;

n sweety haan Nina zaroor supergirl hai :wink;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ya :mrgreen:

----------


## NInA

:$:$:$ thxooooooooo

abhi mera dil ker raha hai kay...Kainaat ko tang keroong  :Stick Out Tongue: 

lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol :mrgreen:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:$ :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:hug1:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:

----------


## NInA

aur kissi ka kuch nahin chaha raha (dil)

:S

lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera chah raha hai bahir barish mein jaoon...leiken bimaar ho jaoon ghi  :Frown:  pehle se zukaam ho raha hai... :S

----------


## NInA

awwwww :hug;

mera dil chah raha hai kayyyyyyyy....

cell ph ko neeche phainkoon :$...cuz mujhe kal new cell daikhne jana hai with dad  :Big Grin: ...srif daikhne :S..

:$:$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:hug1: 

ahaha iska matlab cell thorna hai new mil raha hai islie?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

haaaaaaaaaaaaaan  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe...:$

but mujhe current mobile bohat pasand b hai :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Acha  :Big Grin:  sharmati kio ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

:$ bas na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok :mrgreen:

----------


## NInA

:Big Grin: :$

Mera dil ker raha hai k bohat saray topics post keroon...lakin masla yeh hai..k yeh nahin dil chah raha k ....jis section say relate kerte hain wahaan POST keroon :S...lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Lol...yeh kya baat howi  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

hehe bas  :Big Grin:  aiwein hi...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Acha :mrgreen:

----------


## Kainaat

Is waqt :thinking;

safai se bachne ka :rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

Is waqt :thinking;

safai se bachne ka :rolling;

----------


## AaDi

es waqt toh bas dil kar raha hai .. aik labhmi aur gehre neendh mein so jaon .. hamesha keh liye ..  :Smile:

----------


## AaDi

es waqt toh bas dil kar raha hai .. aik labhmi aur gehre neendh mein so jaon .. hamesha keh liye ..  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

offho kio ji??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

offho kio ji??

----------


## Aleena

main tu khoob soye hoon ajj, aur ab tu kuch khanay ka dil kar raha hai.

----------


## Aleena

main tu khoob soye hoon ajj, aur ab tu kuch khanay ka dil kar raha hai.

----------


## NInA

hummmm....

I feel like.........

Touching the BLUE SKY.......................... :Smile:

----------


## NInA

hummmm....

I feel like.........

Touching the BLUE SKY.......................... :Smile:

----------


## Aleena

awww  :Smile:

----------


## Aleena

awww  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

:$

----------


## NInA

:$

----------


## Aleena

awww, kia bachoo wali khawahish hai beta,  :Big Grin:  aur oper se app shrma bhi rahay ho... how sweet  :Smile:

----------


## Aleena

awww, kia bachoo wali khawahish hai beta,  :Big Grin:  aur oper se app shrma bhi rahay ho... how sweet  :Smile:

----------


## SilentEyes

> jesey ke topic se zahir hai,kerna ye hai keh aap logon ko batana hai keh aap logon ka kiya dil chah raha hai? is waqt...


tumhain kiyun batayen 

 :whistle;

----------


## SilentEyes

> jesey ke topic se zahir hai,kerna ye hai keh aap logon ko batana hai keh aap logon ka kiya dil chah raha hai? is waqt...


tumhain kiyun batayen 

 :whistle;

----------


## NInA

bachoon wali nahin na Aleena appiiiiii......  :Smile:  It meant to be..

Sky diving :S......

I did once :$

lol

----------


## NInA

bachoon wali nahin na Aleena appiiiiii......  :Smile:  It meant to be..

Sky diving :S......

I did once :$

lol

----------


## Aleena

oh i see, aik tu itni raat hai beta app ke pass, oper se aisay aisay kaam karnay ko dil kar raha hai... kia kahoon app ko main ab  :Smile:

----------


## Aleena

oh i see, aik tu itni raat hai beta app ke pass, oper se aisay aisay kaam karnay ko dil kar raha hai... kia kahoon app ko main ab  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

:$ :$

hummmm :$ "Kuch mat kahooo...bas kuch mat kahooooooooo" :$ (song)

----------


## NInA

:$ :$

hummmm :$ "Kuch mat kahooo...bas kuch mat kahooooooooo" :$ (song)

----------


## Aleena

chaloo kuch nahi kehtay ji  :Stick Out Tongue: 

khush rahoo  :Smile:

----------


## Aleena

chaloo kuch nahi kehtay ji  :Stick Out Tongue: 

khush rahoo  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

App bhi :$.....

"tussi khush raho sadi khair hai  :Big Grin: " muhawara hai jiiiiiiiiii

----------


## NInA

App bhi :$.....

"tussi khush raho sadi khair hai  :Big Grin: " muhawara hai jiiiiiiiiii

----------


## rami

abhi mera tea peene ka dil chahta hai... :P

----------


## rami

abhi mera tea peene ka dil chahta hai... :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Miiiiiiiiiiiiiine toooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Miiiiiiiiiiiiiine toooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Quiet Whisper

wanna hit the sack but cant coz have to prepare a presentation that's due tomorrow :'(

----------


## Quiet Whisper

wanna hit the sack but cant coz have to prepare a presentation that's due tomorrow :'(

----------


## Miss_Sweet

humara subha exam hai  :Big Grin:  maine itna parha ke ab dil nahi kar raha parhne ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

humara subha exam hai  :Big Grin:  maine itna parha ke ab dil nahi kar raha parhne ko

----------


## Fairy

Aww....Gud Luck sweety :hug;

n meiko bhi Chai hi chahiye ab  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww....Gud Luck sweety :hug;

n meiko bhi Chai hi chahiye ab  :Frown:

----------


## Aleena

soooooonay ka  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Aleena

soooooonay ka  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## hunteralone

Cham se kaash kahin se mere saamne woh aa jaey

----------


## hunteralone

Cham se kaash kahin se mere saamne woh aa jaey

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil kar raha hai....sone ka :sleep;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil kar raha hai....sone ka :sleep;

----------


## Aleena

:Smile:

----------


## Aleena

:Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil kar raha hai.... kuch nahi karne ko :S

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil kar raha hai.... kuch nahi karne ko :S

----------


## Aleena

hahahha same here at the moment.

----------


## Aleena

hahahha same here at the moment.

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Chai chahiye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Chai chahiye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

lol me bhi tea pi raha hoon  :Big Grin: 
kud bana ke  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

lol me bhi tea pi raha hoon  :Big Grin: 
kud bana ke  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Humein bhi wohi karna hoga  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Humein bhi wohi karna hoga  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

ghar jaane ko  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

ghar jaane ko  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Koi sar dabade  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Koi sar dabade  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww....kya huwa sweety? Headache hai??

----------


## Fairy

Aww....kya huwa sweety? Headache hai??

----------


## fareha_ghazal

mera dil chah raha hai k jis lerki sai mian baat ker rahi hon us ko 2 thapper lagaon na apni paraishani bata rahi hai na apna mood sahi ker rahi hai

----------


## fareha_ghazal

mera dil chah raha hai k jis lerki sai mian baat ker rahi hon us ko 2 thapper lagaon na apni paraishani bata rahi hai na apna mood sahi ker rahi hai

----------


## Aleena

awww, koon hai woh ? 

aur mera dil sonay ka

----------


## Aleena

awww, koon hai woh ? 

aur mera dil sonay ka

----------


## Kainaat

> mera dil chah raha hai k jis lerki sai mian baat ker rahi hon us ko 2 thapper lagaon na apni paraishani bata rahi hai na apna mood sahi ker rahi hai


Bahot hi buri ho tum, meri yahan shikayaat laga rahi ho aur 2 thappar maroghi  :Embarrassment:  
Ab to woh wali baat nahin rahi, warna tumhe kisi aur se parwah deti main :x

----------


## Kainaat

> mera dil chah raha hai k jis lerki sai mian baat ker rahi hon us ko 2 thapper lagaon na apni paraishani bata rahi hai na apna mood sahi ker rahi hai


Bahot hi buri ho tum, meri yahan shikayaat laga rahi ho aur 2 thappar maroghi  :Embarrassment:  
Ab to woh wali baat nahin rahi, warna tumhe kisi aur se parwah deti main :x

----------


## Kainaat

Is waqt mera dil chah raha hai Fareha mere samne ho :x

----------


## Kainaat

Is waqt mera dil chah raha hai Fareha mere samne ho :x

----------


## Aleena

oh tu fareha app ki dost hai kia ?  :Smile:

----------


## fareha_ghazal

> Originally Posted by fareha_ghazal @ Thu Nov 17, 2005 9:56 pm
> 
> mera dil chah raha hai k jis lerki sai mian baat ker rahi hon us ko 2 thapper lagaon na apni paraishani bata rahi hai na apna mood sahi ker rahi hai
> 
> 
> Bahot hi buri ho tum, meri yahan shikayaat laga rahi ho aur 2 thappar maroghi  
> Ab to woh wali baat nahin rahi, warna tumhe kisi aur se parwah deti main :x


  :Embarrassment: ops: oyee tum nai yahan bhi perh lia shollyy us waqt tum nai baat hi aisi ki thi rofl chalo ab chor bhi do

mera dil chah raha hai k koi achi si khaber suno :ye;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chah raha hai kisi ko tang karne ko :P

----------


## Fairy

Jo karna hai us k allawa kuch aur sub karne ko dil karaha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

novel parhnay ka aur woh parhoo gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr_cool

ummm mere dil chah raha hai k :whistle; koi movie dekhun ....

----------


## hunteralone

mera dil tou chah raha hai jaldi se ye bunty aur bubblie download ho jaey .... roz aik aik file kake download karni parti hai.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ooh how sad  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil kar raha hai garam hone ko...its soooooooo coooooooooold

----------


## manni9

^ Wodka Gorbaschowve pee lo saari Sardi bhaag jae gi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hain?? woh kya hai??

----------


## manni9

Jadu ki Botel hea 1 peele banda tou Chand ka chaker laga ker aaja ta hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

AAPNE PI HAI????  :Embarrassment:

----------


## manni9

No Comments  :Big Grin:

----------


## hunteralone

chulhe pe beth jao .... garmi hi garmi milegi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz  :Big Grin:  nahi phir to sarr jaoon ghi na  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

hmmm try caffe' with rum  :Big Grin:

----------


## hunteralone

are haandi mein bethna pehle phir kuch nahi hoga

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> hmmm try caffe' with rum



caffe??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> are haandi mein bethna pehle phir kuch nahi hoga


lolz thnx 4 the info :P

----------


## manni9

Angrezi main coffee :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ooooh  :Big Grin:  lolz 

waise main coffe nahi peeti  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Hmm....Ninnoo aaying :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to so jaein  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Haan sweety koshish karahi hoon abhi jaakey  :Smile:  per is waqt sub jaag rahey hein n itna shor hai k lagta nahin sou paoongi :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kaanoo Mein kuch daal lo :P

----------


## Smart_Larka

ASSALAM O ALIKUM JEE 

SACH BATAOOON TO KHANA KHANAY KA DIL CHAH RAHA HAI JEE

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to kha lein ji :wink:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Mujhe bhi bhookh laging jee n Naila... :Big Grin:  tumharey kehne se pehley mein khaa chukki hongi sweety..isi liye takleef mat karna kehne ki  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

mujhe neend a rahi hai, sone ko dil kar raha hai  :Frown:

----------


## Aleena

tu so jaooo na, aur mera dil kar raha hai kisi se baat karnay ko.

----------


## manni9

Mujhe neend na aee,
Mujhe chain na aae,
Koi jae zara dhoond ke laae,
Najane kahan mera dil kho gaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

khriyat tu hai :wink;

----------


## manni9

nahi bataya na mera dil kogaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

oh no againnnnn???  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

ya  :Frown:

----------


## Aleena

hahahaha.. good luck manni  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

but uss ka already bf hea  :Big Grin: 
itz difficult but lets see  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

omg :rolling;

then leave it na, kiyoon kisi ke bf ki buddua leni hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Aree badduwa kyun  :Big Grin: 
kya keron ager khoobsoorat girls single nahi hootin tou mera kya kasoor hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

hahahhaha, tu app khobsorat larkiyoo ke peechay nahi bhagoo, wohi baad main dhoka deti hain  :Wink:

----------


## manni9

lol lol
True but iss say pehlle wo mujhe dhooka dain ,
Me .....
 :Wink:

----------


## Kainaat

Manni bhai sudgar jao yeh umr parhai ki hai larkiyon ke peeche bhagne ki nahin  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

well Ammi say kehtta hoon koi achi si Bahu le aain,taake main concentration ke saath studies ker sakoon  :Big Grin: 
per woh samajhtin hi nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

hahahha lo shadi ke baad kaisay parh sakoo gey tum ? ^o)

----------


## manni9

well Tension khatam ho jae gi na, :P

----------


## Kainaat

> well Ammi say kehtta hoon koi achi si Bahu le aain,taake main concentration ke saath studies ker sakoon 
> per woh samajhtin hi nahi


Unhe bechari par tars a jaata hoga na is liye :P

----------


## manni9

lol lol lol
how mean  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> well Ammi say kehtta hoon koi achi si Bahu le aain,taake main concentration ke saath studies ker sakoon 
> per woh samajhtin hi nahi


lolzz :lol: 

bechara manni.... gaya kaam se :P

----------


## manni9

kese  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kya kaise??

----------


## manni9

me kese kaam say gaya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> lol lol lol
> how mean


Sachai hamesha mean lagti hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> me kese kaam say gaya


akal ke kaam se gaye :P

----------


## manni9

awww,me akeela kis kis say lardoon :P :P
HELP!!!!!
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

larne ki zarorat nahi hai..haar maan jao ge to bach jao ge :P

----------


## manni9

huh mera naam Manni hea haar aur me???
:P

----------


## Fairy

Filmi dialogue :whistle;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Haan pata hai naam manni hai islie to haarna hai aapko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

no madam me nahi haar ta  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha nahi to na sahi :P

----------


## Kainaat

> huh mera naam Manni hea haar aur me???
> :P


Chalo Laraka naam rakh dete hain, ab to theek hai na :wink:

----------


## manni9

lol but me tou kisi say bhi nahi lardtta na  :Big Grin:

----------


## hunteralone

mera dil tou kahin ghoomne jane ko kar raha hai .... lekin koi dost tayyar hi nahi ho raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil gaana gane ko kar raha hai :P

----------


## hunteralone

tou problem kiya hai gaa lo na

mera dil kar raha hai ye bunty aur babli jaldi se khatam ho tou main no entry dekhoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe  :Big Grin:  acha :P

----------


## hunteralone

haan bacha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha chacha :P

----------


## hunteralone

lol

----------


## Aaminah

aankhain dhuk rahi hain, dil chah raha hay contacts nikaal kaar wooh maroon

----------


## Aleena

hahaha.. same here kisi ko marnay ka dil kar raha hai  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Mr_cool

mera dil chah raha hai kisi kay paisoo say burger khaun...apnay paisoo ka khanay ka maza nahi aata...lolzzz

----------


## Kainaat

Songs sunane ko  :Frown:

----------


## hunteralone

mera dil karta hai k bride and prejudice ho jaey download tou dekhoon .... hokey hi nahi deti hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai nachne ko :P

----------


## hunteralone

tou naach lo ... roka kisne hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapne  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aaminah

toobaah

 gupbaziiii !!!!!

----------


## hunteralone

main ne tou nahi roka .... dance karlo ...... 

yeh tota beech main bol raha hai ..... isko uraa deta hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...i think aapko dekh kar khud hi urr jae gha :mrgreen: :P

----------


## Aleena

blank... kuch b nahi kar raha dil

----------


## waffa

dil kar raha hai acha sa song sono

----------


## Aleena

sonay ka, per neend nahi aa rahi :s

----------


## rami

mera dil tea peene ko kar raha hai...lakin ofc mein hoon... :Frown: (

----------


## syeda

sirf chatting karmne ko dil kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

To Karo  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

jee wo to mein kar rahi hon:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan...aur karna bhi kya aata hai :whistle;

----------


## syeda

yar bohot kuch karna ata hai agar gine bhethon gi to sara din nikal jaye ga :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hahaha  :Big Grin:  acha to yeh baat hai ;P

----------


## syeda

jeee aur kia bat ho sakti hai??

----------


## Kainaat

cola peene ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera bhi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

main to coke le bhi aayi tum bhi le lo  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

:blush: chalo hum aap say lay kay pi suktey hain kia .................

hay tu kanjoos ... :ang9:

----------


## Qambar

neend aa rahi hai

----------


## waffa

pc off kar kay bahir jany ko dil kar raha hai

----------


## Fairy

Neend aarahee hai :S per souyoongi nahin abhi  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

kissi say bat karnay ki ji kar raha hai

----------


## Aaminah

cough syrup ya koi aaysaa peenay koo.... haaaai mayraa ghaallaaa... kharab hoo gaya hay  :Frown:  
*khaao khaao *

----------


## Aleena

awww, tu ja kar koi cough syrup le lo na.

mera dil wapis sonay ka kar raha hai :s

----------


## Aaminah

lay liya tha naa... abb orr piyaa ti phir main... heheh ous main alcohol hota hay  :Stick Out Tongue:  

mayraa dil chah raha hay kay jaldi say 9:30 hoo jaee tu phir drama lagay gaa woh daykhnaa hay  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehehee

----------


## Aleena

oh alcohal wala syrup hmm.. jabhi tum mujhay high lag rahi ho hehehe  :Stick Out Tongue: 

aur koon sa drama deekhna hai? ^o)

----------


## waffa

mera dil chah raha hai kay main judli say tution kay lie jao nahe tu dant khani parhe gi

----------


## syeda

lolzz ye JADLI kia hota hai??

hmm mera dil bas kuch b karne ko nahi ker raha

----------


## Qambar

jaldi se murad hota hai time per jana  :Big Grin: 

Im very much tired,I want to sleep.

----------


## Mr_cool

mera dil chah raha hai k kisi koo marun.... :ye;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kio? 

mera dil chah raha hai ke...main kuch piio :mrgreen:

----------


## waffa

dil chahta hai kay ..........ab kuch khana chahie

----------


## Mr_cool

mera dil chahta hai k dil chahta hai movie dekhun....

----------


## Muhammad

APP KA DIL WAHE CHTA HIA JO APP SOCH RAHY HOOOOOOOOOO....

----------


## syeda

mera dil bas chating karne ko kar raha hai

----------


## Mr_cool

kahan karti hain aap chatting...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil chah raha hai ke.....MAIN ITNA MAROOOOOOOOON kisi ko :x

----------


## Aleena

kisi se baat karnay ka, jo ke 4 sure ajj nahi ho gi  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

mera dil b yahe chah raha hai lakin koi b nahe ab tu aleena b nahe....... :Frown:

----------


## Sonay

i wana be with my hubby!! cant wait to go home!!

----------


## Fairy

Breakfast karne ko chaah raha hai jo ab yahan se jaakey karoongi  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

MERA DILKAR RAHA HAI K MAIN SO JAOON :sleep;

----------


## Qambar

tou so jain  :Big Grin: 

Mera kuchh na kernay ko dil ker raha hai

----------


## hunteralone

mera dil kar raha hai k koi chat pe aa jaey ..... tou aisi boriyat tou na ho

----------


## Aleena

kuch khanay ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch peene ka :mrgreen:

----------


## waffa

kuch sunnay ka...lolz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Baqwaas sunne ka?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil chah raha hai :sleep; karne ko

----------


## waffa

haha wo b sunao do 

dil kar raha hai jagjit kay song sunnay ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main kio sunao :ang9:

----------


## waffa

haha ok ji ghussa tu na karo na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine ghussa kab kiya :ang9:

----------


## Roshni

I feel like yelling :ye;

----------


## hunteralone

jo naraz hai woh maan jaey

----------


## Aleena

sonay ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here

----------


## waffa

kuch khane ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

iam waitin 4 dinner  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

i m feeling like talking a lot :ye;

----------


## Fairy

Patta nahin kya karne ko chaah raha hai :s

Bus headache hai kaafi  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

coke peene ko abhi le kar aati hoon brb  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil kar raha hai...garam hone ko  :Frown:  its damn coooold

----------


## manni9

Wodka pi lo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main aap sab se naraz HOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  :evil:

----------


## manni9

awww kyun hum nay kya tumhari Murghi khali hea kya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

NO!!!!!!! but dosre member ki jab bhi post barhti hain...sentiment express mein post karte ho aap sab!!!! aur meri kisi ne dekhi nahi  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  


baaaaaaaaaad all of u  :Frown:  jo ab online hai

----------


## manni9

aree Banaya tou hea tum apni eyez sahi kerwalo ab  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ab banaea haina :x khud to nahi banaea...mere kehne p banaea

----------


## manni9

jee nahi pehle bun adiya tha,kya 9000 say pehlle hi banadete  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Tum boltti ittna ho ke time hi nahi mil raha tha :P

----------


## Fairy

Aww....Sorry Sweety  :Frown:  :Frown: 

n Mera dil karaha hai MSN ko shoot kardoon :@

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> jee nahi pehle bun adiya tha,kya 9000 say pehlle hi banadete 
> Tum boltti ittna ho ke time hi nahi mil raha tha :P


Chalo choro...ewe hi phokat mein dimagh kio khapana :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Aww....Sorry Sweety 
> 
> n Mera dil karaha hai MSN ko shoot kardoon :@


Msn ko shoot kardia to...poora computer shoot ho jae gha :mrgreen:

----------


## Fairy

Haan bus yehi soch k nahin kiya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

gudd :givefl; :mrgreen:

----------


## Fairy

jee  :Big Grin: 

Aur kya horaha hai Naila? :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kuch nahi  :Smile:  

Aap sunao?  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Sub theek thaak  :Smile: 

Aap aaj aayi nahin theen  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was buzy with studies islie nahi ai  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

oh acha  :Smile: 

Sahi hai phir

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kya sahi hai?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

Mera dil cha raha hea ke miss sweet ko tung keron  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

To karo I am ready  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

thnx ke aap nay ijazat dedi,werna main kya kertta :P :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

HAHA...very funny





Not  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

tou kis nay kaha ke funny hea  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I know u r trying to be funny....as always  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

i am funny as always :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kahan se funny hain? mujhe to aap FUNNY se zyada PAGAL lagte hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

hahahaha,aur aap mujhe Joker Lagtti hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:  aur aap loafer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

lol

----------


## sunnyenger

sweet si ladki se baat krnae ko dil chahta hai.

----------


## Endurer

sweet_si_larki@hotmail.com

----------


## NInA

I want to feel the freezing COLD outside. Wearin nothing but cloths n it's FUN.

----------


## Kainaat

Sar kahin aur rakhne ko, bahot dard kar raha hai  :Frown: 

@Adeel - had hai kisi ki id share karte hain kya :whistle;

----------


## syeda

> sweet_si_larki@hotmail.com


hahahahaha Endurer apk pas to bohot variety hai email id ki..llol :mrgreen: 

abhi to bor ho rahi hon  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue Nov 29, 2005 10:03 pm
> 
> sweet_si_larki@hotmail.com
> 
> 
> hahahahaha Endurer apk pas to bohot variety hai email id ki..llol :mrgreen: 
> 
> abhi to bor ho rahi hon ops:


Lol Adeel ki id nahin hai Sweet si larki ki hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

ya i no isi liye to kaha k apk pas gals ki id ki bohot variety hai..lol

----------


## Kainaat

> ya i no isi liye to kaha k apk pas gals ki id ki bohot variety hai..lol



:rolling; patah nahin Adeel ko parh kar khushi hogi ke nahin  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

dunnu ab ayeinge to pata chale ga..lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Mera dil ker raha hai Drums bajane ko :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:1cool; :1cool; bajao na phir  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

haan kuch tracks sun rahe hoon

----------


## Fairy

Dil kuch bhi nahin karne ko chahta hai :s

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sonay ko

----------


## Roshni

I haven't figured it out yet

----------


## syeda

hmm kam karne ko agar kam nah kia to sir se dant pit jaye gi..lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai...music sunne ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Mera bhi  :Big Grin:  Per soft se songs n jo sunney ka dil karaha hai woh mere paas hein nahin  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to dhoond lein na  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Koshish karing :s

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok  :Smile:  Hope u find :givefl;

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:

----------


## koshyvarkey

:hug1: *dibfinger innnnnnnnnnn...... once and u will be..........oooohhhh!!! lalala!!!!*

----------


## Roshni

baahar baarish horahi hai, walk karne ka dil chah raha hai, jo i'll be doing in a few :ye; :ye;

----------


## irfanmir

mera dil soney ko chah raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chah raha hai ke main muziq suno high volume se  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:duno; 

sounney ko hi karaga is waqt  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

pakistan jane ka

----------


## Muzzammil

wanna play cricket 8-)

----------


## hunteralone

mera dil bahar outing ka kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai.....jaldi se 10 dec aye  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

mera dil mvie dekhnay ko kar raha hai

----------


## DonWit

cricket khelne ko.....

pak jeet gayi yippee

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kuch peene ko

----------


## Fairy

meine pepsi khatum ki abhi n thorii der mein chai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uff...

mera dil bohat udaas ho raha hai  :Frown:  meri mum and mere bhai kal pak ja rahe hain  :Frown:  

aur main aur mera eik bhai aur pappa ghar rahe ghe  :Frown: 

I`ll miss them  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww....Koi baat nahin sweety...Insha-Allah jald hi wapas bhi aajayeingey na :hug; Aap k liye shopping kar k :wink;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan woh to hai  :Big Grin:  

waise itni der nahi rehna wahan par unho ne...31st dec ko wapis ajana hai :mrgreen: new year shoro hone se pehle  :Big Grin:  but I KNOW...din booooohat der se guzre gain  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww....I hope aap ziyada miss na karein unhein n din jaldi jaldi guzar jaayein :givefl;

----------


## NInA

i feeeeeeeeel likeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Aww....I hope aap ziyada miss na karein unhein n din jaldi jaldi guzar jaayein :givefl;


I hope so  :Smile:

----------


## Aleena

sonay kaaaaa :zzz;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera bhi  :Big Grin:  par pehle kuch khana hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

dono kaam kar lo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

eik hi waqt mein kaise hoga :P

----------


## Fairy

Aur sounney se pehley khana nahin chahiye :no;

----------


## Roshni

baat karne ka

----------


## Aleena

mera b  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera c  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aleena

pak janay ka :ye;

----------


## Muzna

mera dil kissi say baataein karnay ka chah raha hai

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

mera pak janay ko 
i m missing pakistan too much

----------


## Muhammad

Mera peshawar janay ko dil ker raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai eik ko mar daloon :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

----------


## Fairy

kisko sweety? :dunno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

eik churail ko :evil: :evil: :evil:

----------


## Aleena

awww, woh koon hai ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

She`s a ***** :evil: :x :evil: 

OMG...mera dil kar raha hai keh............arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Aleena

awww, sweety itna gussa nai kartay :hug; kabhi kabhi hota hai aisa, per kisi fazool insan ki waja se apna kiyoon khoon jalaye insan. shabash cheers  :Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

mera bahir janay ko snowfall ho raha hai 

aur sweety g itn ghussa acha nahi hota

----------


## Kainaat

mere haath mein bahot pain ho raha hai dil kar raha hai kahin chali jaon  :Frown:

----------


## syeda

hmm mera dil bas abhi kuch b karne ko nahi kar raha

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Scarface doobara dekhnay ko

----------


## elektra

want to meet my frnds

----------


## Aleena

msn ka sar tornay ka  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Msn ka sar nahi hota  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

mera dil kar raha hai kuch banane ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

haan yeh b hai, warna kab ka sar toor chuki hoti  :Big Grin: , btw ab theek hai :wink;

----------


## Kainaat

shawarma khane ko behan le kar hi nahin a rahi aur mere dard hai  :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

YAR MISSING LAHORE TOO MUCH'

AAJ NEHARI KHANAY KO DIL KAR RAHA HAI

----------


## Muhammad

Nehari ????

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chah raha hai ghar jane ko  :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> Nehari ????


have u ever been to lahore?
its lahori special naashta

----------


## palwasha

thnks hamey tou pata hi nahi tha thnkx 4 giving me such a awesome khaber hahahah

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai garam masala dekhne ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

movie deekhnay ka, jo ke abi deekho gi.

----------


## Kainaat

breakfast koi aur le aaye  :Frown:

----------


## Sporadic

hanging out

----------


## syeda

bas aram karne ko dil kar raha hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil khana khane ko kar raha hai...par banane ko nahi  :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

mera dil fifa khelnay ko kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to khel lo  :Big Grin:  mera bhai bhi fifa ka pagal hai  :Big Grin:  sab games hai uske paas fifa ki  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

HAHA NICE


ABHI KOI AUR KHEL RAHA HAI
MA BAAD MA KHELON GA

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok :mrgreen:

----------


## Fairy

burger khaney ko  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

aww :rolling; same here Aapi  :Frown:

----------


## Muhammad

Mara Dil Is Waqt Chai Pena Chata Ha 
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

seven eleven sa coffee peenay ko

----------


## palwasha

tou piyo hum ney kab mana kiya hai token
ny ways mera dil karaha hai k jaker badboy ko .............. samajao

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai.....ke ammi jaldi se wapis a jae pak se  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sone ka :sleep; 

aaj nind nahi pori howi  :Frown:

----------


## DonWit

Naila se sorry kehne ko....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Sorry?? 4 wat?

----------


## DonWit

Der se B'day wish karne ke liye....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Maine us topic mein Its ok kaha to hai  :Smile:

----------


## DonWit

:Smile:  :applaud; :P :givefl;

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

new xbox khareednay ko

----------


## hunteralone

mera dil is waqt chah raha hai main kisi aur client pe post ho jaun

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haiN?? :duno; 

mera dil chah raha hai waffa se baat karne ko...itni der ha gai hai

----------


## NInA

Sky diving

----------


## Unknown

braake someone's neck...would love to do that...

----------


## Qambar

Mera stadium janay ko dil ker raha hai but bahut door hai stadium

----------


## OmI

I wanna eat Zinger......RITE NOWWWW !!!  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Khana khaney ko dil karring...bhookh lagi hai  :Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

breakfast ka
koi bana kar nahi da raha  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil kar raha hai..to do somethin funny  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

meri shakal dekh lo....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Dikhao  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

Hot or Not section mein posted hai....

in that pic looks like i m thinkin somthin deeeeeeeep

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Maine dekhi hai woh picture aapki...achi hai

----------


## Tanha

Mera DIL... SWEETY say batain kernay koO. :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

To woh baat nahi karti kya apse?

----------


## Tanha

Esa main nay kab kaha.. bas abhi aie nahi na.. :Frown:  missing hime so much..:9

----------


## Miss_Sweet

HIM??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tanha

Q keya hua.. ??? Ankhain q khol rahay hoO... Baat hazam nahi hoi keya,..?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

U said him....uhm maine samjha tha "sweety" eik larki hai :S

----------


## Tanha

Hahahahah..:P
Oh.. Ghalti hoO gai na.. waqaiye LADKI hai..:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz..acha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tanha

AhoO na..:P

Mera DIL ker raha hai k main Tanha bas................... :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio..pehle hi tanha ho to phir se tanha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tanha

Haan bas.. DIL ker raha hai na.. :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapka dil ajeeb hai phir  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tanha

Haan mujhe pata hia.. wesay batnay ka shukriya..:0

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u welcome  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tanha

REally..?

----------


## OmI

I wanna eat chocolate !!!!

----------


## Roshni

I want to watch some comedy show on TV

----------


## DonWit

kuch comedy karne ka dil chaah raha hai....

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

MMMMM CRICKET KHELNAY KA DIL KAR RAHA HAI

----------


## Aleena

kisi se baat karnay ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai khauff dekhne ka

----------


## DonWit

inni sweet bachchi ko khauff dekhne ko kyun dil kar raha hai.....


khauff movie dekhne ko to nahi dil kar raha...

waise omi ki shakl bhi kaafi daraawni hai....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

khauff eik drama hai...

itna scaaary...  :Big Grin:  

Lolz..haan omi ki shaqal kaafi scary hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

yeh kaunasa drama hai jo maine nahi dekha....

kaun se channel pe aata hai....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

"MATV Channel" par aata hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

ok.....

waise aise channel aate hain Norway mein....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya ofcoz

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Apnay doosray ghar janay ko in oslo

----------


## Fairy

Mera dil...hmm....chai peeney ko aur neend karne ko karring  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil muziq sune ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

sone ko

----------


## Fairy

Chai peeney ko jo mein abhi bananey jaa rahi hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

Sone ko, so I am going to sleep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Okies Good Night Sobia  :Smile:  Sleep well.

----------


## DonWit

zor zor se hasne ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil kar raha hai meri friend jaldi se aeeeee...itni der se wait kar rahi hoon  :Frown:

----------


## DonWit

mein aa gaya  :Smile:  just kiddin

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mujhe pata hai aap agaye ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Khawar

i dono wana go for work........its weekend yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chah raha hai dance karne ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Coffee peeney ko

----------


## Aaminah

hmm... kisi ko dhaakkkaa daynay koo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tanha

Ap koO batanay ka faida..?

----------


## Aleena

sonay ka

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

ME TOO SONAY KO

----------


## Tanha

Me 3 sonay ka.:P

----------


## Qambar

Kisi friend se batain kernay ko

----------


## palwasha

mera dil karaha hai kesi ko tease karna ka aur us k baad devil point pey race laganeny koooooo

----------


## Miss_Sweet

devil point? :duno; 

Mera dil kar raha hai...kuch karne ko

----------


## Tanha

Mera DIL filkhal kuch b kernay koO nahi ker raha..:P

----------


## Ash

kisi ko marnay ka :@

----------


## Tanha

kisi say........... kernay ka..:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisi ko tang karne ka :P

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sonay ko

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

bahir ghoomnay ko

----------


## anuj

to get back home and play MFS most wanted  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## OmI

U mean NFS Most wanted....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil kar raha hai...game khelne ko :mrgreen:

----------


## OmI

Mujhe sonaaa haiiiii

----------


## Miss_Sweet

so jao phir  :Smile:

----------


## palwasha

miss_sweet jaha sarey devil atey ho ussey devil point khetey hai

----------


## elektra

sonay ko  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch funny karne ko :mrgreen:

----------


## OmI

Mujhe chocolate khanay ka dil chah raha hai  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

kuch khanay ko :s

----------


## manni9

same here subah say kuch nahi khaya yeh mere doost bus her waqt studies :x

----------


## Ash

awww, yehi din hain parh lo pehlay, khanay ki tarf kam deehan do  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

arre me koi cell say thordi challta hoon i ned food to thing  :Frown: 
löl

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lmuahahha...

battery se to chalte hoge na :P

----------


## manni9

no woh tou aap chaalti hain :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nahi aap chalte ho...jab battery kam parh jati hai to vibrate karne lag jate jo is tarha---- :P lolzzz

----------


## manni9

lolz but tumhari battery tou un rechargeable hea,humesha hi vib. kerti rehti ho :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapse kam karti hoon lolz :mrgreen:

----------


## Aleena

kisi se baat karnay ko

----------


## manni9

han kyun ke ab baterry main power jo nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ab green ho ghai aapki battery iska matlab new dhali hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

lol true but i repeat aap ki tou new aal hi nahi saakti  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hain new aaal hi nahi sakti? battery ko jhatke lag rahein hain...thik se bhol hi nahi pa rahe :rolling;

----------


## manni9

:x tum say koi ghuti hone do fir badla loon ga :P

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Football khelnay ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> :x tum say koi ghuti hone do fir badla loon ga :P


ghuti?? :duno;

----------


## manni9

gulti na  :Big Grin:  Mistake

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling;

:rolling;

pehle apni ghaltian thik karo phir badla lena ok ? :mrgreen:

----------


## manni9

ok  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Guud boy..opz i mean.. :whistle;

----------


## Omar

phir...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya phir????

----------


## Ash

dance karnay ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera bhi :P

----------


## sync

kuch kha liya jaye

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai ke jaldi se 31st dec aye

----------


## *Fatima*

y

mera dil kar raha ke shopping ko jaoo

----------


## Miss_Sweet

islie ke mamma a rahi hain 31st ko pak se  :Big Grin:

----------


## OmI

Mujhe Ice Cream khanay ka dil chah raha hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai sone ko...par nino nahi a rahi  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Tanha

Mera DIL ker raha hai k ab sabhi koO BYE keh doO.. aur NEEND ko WELCOME.. :Smile:

----------


## Ash

sonay ka :zzz;

----------


## DonWit

sone ko

----------


## OmI

Kia hai sab ka sonay ko dil chah raha hai.... ab to mujhe bhi neend aarahi hai....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol mujhe bhi :P

----------


## Tanha

Shawar lenay ka..:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u mean shower??

mera dil kar raha hai kuch khaane ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## OmI

Mujhe Naila ko tang karne ka dil chah raha hai :P

----------


## Kainaat

Sone ko  :Frown:

----------


## OmI

I wanna eat sumthin'....

----------


## DonWit

kisi ko tang karne ka....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sugar

to sleep... and to be in pakistan at the present to talk face to face wid a crazy person.........goooooodddddd 
o-O
lol

----------


## OmI

i wanna eat chocolate

----------


## palwasha

omi ki pheri hui eyez ko jaga pe la dooooooo0

----------


## DonWit

kya matlab?????

mera dil chah raha hai ki main cricket helun

----------


## palwasha

mean k jo omi ki eyez pheri hui hai issey beech mein rakhdo but afsoos issa nahi hosakkta so sad

----------


## Kainaat

I want to sing loudly, but my sis is sleeping :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to do something funny

----------


## DonWit

Chalo pakdam pakdai khelte hain

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hain?? woh kya hota hai?? :duno;

----------


## DonWit

arre yeh woh game hota hai bachpan mein khela karte the.....

----------


## waffa

hmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Miss_Sweet

donwit mujhe kya pata keeh aapko kaunsi game khela karte the bachpan mein  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

mein mazaak kar raha tha aap to dil pe hi le gayin

----------


## waffa

kya tum uss ki bachpan ki dost hoo ????

----------


## DonWit

Bachpan ke dost jawani mein pehli baar mile...lolzz.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz nahi waffa....main kahan uski bachpan ki dost lolzzzz

----------


## shabaz

gr8

----------


## palwasha

wats gr8 shabaz

----------


## palwasha

rah chaltey admi ko slap marney k dil karaha

----------


## OmI

Mean tumhe khud slap khanay ka dil chah raha hai.... cauze os k baad to obviously tumhe hi paray ga slap os rah chaltay admi se :P

----------


## palwasha

andhi chal rahi hai kya rah chalta admi mujhey slap maray

----------


## OmI

Well wht else do u expect frm him if ull slap him !!!

----------


## palwasha

pata nahi

bilkul is waqt jo dil karaha hai na mera vo hai omi ki phri hui eyez ko beech main rakhdo

----------


## OmI

Oh yeaaahhh !!! :evil:
Itnaa aasaan nahi hai ok....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai kisi se baat karne ko  :Frown:

----------


## DonWit

mera bhi... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me 3  :Frown:

----------


## DonWit

alle alle ro mat

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nahi ro rahi...

----------


## DonWit

to hum rula dete hain...

chalo OmI ka chehra dekh lo....

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

humm mera dil chah raha hai.....piano bajanay ko :S...lakin assignments itni hain k chair say uthane ka dil bhi nahin karing...

khairrrrrrrrr..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> to hum rula dete hain...
> 
> chalo OmI ka chehra dekh lo....


lolz...uska chehra dekh kar rona kio hai?
achi khaasi soorat hai uski  :Big Grin:

----------


## palwasha

kis ki miss_sweet

----------


## OmI

MAAYYYRRIIIII !!!!!

----------


## DonWit

whas gr8 bout it...

----------


## palwasha

pata nhai omi ap ki shakal itni jharab hai kya

----------


## hasni

[glow=coral:38d20b21cc]*BILKUL IS WAQT DIL YE KAR RAHA HE KE MERA WOO SOODAII JISE LAST YEAR MERE LIA BUAHT ROOYA AUR MEN NE DOOR KA DIA USE KHUD BUHAT DOOR, DIL KARTA HE WOOO MERE ROOBAROO HOO AUR GEHRI KHAMOOSHI HOO AUR MENUSKI ANNKHON MEN DAIR TAK DAIKHTA HUUN ,A UR SAB KUCH JAAN LOON JOO US KE MAAN MEN HE, AUR US WAQT TAK PALKEN NA JHAPKAOON JAB TAK WOO MUSKARA NA UTHEE

MAY GOD BLESS HER

MAT GOD KEEP HER SMILING

HASNI*[/glow:38d20b21cc]

----------


## DonWit

Ooooookkkk...

Mera dil to bas Member of the month banne ka kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai kuch nahi karne ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## OmI

Mayra sonay ko dil kar raha hai

----------


## palwasha

tou jao na soney ko kis ney rokha hai tumhey

----------


## OmI

Nahi jaa raha mayri marzi...... Jo poocha hai topic main woh batao na :P

----------


## palwasha

nahi jao bethey raho mera dil karaha hai k omi ko ik zor wala slap maro un key face pe

----------


## Tanha

Dost say batain kernay koO.. :Smile:

----------


## palwasha

kyn sey dost sey

----------


## Tanha

ap ko batana zaroOri tu nahi na..:P

----------


## palwasha

ok sahi hai nahi batao

----------


## Tanha

haan tu main kab bata raha tha..?

----------


## palwasha

wat eva

----------


## Tanha

aray kuch nai na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai kisi ko tang karne ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## OmI

to karo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisko  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil kar raha hai ghar jaane ko  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

Kisi se baat karne ko  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai london jaane ko :blush:

----------


## OmI

Ohooo !!!
Apne dil ko zara samjhao  :Wink: 

Mayra dil chah raha hai chocolate khanay ko....

----------


## Tanha

Mera DIL.. hmmm chah raha hai k ab intazaar ki inthaa hoO gai na.. ab tu unhain aa jana chahye.. :Frown:

----------


## Ash

nothing

----------


## Tanha

Missing.. :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai....usko muaaaaaaaaaaaaah :P

----------


## OmI

I wanna sleep.....

----------


## Roshni

phir jee uthnay ko...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chah raha hai kisi ko KILLLLLLLL KArne ko

----------


## manni9

oh tou me chala
kahin me bechara hi na mara jaon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main aapne BRO ko kaise maar sakti hoon :ang9:

----------


## manni9



----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling;

yeh SAD shakal kio bana rahe ho? :P

----------


## manni9

essi hi hea shakal kya keron  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Achi hai  :Big Grin:  lol

----------


## Kainaat

Sing karne ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

haan meri tasweer Gold leaf wallon nay mangi thi ke cigrate na peena ka nateeja :

----------


## palwasha

bilkul is wzqt mujhey apney ik dost sey baat karney ka dil karaha hai

----------


## waffa

iss wakt hawa main urne ka dil kar raha hai

----------


## palwasha

jao ap uro hum ap k pechey atey hai ap ko bachaney

----------


## manni9

löl löl  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz @ pashu

----------


## palwasha

baat hi kuch asi hai :P

----------


## Manindigo

I Feel LIke DrinkiN WAter... yummy

----------


## OmI

water.... YUMMMYY !!! :O

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chah raha hai...ke WOH mere paas ho :blush:

----------


## OmI

Hehehehe.....
Mayra bhi dil chah raha hai k MERI WOH mayre paas ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## palwasha

mera bhi yahi dil charaha hai ki vo merey passs hooo

----------


## OmI

Kaash sab k WOH on k paas aajaen  :Big Grin:

----------


## palwasha

yaaaa sahi khaha tumney pheli baaar  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

LOLZZZZZZ...

mera dil kar raha hai mere par hote  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

shopping karne ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## palwasha

ussy baat karney ko

----------


## Tanha

Us say baat kernay koO. :Smile:

----------


## Ash

dance karnay ka  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

:excite;

----------


## Ash

:cooldance;

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

hum desi loogh hain desi dancte hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

hum valaite hain ji :P

----------


## manni9

lol haan usa ke vilaitey,bush ki awam :P

----------


## Ash

dafa, bush tu zehar lagta hai mujhay :frown;

----------


## manni9

per aap logon hi ka laya huwa hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

lo had hai, main ne tu us ko vote nai dia tha :@, khair ab tu woh kisi keemat per dobara nai banay ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

sub yeh hi kehte hain ke hum nay vote nahi diya tha  :Big Grin: 
haan ab florida wala bush aaraha hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Florida wala bush?

offhooo bushes ki koi kami hai kya? itne bushes hain  :Big Grin:  jahan jao wahan bushes  :Big Grin:  leiken summer mein zyada ache hote hain  :Big Grin:  greeeeen  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

dekho dekho Naila nay joke kiya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan par koi nahi hai dekhne wala lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

just wait koi tou aae ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

To aajae  :Big Grin:  mujhe kya kisi ka darr para hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

haan tou aap tunz ker rahi thin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ewe...maine to nahi kia :whistle;

----------


## manni9

haan tum ker bhi nahi saktin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

achi baat hena :ang9:

----------


## Omar

Is window ko close karne ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

To kardo kisi ne roka hai kya?  :Big Grin:  

Mera dil kar raha hai dance karne ko :P

----------


## OmI

LoL
Waqai Naila ???  :Big Grin: 


Well mayra dil chah raha hai kuch meetha khanay ko

----------


## Omar

Please mut Karna Warna phir erth quake ajaye ga :bg:

----------


## OmI

Naila moti thori hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

app ko kaya pataa kya app ko pic bhejon  :Embarrassment:  der mut jana

----------


## OmI

Koi zaroorat nahi hai..... :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

EY omi...meri baat kio kar rahe the :evil: 

mera dil chah raha hai US se baat karne ko  :Frown:

----------


## adeel23

nice!!!!!!!!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

mmmmm Pak aur India ka match dekhnay ko

lakin yahan in norway match nahi dekha rahay

----------


## Sporadic

Eid ka third day ahi, aur office on hai aaj, maira dil ghar janay ko karraha hai lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to chale jao  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil kar raha hai sone ko..iam so tired...itna thora soi hoon  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

shout karne ko

----------


## OmI

Burrrpp !!! 
Yahi karne ko dil chah raha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haha  :Big Grin: 

mera dil kar raha hai kisi ko huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuug karne ko :bg:

----------


## OmI

hehehehe... teddy bear hai ??? ose karlo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

mera suicide karne ko

----------


## OmI

May i help ???  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> hehehehe... teddy bear hai ??? ose karlo


nahi haina  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> mera suicide karne ko


haaawww...kio?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kainaat

sure but then it will be called murder :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tea pine ko

----------


## Gkfocus

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisi se baat karne ko....

----------


## Tanha

mera b.. :Frown:

----------


## Omar

Kisssi ko Goli marne ko :wink:

----------


## Tanha

un say baat kernay koO.. :Frown:

----------


## Omar

kya app ko goli mar don

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe maar do :P

----------


## Tanha

Aray ap ko q..? keya hua ap ko jo is terha goli khana chah rahay hoO.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

waise hi...mera dil kar raha hai gholi khane ka :P

----------


## INFATUATED

mera dil soonay ko kar raha hai

----------


## Omar

I like to kill Tanha

----------


## Omar

To ja ker so jao or jan choro

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haaww...that was rude!

----------


## Tanha

Mera DIL... kisi say baat kernay ko ker raha hai ..:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here

----------


## Tanha

Mera DIL unhain milnay ko ker raha hai per wo tu aj kal baaat b nahi kertay.. :Frown:

----------


## palwasha

kis sey baat karney ko karhara hai apka

----------


## Tanha

mera DIL sonay ko ..:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raaha hai tea piine ko  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

tou pi lo rone ki kya baath hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ab to pili haina  :Big Grin:  pehle main college mein thi :P

----------


## OmI

Sonay ko......

----------


## Tanha

Sonay koO..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Same here

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisi se baat karne ko

----------


## waffa

meri b aap say baat karne ki ji kar raha hai

----------


## sarwat

Mera dil chahta hai ke main so jaoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chahta hai ke main jaag jao  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

mmmmmmmmm

bahir snowfall ho raha hai
aur bahir ghoomnay ko dil kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

idhar bhi bohat snow parhi howi hai  :Big Grin:  leiken itni sardi mein dil nahi karta bahir nikalne ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Yahaan Barf to nahi but prety good outside so mera bhe bhair janne ko dil kar raha hai

----------


## waffa

wana cry coz of some one

----------


## Miss_Sweet

KYA HOWA waffaaa

----------


## S@nia

I feel like speaking to my mr.

----------


## mohdnadeem

aam khane ka

----------


## MuslimWays.com

???^^^

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:duno; 

Mera dil chah raha hai....shopping karne ko

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

cinema janay ko

----------


## Omar

Cold Coffe pen a ko :evil:

----------


## waffa

kisi kay pass jane ko .....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to jao na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

aray address do gay tu jao ga na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

adress us se lo na jiske paas jana hai :P

----------


## Tanha

kisi koO aik kaam kehnay koO..:P

----------


## Omar

urne Ko[img][/img][/url]

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uh huh...

mera dil kar raha hai kisi ko :hug1: karne ko

----------


## Tanha

Ronay koO. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

kuch khane ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisi se baat karne ko...

----------


## Tanha

mera b kisi say baat kernay koo.. :Smile:

----------


## waffa

abi khane ko kuch

----------


## Qambar

kisi ke phone ka wait ker raha hoon 
is liye dil chahta hai abhi us ko phone karon but us ne kerna hai na  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm sone ko

----------


## waffa

tu sona chahie na yahan kiss lie ho???????

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dil nahi kar raha yahan se JAANE ko :P

----------


## Tanha

Net off kernay ko DIL ker raha hai .. :Frown:

----------


## waffa

bikul is wakt GL pine ko dil kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

GL? wats dat...

Mera dil kar raha hai jaldi jaldi exam ho jae

----------


## Tanha

Hmm is waqat SONAY koO DIL ker raha hai.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

mera dil chah raha hai kisi say baatain akrne ko par :Frown:

----------


## Tanha

DOST say baatain kernay koO.. per woO aie hi nahi.. :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

tu iss dost say karo lo na :Smile:

----------


## Tanha

Yeh IS dost koun hai OYE............. ????????

----------


## OmI

Sonay ko.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Tea piine ko..

----------


## waffa

well kisi say last time baat karne ko ji kar raha hai na .......... :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to karlo na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Qabar me jane ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzzzzzz

----------


## Tanha

DOST say baat kernay koO.. :Frown:

----------


## waffa

sweeto say baat karne ko :Frown:

----------


## Tanha

Dost say.. :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisi se baat karne ko  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

kiss say ........... :Big Grin:

----------


## parry1701

Jus t to go home and rest for alllll

Parry


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kainaat

Ke meri friend ab a jaye  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Ronne ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> kiss say ...........


aapse  :Big Grin:

----------


## rami

tea peene ko..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch nahi karne ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

kuch bhe karne ko :ye;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Embarrassment:  kuch b?? :P

----------


## Mr_cool

dil chah raha hai k kisi ko marun...

----------


## Kainaat

ke mera fever khatam ho jaye  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww..get well soon Kainaat !

Mera dil chah raha hai sone ko  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

lakin mera dil tu aap say baat karne ko chah raha tha na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to yahan pe karlo...  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

ok ji yahe kar lete hain na

----------


## Sporadic

> ke mera fever khatam ho jaye


Aww mujhay tou nahi patta tha k tum sick ho, agar patta hota tou aaj tak tumnay theek bhi hojana tha. any how babay ki dua hai k Allah aap ko sehat day.

Ja bacha Allah tumhay sehat day.  :Big Grin: 

You will recover soon inshaAllah

----------


## sunny2006

mera dil hummmmmm pata nahin

----------


## sunny2006

oh ho aaj tu office say thak gya ab mera dil chooti chahta hain kiya milaaay gi ????

----------


## Kainaat

Mera dil chah raha hai fever gayab ho jaye, aur kisi ko khaas ke thappar lagane ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## OmI

Sonay ka dil chah raha hai......

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Me 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

Boar ho raha hooon kissi say baat kerna chahta hoon kiya hain koi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main hoona :P

----------


## Omar

to be hang out

----------


## waffa

sweeto say baat karne ko dil kar raha hai  :Frown:

----------


## DonWit

mera gaana gaane ko..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dance karne ko :P

----------


## DonWit

theek hai mere gaane pe kar lena

----------


## Omar

please mut karna warna phir erth quake ajjaye ga :P

----------


## Kainaat

lol @ Dream Boy

Sone ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> please mut karna warna phir erth quake ajjaye ga :P


:duh;

----------


## OmI

Chocolate khanay ka.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisi ko tang karne ka :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sone ko :dyawn:

----------


## Omar

Sone ko

----------


## Omar

lagat hey apne phir dance nahi kiya is liye to shukar hai k earthquake nahi aya  :Embarrassment:  



hope u dont mind :whistle;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

no i dont  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sunny2006

> main hoona :P


hum so lets chat :ye;

----------


## khawab

kisi se baat karne ka dil kar raha hai lekin woh onl9 hi nahin  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

Steak khane ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapko kill karne ko :P

----------


## Kainaat

Sone ko

----------


## waffa

miss sweet say baat karne ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kar to rahe ho :bg:

----------


## waffa

lakin aap tu abi aye ho na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm....ewe...do ghante ho gae hain :P

----------


## waffa

ewain urha rahe hoO 
2 hours say kaha thi aap

----------


## Miss_Sweet

2 hours ab ho gae hain...pagal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm mera dil kisi se baat karne ko...

----------


## waffa

mera dil kar raha hai main bahoot kuch karo aur kisi say bahoot si baatain karo

----------


## Omar

k swiming karo woh bhi cold water mein :whistle;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

then u r mad :P

----------


## sunny2006

mera dil is waqat chahta hain k miss sweet jitni or jaissi posting ker sakhoo kiya yeh possible hian miss sweet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Uhm...i dont think so :P

----------


## manni9

mera dil cha raha hea ke dunya ko aag laga doon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pehle aap apni aag to bujao  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

lol lol woh tou dunya ko jala ker hi bhuje gi ab  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehehe itni himmat hai aap mein? :whistle;

----------


## Kainaat

duniya ko kyoun aag lagani hai :thinking;

waise mere marne ke baad lagana mujhe jal kar nahin marna  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i dont think kisi ka dil karta hai JAL kar marne ko :wis;

----------


## Omar

race karne ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Aap race karte ho? koool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

ya but ajj police is wandering every where

----------


## waffa

aham aram kanre ko ji kar raha hai na

----------


## sunny2006

AAj ka mausam bohat hi acha hain bohat 
Ashiqana hain or mera songs sunay ko kerta hian  :Big Grin: 

app ko sunao songs mausam hain Ashiqana lolllllz

----------


## Omar

mausam to yahaan per bhee acha hey magar song gane ko dil nahi kar rah hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai...uhm...kuch nahi karne ko :P

----------


## asian-kuri

right now i want
* mint chocolate
* txts lol
* all my h/w 2 b finished
* no skool 2morrow :bg: :ang9: :bg:

----------


## manni9

> duniya ko kyoun aag lagani hai :thinking;
> 
> waise mere marne ke baad lagana mujhe jal kar nahin marna


bus esse hi lekin ab plan badal gaya kaal un ka phone aaya tha so now m happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Iska matlab sirf EIK ki wajah se aap sari DUNIYA ko aag lagana chahte the :duno;

----------


## sunny2006

laga doon matches main doon kiya lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kis ko keh rahe ho??

----------


## sunny2006

apnay app ko lolllz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 7:28 pm
> 
> duniya ko kyoun aag lagani hai :thinking;
> 
> waise mere marne ke baad lagana mujhe jal kar nahin marna 
> 
> 
> bus esse hi lekin ab plan badal gaya kaal un ka phone aaya tha so now m happy


matlab phone na ane ki wajah se jalana chahte the :duno; Bechare hum sab phone na ata to jal kar marr jaate  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

pata nahe

----------


## sunny2006

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Thu Feb 23, 2006 10:46 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 7:28 pm
> 
> ...


wow wat a reply keeeep it up  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

mera dil kerta hian k miss sweet ka posting
record tor hi doon lakin buss nahin chalta lolllllllllz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

U can`t :ang9:

----------


## Omar

World trade centre per climb karne ko magar koi batye woh kahan hey :ang9:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Woh to hai hi nahi :bg:

----------


## waffa

woo jo hum main tum main karrar tha .........

----------


## Kainaat

ke koi meri baat sune, I am very upset, jisko call ki usne uthaya nahin aur kisko bataon  :Frown:

----------


## sunny2006

oh ho kainaat dont be upset  :Big Grin: 

App mujhay batain mian boar honay ko tyar hoon lolllllllllllllz  :Big Grin: 
just kidding ok 

main app ki call sunno ga ok tell me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

> ke koi meri baat sune, I am very upset, jisko call ki usne uthaya nahin aur kisko bataon


why u upset my sweet doll just tell me or pm i m waiting ur mail ok

and i promise that i solve ur problem  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil chah raha hai TEA pine ko

----------


## Muzna

aur mera dil chah raha hai icecream eat karnay ko

----------


## Omar

:Frown:  rone ko

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

aur mera dil chahay ga cold coffee peenay ko

----------


## sunny2006

> Mera dil chah raha hai TEA pine ko


AIk cap meray liy bhi miss sweet  :Big Grin: 
lolllllz

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

Agar aap donoon tea pi rahain hain tou aik cup meray liyae bhi

----------


## Kainaat

sone ko par abhi uthi hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

sobia aab phir so na jana dobara say aap nay apni posting increase karni hai

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

sobia aab phir so na jana dobara say aap nay apni posting increase karni hai

----------


## Kainaat

nahinn so rahi, par namaz parhne jaongi kuch deer mein  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 8:28 pm
> 
> Mera dil chah raha hai TEA pine ko
> 
> 
> AIk cap meray liy bhi miss sweet 
> lolllllz


Aapko b mil hi jaegi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chah raha hai dance karne ko  :Stick Out Tongue:  kidding  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

mera dil chaha raha hai barish main bignay ko lakin koi tand kafi hai

----------


## Kainaat

sar aur bones mein dard gayab ho jaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

> nahinn so rahi, par namaz parhne jaongi kuch deer mein


Zaroor  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Aur meray liyae bhi duwa karna  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## nini

:dyawn: sonay ko :bg:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

nini subah ho gayi hai zaida sonay say sahat bigar jati hai

----------


## nini

aur shakal b bhighar jati hai lolz

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

yah u right so wake up

----------


## sunny2006

> Originally Posted by sunny2006 @ Sun Feb 26, 2006 9:55 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 8:28 pm
> 
> ...


App nay sugar ka tu poocha nahin  :Smile: 

jay app ki denay ki neyat nahin thi 

ab mera mood chay ko nahin ker raha lolz

lollllllllllzzzzzz kernay ko ker raha hain  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Sun Feb 26, 2006 7:59 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sunny2006 @ Sun Feb 26, 2006 9:55 am
> 
> ...


Islie nahi poocha tha kioke tab to mujhe khud nahi mili thi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Agar chahie to la doon? :P

----------


## waffa

humara ji ab tu sone ko kar raha hai

----------


## sunny2006

> Originally Posted by sunny2006 @ Mon Feb 27, 2006 10:57 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Sun Feb 26, 2006 7:59 pm
> 
> ...


huh poochi ja rhi ho lati nahin 

jay app dena hi nahin chahti waisay app ko batao naiki mian pooch pooch 
nahin hoti  :Smile:  theek hain

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

sunny doodh pati peena 
Black tea say rung bhi kala ho gata hai :Big Grin:

----------


## asian-kuri

ki main school nahin jaao :ye;

----------


## waffa

time 2 leav

----------


## manni9

> ke koi meri baat sune, I am very upset, jisko call ki usne uthaya nahin aur kisko bataon


lagta hea jis ko phone kiya tha music kafi sunta hea issi liye nahi uthaya hoga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## S@nia

Flying to bed!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Mon Feb 27, 2006 8:28 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sunny2006 @ Mon Feb 27, 2006 10:57 am
> 
> ...


Di to hai  :Big Grin:  aap pite hhi nahi ho to main kya karoon :P

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 3:28 am
> 
> ke koi meri baat sune, I am very upset, jisko call ki usne uthaya nahin aur kisko bataon 
> 
> 
> lagta hea jis ko phone kiya tha music kafi sunta hea issi liye nahi uthaya hoga



sunti bhi ho sakta hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

mera dil kar raha hai graphics ka kaam chod kar DT pe hi bethi rahon :bg:

----------


## Kainaat

to bait jao na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil kar raha hai kuch funny karne ko :dyawn:

----------


## Kainaat

mera dil kar raha hai agar maine online video laga hi li hai ghalaati se to woh chal pareh :x

----------


## sunny2006

lolz  :Big Grin:  kainaat main aik baat kaho chalay choray rehnay day  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Tue Feb 28, 2006 4:47 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 3:28 am
> 
> ...


well yeh bhi ho saktta hea SHAYED  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

kuch khanae ko ji kar raha hai ............

----------


## khawab

mera dil pizza hut khane ko dil kar raha hai :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai urne ko :P

----------


## Omar

mango khane ko

----------


## khawab

mera sweety ko hug karne ko dil kar raha hai :hug1:

----------


## Kainaat

> lolz  kainaat main aik baat kaho chalay choray rehnay day


nahin nahin kaho na  :Big Grin: 

@Manni - whatever :x

----------


## sunny2006

humm khuch nahin  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> mera sweety ko hug karne ko dil kar raha hai :hug1:


Awww :hug1: 
karli na  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

main chahti hoon ke main aik song sunoon, koi fariyaad  :Big Grin:

----------


## asian-kuri

ki i want sum more action in my lyfe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chah raha hai ke main music suno aur saath mein dance karoon  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## hunteralone

mere cell main bohot sara balance ho aur doston ko phone karoon aik party arrange karoon.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kisi ke paas jane ko kar raha hai

----------


## DonWit

to aa jao sharmao mat

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:x main tumari baat nahi kar rahi u stupid :bg:

----------


## DonWit

sharmao mat ab :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ullluuuuuuuuuuuuu

 :P

----------


## Omar

football khelnay ko

----------


## DonWit

Naila ghalat baat dream boy ullu nahi hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine tumhe kaha tha dream boy ko nahi :P

----------


## DonWit

ab apni baat se mat palto

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hain kya? :wis;

----------


## Omar

> ab apni baat se mat palto


galat app ho palt app rahe ho

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kya?? :duno; 


Anyways ab mera dil kar raha hai dance karne ko  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

chalo dance karte hain...

----------


## Omar

nahi warna phir erth quake ajaye ga

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:evil: :evil:

----------


## DonWit

nahi aayega..

chalo

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok lets dance  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

chalo 

gaana laga do

----------


## Miss_Sweet

laga dia :P

----------


## Omar

mein phir kehta hun don dance warna phir earth quake ajjaye ga





agar karna hey to Mars per ja ker karo

----------


## DonWit

Mera dil kisis se baat karne ko kar raha hai...

----------


## palwasha

kesi ko tung karney kaa :P

----------


## DonWit

kisko???

----------


## palwasha

insann ko yaaarrr

----------


## DonWit

kis insaan ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil sone ko :P

----------


## DonWit

jao so jao phir....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nahi na....main kisi ka intezar kar rahi hoon :P i have to talk to...

----------


## DonWit

mujhse baat karni thi to aise hi keh deti....

codes mein baat karne ka kya fayeda...

:bg:

----------


## Omar

please dance mut karna warna phir erth quake ajjaye ga

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya tumhe is baat ke ilawa koi aur baat ati bhi hai ya nahi :x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> mujhse baat karni thi to aise hi keh deti....
> 
> codes mein baat karne ka kya fayeda...
> 
> :bg:



maine tumhari baat nahi ki hai :wis;

----------


## waffa

mera dil iss wakt  kisi say baat karne ko kar raha hai

----------


## Kainaat

mera bhi kar raha hai kya karein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me 3 :P

----------


## DonWit

mein usse baat kar raha hun jisse baat karne ko dil chah raha tha....

----------


## Omar

> kya tumhe is baat ke ilawa koi aur baat ati bhi hai ya nahi :x


sorry app ko bura laga very sory ainda is turhan nahi kahoon ga

----------


## DonWit

mera dil relax karne ka ho raha hai

----------


## Kainaat

mera bhi  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

kisi ko murnay ko ji kar raha hai

----------


## Kainaat

rone ko  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

kiun aap ko pittna hai muj say kia

----------


## Kainaat

maine kyoun  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

aray acha na nahe kehta kuch b tum tu bacho ki tara...:S

----------


## Kainaat

Zinda hain lashein, murda zameen hai, jeene ke qabil duniya nahin hai
duniya ko thokkar kyoun na laga doon, khudh apni hasti kyoun na mita doon
jee ke yahan dil bhar gaya, dil ab to marne ka dhoonde bahana

----------


## waffa

lolz very nice song lakin mutt suna karo iss tara kay songs plz .............. 
b postive allwayz

----------


## asian-kuri

i want to laugh again, like proper laugh!!!  :Frown:  
the last time i had a proper laugh was 4 hours ago!!
and if you dont believe me then ask Kainaat she saw me laughing sooo much! :blush: 
hopefully il have something so funny 2 laugh at 2morrowz!

----------


## Kainaat

@Waffa - kya karoon aise hi pasand aate hain, rone ka dil karta hai sun kar  :Big Grin: 
@Uzma - u are right, inshallah kuch mil hi jayega   :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

Mera dil chahta hain kissi ko thanx kernay ko  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to keh kio nahi dete? 

mera dil kar raha hai.....kisi se baat karne ko  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

to kar lo na :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

he is not here na :P

----------


## Kainaat

to mail kar do :wink:

----------


## sunny2006

lol ha theek keh rhi ho app miss mail ker do  :Smile: 

agar kerni nahin aati tu main ker doon aaj 
main bikul free hoon

----------


## nini

lolz sunny ajj tu tum waqee free ho kafi dhair sai online ho.

----------


## manni9

jis nay aaj pics bheji hain us say millne ka  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

acha kya itni buri thin :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling; @ kainaat

----------


## waffa

kessy ho meri janO  missing u ........ :Frown:

----------


## manni9

m fine :P

----------


## Sporadic

is waqt Fatima k saath flirt karnay ko dil chah raha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

Mera kisi se baat karne ko dil chah raha hai

----------


## waffa

nothing filhaal

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here...

----------


## waffa

acha ji   ab aap say baat karne ko ji kar raha hai na

----------


## DonWit

gaane sunne ko...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> acha ji   ab aap say baat karne ko ji kar raha hai na


yeh baat hi to rahi hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> gaane sunne ko...


main sunao?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

sunao mere kaan band hain

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thik hai to mera moo band hai :P

----------


## DonWit

achcha mei sn raha hun sunao....

----------


## waffa

wessy hum tu live baat  karne kay bare main kah rahe the

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok suno....


tujhe bhool jaana jaana mumkin nahi..
tujhe bhool jaana jaana mumkin nahi
tu yaad na aye aisa  koi din nahi 

applause to me :applaud;  :P

----------


## DonWit

Bhul ja jo hua use bhul ja....hai kasam tujhe muskara khud ko yun na de tu saza...in yadon ko tu bhul ja..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main kaunsi sazaa de rahi hoon khud ko  :Stick Out Tongue:  saza to aap de rahe ho mujhe yeh jale sare ghane suna kar :rolling; :P

----------


## waffa

> ok suno....
> 
> 
> tujhe bhool jaana jaana mumkin nahi..
> tujhe bhool jaana jaana mumkin nahi
> tu yaad na aye aisa  koi din nahi 
> 
> applause to me :applaud;  :P


wow ji 

kahe pai nighain kahe pai nishana  
choro ji choro ab gao gay kia gana......... :wis;  :wis;

----------


## DonWit

gaane to hazaar hain....

gaane...


to hazaar hain....











par aata ek bhi nahi....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzzzzzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Sat Mar 11, 2006 2:34 am
> 
> ok suno....
> 
> 
> tujhe bhool jaana jaana mumkin nahi..
> tujhe bhool jaana jaana mumkin nahi
> tu yaad na aye aisa  koi din nahi 
> 
> ...



hawwww  :Embarrassment:  nishana kahan hai ??? aur nighaein kahan hain ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Fri Mar 10, 2006 10:44 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Sat Mar 11, 2006 2:34 am
> 
> ...



well kehte hain kay  akal mund kay lie ishara he kafi hai .........buss  sumjo main nai kia kaha  hai  :up;

----------


## DonWit

nishaana mein hun?????

aur mujhe pata bhi nahi :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

achaa :P thik se nishana lagana....kahin ghalat lag gaya to pashto ghe  :Big Grin:  lolzzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> nishaana mein hun?????
> 
> aur mujhe pata bhi nahi :bg:



agar aap pe nishana lag gaya to kuch nahi rahe gha aapka lolzz

----------


## DonWit

to laga do...
jo maza lut jaane mein hai zaalim...


woh maza ghar baithe bhater khaane mein kahaan..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling;

----------


## DonWit

kitne aachche sher hote hain mere

----------


## waffa

> to laga do...
> jo maza lut jaane mein hai zaalim...
> 
> 
> woh maza ghar baithe bhater khaane mein kahaan..


wessy  kuch ziada he shuke nahe hai tume  nishana bannay ka..... :blee;

----------


## DonWit

yesss.......

----------


## waffa

..................................................  .

----------


## manni9

aaj mujhe rone ka dil charaha hea aur mom yaad aarahi hain.Aaj mujh say koi naraz hea mere words nay usse hurt kiya tha  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

mjere sar mein bahor dard hai  :Frown:  dil kar raha hai ke so jaon, but woh bhi possible nahin  :Frown:

----------


## sunny2006

oh kainaat agar app jeeti na tu dard or bhi jaida ho ga dekh lena 

is liy dard khatam kernay k liy app ko MOM banna paray ga lol

----------


## DonWit

mera dil ghumne jaane ko kar raha hai..par baarish ho rahi hai ... :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yeh kya....sab ke muu latke howe hain.....CHEER up ppl :bg:

----------


## DonWit

:bg:ab thik hai...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Dats gr8 :wink:

----------


## manni9

> Yeh kya....sab ke muu latke howe hain.....CHEER up ppl :bg:


kyun sad honna manah hea kya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nahi ...par sab eik hi saath sad ho gae na...acha nahi lagta :P

----------


## DonWit

mera dil...

punjabi vich baat karne ko dil karya si...

----------


## manni9

awww k. me happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

4 tea.......

----------


## DonWit

haan mera dil chai peene ko bhi kar raha hai...

----------


## waffa

now  wana go out 2 my frends

----------


## DonWit

kisi ko pareshaan karne ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kis ko?

mera kisi se baat karne ko...

----------


## waffa

kiss say ................

 mera b aap say baat karne ko ji kar raha hai lakin aap  ki tabiut theek  nahe hai na

----------


## Omar

Kuch nahi

----------


## Kainaat

khane ko, but abhi aaya nahin  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

i am eating hot steak apko send karon kya??????

----------


## Omar

i am eating hot steak apko send karon kya??????

----------


## Omar

i am eating hot steak apko send karon kya??????

----------


## waffa

iss wakt kissi say  baat karne ko ji kar raha hain

----------


## DonWit

same...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

not same :P

----------


## DonWit

mera bhangra paane ko ji kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

te pao ji...kisi ne rokea e ? :P

----------


## DonWit

nahi ji rokea te koi nai par shaam inni hogayi avi bhagra paaya to padosi paagal ho jawenge...:bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol to unna nu hon de pagal  :Big Grin:  tennu ki  :Stick Out Tongue:  eik pagal de naal hor pagal lag jan ghe te kujh vi nai honda  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

honda hai ji....kyunki woh paagal is paagal ki tarah bhagra nahi payenge...woh to dande barsayenge....

arre yeh to shayri ho gayi...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzz wow :applaud; 

tussi te shayar nikle ji  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

unj tanu bari sohni punjabi aundi e  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

thank u hai ji...

woh kya hai ki sangati ka asar keh lo...

ya pher punjabi sekhkhan ki chaah keh lo koi farak nahi penda hai...

bas gal to inni hai ki punjaabi aa gayi hai...assii to utne mein hi kush hain...:bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz tannu punjabi bari sajdi e :wink:

----------


## DonWit

thank u hai ji...

waise tuade upar vi punjaabi theek thaak hi lagdi hai :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sannu koi nai khatt sakda punjabi vich o..assi te paidaishi punjabi aa  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

vadda ghurroor hai pnjabi hon ka...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hahahahaha

main te ewi maran nai sa  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

koi gal nai...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

punjabi wale topic mein baat karte haina  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

mera dil ghumne jaane ko kar rahah hun...

----------


## Hijab

I want foooood! I am starving  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want coke  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

i want to sleep

----------


## *Fatima*

Dil Chahta Hai ek samboosa khaloon :bg:  :bg:

----------


## DonWit

samboosa???

u mean samosa...:bg:

itni raaat gaye kahaan milega

----------


## *Fatima*

milega resturant open hai

----------


## DonWit

to jaake kha lo yahaan kyun baithi ho..

----------


## *Fatima*

hum jati nahi sambossa khud ata by order

----------


## DonWit

hum???

tumhare saath aur kaun kaun sambosaa khaana chahta hai

----------


## *Fatima*

me alone with my cat

----------


## waffa

bilkul iss wakt sweeto say abat karne ko ji kar raha hai ...............

----------


## DonWit

oye cat 
mere paas bhi hai...Julliette naam hai uska..

----------


## *Fatima*

sachi i lyk cats i hd 15

----------


## DonWit

15 baap re baap
itni nahi
mere paas 4 thi..

----------


## *Fatima*

but mere pass hai

----------


## DonWit

mere paas nahi hai...

----------


## *Fatima*

tu wot i do lalo

----------


## DonWit

mera dil chah raha hai fati ko samosa mil jaye aur woh humein pakana band kare

----------


## manni9

1 saans bhi mazeed nahi lene ka  :Frown:   :Frown: 
Oh Allah Help me plz  :Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

mein ne tum ko kab  pakaya

----------


## DonWit

aise hi mazaak tha
manni bhaijaan kya hu

----------


## *Fatima*

ab manni hai ko kya howa

----------


## Hijab

Thandi Thandi Baraf khanay ko dil kar raha hai.  :Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

mujeh bhi

----------


## Hijab

Salman Khan :bg:

----------


## waffa

dil kar raha hai kay aap say chat karo

----------


## *Fatima*

> Salman Khan :bg:


u can think about any guy but sallu no n never  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

wana sleep now

----------


## Kainaat

ke koi meri baat ko samjhe  :Frown:

----------


## sunny2006

lolzzzzzz agar app samjhao gi tu hur koi samjhay ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

barish ho jae

----------


## waffa

haha  me got u manni .......
yaar KHUDA tumare help kare ga dont sad

----------


## manni9

kese  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

choro yaar

----------


## Ash

hmm.. kisi se baat karnay ka.

----------


## Kainaat

> haha  me got u manni .......
> yaar KHUDA tumare help kare ga dont sad


lol barish se dua ka kya taluq :duno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai kisi ko marne ka :x

----------


## Ash

kis ko  :Embarrassment:

----------


## *Fatima*

kis ko

----------


## waffa

mera dil kar raha hai swweeto say real main milne ka aur aur aur ...........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

AUR  :Embarrassment:

----------


## waffa

aur sumja karo na .........yaar sub kuch yahe  nahe bata sukta na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Aap baatein hi aisi karte ho :wis;

----------


## waffa

acha theke hai ab nahe karta na wesy mera real main dil kar raha hai aaj ......aham

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thori sharam karo....yeh forum hai koi private CHAT nahi

----------


## manni9

ok guys n guls take a deep breath n be cool  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. sab theek hai na guyz ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine kuch ghalat to nahi kaha

----------


## Omar

haein??????

----------


## manni9

comeon chill ppl  me hoon na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx GOD aap ho :bg:  :P

----------


## manni9

lol lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

gud  :Big Grin: 

mera dil  kar raha hai sab kuch toor phoor doon :@

----------


## Kainaat

Waffa use msn  :Smile:  

@Naila - maaf karo do usko plz  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:duno;

----------


## manni9

> gud 
> 
> mera dil  kar raha hai sab kuch toor phoor doon :@


1 min 1st me apnamonitor door ker loon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

:Frown:

----------


## manni9

kya huwa jee  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

mera dil kar raha hai hub rone ko aaj ........ :Frown:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

sab kuch

----------


## Ash

sab kuch kia ?

@manni bus kuch nai howa  :Frown:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

waisay mera dil ker raha hai keh ash ko tung keroon..maza a raha thaa woh chalay hi gayee...

----------


## Ash

i m back  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

aur pepsi peene ko par 2/3 L pee chukhi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ziyada pepsi nai peeni chaye, moti ho jaoo gi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

main light peeti hoon :P

----------


## Ash

oh phir theek hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

jee main aqalmand hoon mujhe patah hai :ang9:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai..... :evil:

----------


## waffa

kis par 

mera dil aap say baat karne ko kar raha hai

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

waisya mera dil ker raha hai keh hmm pata nai..boriyat...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera kisi se baat karne ko dil nahi kar raha

----------


## waffa

kiun naraz ho kia...........???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera mood off hai

----------


## manni9

mera mood on hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

aww kia howa naila ?

mera dil pata nai kia karnay ko kar raha hai :s

----------


## waffa

mera dil rone ko kar raha hay hai na  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

can i join u :wink:

----------


## manni9

me also  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

u cannot join us , hum kisi aur baat par ro rahe hain   :Frown:

----------


## manni9

ok but me akeela hi roleta hoon  :Frown: 
Aakhir roona hi tou hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

awww chalo hamare saath hi ro lo  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

lekin rona zaroori heakya,aaj hunslete hain roo kaal lain ge   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

waffa ro raha hai to main kaise hans sakti hoon  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

waffa ko bhi haansa lain ge main hoon na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

haan plz hasa do  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

ok 1 joke
babu jee nay kaha gaon chor do,
sub nay kaha paro kaha paro ko chor do,paro nay kaha sharab charab chor d,
hum nay paro hi ko chor diya :P

----------


## waffa

log kehte hain hume adat hai mushkurane ki 
un ko kia pata kay yai b ik adda hai ghum chupanay ki...........
tu smile karte say kia fayda my frends

----------


## Kainaat

@Manni - kash aisa hota  :P 

@Waffa - awww  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

aray aap kiun sad ho aap plz  :Big Grin:  raho dont worry  abt me

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai net chorne ko

----------


## Ash

awww kiyoon ?

aur mera dil kisi ka sar tornay ko :@

----------


## hunteralone

mera dil sea view jane ka kar raha hai ...

----------


## Ash

ronay ka :@  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

itna na ro, kahin aisa na ho ke saddest member ka award mil jaye  :P

----------


## sunny2006

mera mood aaj romantic ganay sunay ka ker raha hain 
kyu k yaha weather bohat ashiqana hain  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

kainaat award tu award hota hai na, milay tu sahi :P

aur sunny ahem, khriyat tu hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hunteralone

dil kar raha hai apna sar phor loon

----------


## manni9

kyun brother,sir kyun phorna chate hain aap  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. haan bai yeh tu bari ghalt baat hai

----------


## manni9

phorna hea tou kisi aur ka sir phorin appna kyun :P

----------


## Ash

haan aoo main tumhara phooro :P

----------


## manni9

hahahahaha
how mean  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

ke mujhe koi meri job application likh de   :Smile:

----------


## manni9

me likh deta hoon,apna referance doonga Insha Allah foran kaam miljae ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

lekin mera kuch khaas dil nahin hai wahan job karne ka  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

awww y not  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

main mean tu nai hoon  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

> main mean tu nai hoon


humse poocho tum ho :P

----------


## Ash

haye Allah sachi ???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## manni9

me nay kuch nahi kaha ab  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

:Frown:

----------


## waffa

> mera dil kar raha hai net chorne ko


well sweetO  agar tum meri waja say ya meri kisi ghalut posting ki waja say yai kah rahe ho tu plz  main aaj sub  kay sumnay sorRy karta hOOn .............

plz meri waja say mutt karo yai sub  plz .dekho  agar muje aur bardasht nahe kar sukti ho mari kisi baat ko lay kar jo aap ko buri lagi ho tu main phir say aap say soRry karta hoOn ......

main iss forum DT  main aap kay lie tha agar aap nahe ho tu main kia karo ga wessy  b aap yahan rahoO aap ki sub ko zarorut hai  ...........
plz 
'
im sorRy  ................

----------


## Ash

marnay ko!

----------


## Kainaat

ke Naila maan jaye  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

woh gana gaane ko,
haseena maan jae gi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

hamesha purane songs hi ghate ho :duno;

----------


## sunny2006

kissi say larai kernay ko aaj  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

hum bewaffa hur giz na the par hum waffa kar na sukay .................. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## hunteralone

mera dil chah raha hai miss sweet ko wapis bulane ko

----------


## DonWit

kya hua Naila ko...

mera dil kar raha hai ki mein usse baat kar paon...

----------


## manni9

> hamesha purane songs hi ghate ho :duno;


well aaj kaal ke songs ka na sir hoota hea na peer  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

aaj kal  ke songs...

aapki baton se to aisa lagta hai ki aap budhape ki dehleez ko paar kar chuke  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

kisi ka sar tornay ka :@

----------


## DonWit

manni bhai, Ash ji aapse kuch keh rahi hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

nahi jee humari sis humara sir nahi phoor saktin.
Kyun sis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

haan maani ko nai kaha yeh main ne  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

dekha werna dunya ka kittna nukhsaan ho jata,jo manni ka sir na poota  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

achcha Endurer haijaan aapse mukhatib hain ash ji...plz dhyaan dijiye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

haan tum jaisay logoo ke duniya main kafi kammi hai na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

aur nahi tou kya achi cheezain aur loog nayab hoote hain u know  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

haan jaisay ke main :wink;

----------


## DonWit

waise ajoobon ki bhi duniya mein akafi kami hai... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

ahem wese yeh kis nay kehdiya aapsay  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

maani dont u think so ??  :Frown:

----------


## DonWit

manni bhaijaan ka gala phir se kharaab ho raha hai....lagta hai kuch batein hazam nahi hui...

----------


## manni9

me nay essa tou nahi kaha just ask kiya tha ke aap ko paata kese challa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

bus maanni kafi log hain is duniya main batanay ke liye :P

----------


## manni9

ahaan good  :Big Grin: 
Mujhe tou aaj taak mom ke ilawa kisi nay nahi kaha  :Frown:

----------


## DonWit

sachchi...hum se pooch  liya hota ...ajoobe se kam nahi hain aap bhaijaan

----------


## Ash

awww. chaloo main ne tu keh dia na ab manni bro khush ho jaoo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

thnx  :Big Grin: 
i know m ajooba  :Wink: 
lekin un ko me kub acha lagoonga  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

maybe aapke next janam mein :wis;

----------


## manni9

yeh janam nahi jhela jaraha aap next ki baat ker rahi hain  :Frown:

----------


## DonWit

kyun kya hua is janam mein...

----------


## manni9

iss janam maion taxes bauth hain yaar  :Big Grin: 
bus sirf un ke liye jee rahe hain  :Wink:

----------


## waffa

abi mera dil kar raha hai kay kisi say baat karo  lakin koi onhe ahe hai  :Frown:

----------


## Muzna

iss waqt mera dil kissi ko tang karnay aur satanay ka chah rahay laikin afsoos k koi hai he nahi  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

awww  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil tu sonay ko :s

----------


## Muzna

to ash g aankhaein band kar k so jaiyay na  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

ankhain bund ker ke kon soota ??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

muzna, well main abi tu so kar utthi hoon lol  :Big Grin: 

aur manni tum kia aankhien khol kar sotay ho ^o)

----------


## Muzna

sab he sootay haein yah alag baat hai koi exceptional case ho app ki tarah  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

nahi mere jesa koi nahi m Manni  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Manni apni unka chehra dekhta hai is liye sota hi nahin   :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

aray kin ka face dikha rahe ho manni ko

----------


## Kainaat

Manni ki unka :rolling;

----------


## manni9

khaberdaar jo kisi nay meri un ko kuch kaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

oh ho  itna gussa manni  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

aur nahi tou kya,me apni unke khilaaf main kuch nahi sun sakta jee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

kiyoon kanno main dard hota hai kia ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

jee nahi,dil main  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

awwwww sweet

----------


## manni9

i know  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Frown:

----------


## manni9

kya hogaya??

----------


## Ash

app ka sweet pan deekh kar dil khusi se ro para  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

kaash unhe bhi pasand aae  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

woh parhti hain kia app ke message yahan ? ^o)

----------


## manni9

aaj mosaam kesa hea wahan?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

mere baat ka jawab tu do :x

mosam bara acha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

yahan tou serdi khatam hi nahi horahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

u r so mean  :Frown:  mere baat ka jawab do na :@

----------


## manni9

yes bus uss say ziyada na ask kareye ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ahaaaaaan ^o)

----------


## manni9

ab kya huwa jee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

sab gaar baar lag raha hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

kya matlab  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

> woh parhti hain kia app ke message yahan ? ^o)

----------


## manni9

samjha nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kuch nai khudayaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

achi baat hea Kuda ko yaad kerte rehna chahiye Iman taza hojata hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

haan ji, aur app ko b yehi karna chaye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

main bhi koshish kerta hoon

----------


## Ash

good

----------


## manni9

ok me out good night sis  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

gud nite bro

----------


## sunny2006

Mera dil Ash k neechay post kernay ko  :Smile:

----------


## hunteralone

TV pe kuch accha dekhne ko .... lekin kuch aa hi nahi raha hai

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mera dil hmmm ash se baat kernay ko ..lol
woh bhi yahoo per lol hahaha

----------


## hunteralone

nahane ka aur abhi main jaa raha hoon nahane.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol

----------


## hunteralone

kuch na karna ka

----------


## Ash

kuch b nai  :Frown:

----------


## DonWit

kuch peene ko..

----------


## DonWit

mera dil gaana gaane ko kar raha hai...

----------


## manni9

tou gao na bhaiya  :Big Grin: 
Mohabat ki nahi hea mohahabat ho gai hea  :Big Grin: ..

----------


## hunteralone

abhi tou office jane ka time hai is liye office jane ka kar raha hai

----------


## Ash

sony ka

----------


## S@nia

Hearing my jaanu's voice.

----------


## Ash

ahem!

----------


## S@nia

ahem ki baat k liye :$

----------


## Ash

was just messin w/ya!

----------


## S@nia

no really :P mujeh meri jaana ka awaaz suna hai badly  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

tu fone kar lo na...

----------


## S@nia

He must be asleep at the moment. I don't want to wake him up.

----------


## Ash

how sweet of u!

----------


## S@nia

i'm not that sweet. I woke him up twice already:$

----------


## Ash

ahan, so who is that poor i mean.. lucky guy ?

----------


## S@nia

I thought you knew the poor guy :Stick Out Tongue:  Shuja!

----------


## Ash

oh ya gotcha

----------


## S@nia

hmmm yep
what are you doing now a days?

----------


## Ash

i m free nowadays, cuz i didn't take this semseter..

----------


## S@nia

I see.

----------


## Ash

so wussup ?

----------


## S@nia

Nothing really. Same old ahn dull routine. Shuja's out of States for few weeks thus i'm all blue 24/7. What's going on with you?

----------


## OmI

Mera dil chah raha hai....ummmm....kisi se baat karne ko....

----------


## hunteralone

yehi ke mera bhaanja uth k mere saath khele

----------


## Ash

awww sweet..

mera dil tu ronay ka :@

----------


## hunteralone

koi acchi si movie dekhne ka

----------


## niceguy

ICE CREAM!!! Now that i think about it... mey abhi aya ice cream lae kai

----------


## hunteralone

Romance karna hai ....

----------


## Roshni

sonay ka dil chah raha hai . . .

----------


## hunteralone

ghoomne ka dil kar raha hai

----------


## palwasha

kesi sey baat karney kaaa

----------


## hunteralone

gane sunne ka

----------


## Ash

mera kuch sweet khanay ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Ke mere friend ki tabiyaat sahee ho jaye  :Smile:

----------


## hunteralone

jo chah raha tha woh ho gaya

----------


## Ash

mera dil kuch b kanray ko nai cah raha..

----------


## hunteralone

tou phir reply kyun kar rahi ho  :Stick Out Tongue:  kuch na karo :d

----------


## Ash

not funny

----------


## manni9

Sorry but it is funny  :rolling;

----------


## Ash

:@  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

sorry but funny hi tha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

whatever :x

----------


## manni9

aap tou naraz hi ho gain sis  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

nai ji main nai naraz hoti kisi se  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

ahaan,

----------


## Ash

aaho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

good for you  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

Office say chutti kernay ko  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil chah raha hai keh ghar wale net pe DT chal jae  :Frown:

----------


## sunny2006

lolz mera bhi yahi problem hain  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Islie nahi a rahi hoon DT pe.... 

aaj ai hoon woh b college se  :Smile:  

aur agle tuesday ko aongi ab   :Smile:

----------


## hunteralone

is waqt mera dil chatting ka kar raha hai lekin net problem kar raha hai

----------


## khawab

mera dil kar raha hai k so jaon..bukhar hai na :Frown:

----------


## manni9

awww get well soon  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

aww....thx

----------


## manni9

awww u re welcome  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

Bukhaar hai to Analgesic le lo koi bhi...

Nimesulide ya phir paracetamol koi bhi...

mera dil kar raha hai  ki mein exams ke liye parhai na karun...par karni paregi...

----------


## KOHINOOR

Is Waqat Mera Dil Ghar Janai Ko Ker Raha Hai Lekan Majburi Hai  :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Missing my MOM
she is in PAkistan
Love ya MOM

----------


## khawab

awww....bless ya

hmm is waqt mera kuch karne ko dil nahin kar raha bas kisi ka intezaar ho raha hai

----------


## Kainaat

> mera dil kar raha hai k so jaon..bukhar hai na


aww mujhe bhi ho raha hai  :Frown:

----------


## Roshni

sonay ka

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

cant tell in public

----------


## Roshni

> cant tell in public


well good news for you,  you can always pm :ye;

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Bahir baray mazay ki dhoop nikali hai isliya bahir ghoomnay ko

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol i kno ..so ager kisi ko poochna hi hai to mujhe Pm kerde iw ill surely tell him/her :P

----------


## hunteralone

mera dil phone call ka free hone ka chah raha hai

----------


## DonWit

mera dil kisi ka intezaar kar raha hai...par woh aa nah rahi..

----------


## hunteralone

keep waiting aa jaegi ..  :Wink: 

mera dil chat karne ka kar raha hai

----------


## DonWit

mujh se karni hai to mera hotmail adress  likh lo..
umair_mohd2004"hotmail.com

----------


## khawab

lol...acha hai sahi rahe ga hunteralone k liye

is waqt mera dil kuch bhi nahin karne ko kar raha coz tension lagi hui hai kisi cheez ki :Frown:

----------


## palwasha

mera dil kiya kar rah k pata nahi

----------


## khawab

lolzz

----------


## DonWit

aww tention mat lo sweety...
bas mujh se baat kar lo tention khatam ho jaegi...kyunki phir tum sochogi ki isse badi musbat koi aur nahi ho sakti....

----------


## khawab

lolz...hmm

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

nothin special

----------


## manni9

ke woh online aajain  :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

kon????????????????

----------


## manni9

meri mom ki hone walli baho  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hahaha
fit
aunty ko pata hai apni bahu ka ya
abhi tuk surprise hai???

----------


## hunteralone

mera dil is dunya se bhaag jane ka kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio kya howa :duno; 

mera dil kar raha hai...jhoomne ko :P

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

mera dil channay khanay kko kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to kha lo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil kar raha hai CHAE pine ko :bg:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

to pee lo   :Wink: 


Sonay ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol ghar ja ke pio ghi main college mein hoona  :Big Grin: 

to so JAO :P

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Ma bi abhi ghar nahi
warna so jata

----------


## Kainaat

patah nahin  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kisi Sai Chat Kernai Ko

But Koi Kerta Hi Nahi Hai  :Frown:

----------


## adeeahsan85

mujhay gaanay sun k dil kar raha hai aur abjhoi main sunon ga

----------


## Pwincess

dil chahta hai ke mein poori dunya ki rani ban jaoon :wink:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmmm jaldi sa 
Barcelona aur Benfica ka match lagay woh dekhon

----------


## Pwincess

^woh match tonite hai na?

----------


## khawab

me ka dil kar raha hai k main idher posting karon but i can't coz meri di hai na os ne ana hai  :Frown:

----------


## charming_prince

mera dil kissi se baat karnay ka kar raha haai..magar koi hai hi nahin...........................................

----------


## khawab

main hoon na!!! :P

----------


## waffa

posting karne ko  ji kar raha hai

----------


## Kainaat

achi baat hai to karo na  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

tu aap b karo na

----------


## Kainaat

kar to rahi hoon :P

----------


## Omar

Dreaming  Ina drem World at Dream Bech having aDream drink with a Dream Wheather,Dream Shinning Sun with a Dream Breeze

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

I want to sleep
par neend nahi aaa rahi

----------


## manni9

mujhe bhi sona hea,neend bhi aarahi hea per sone ka time nahi hea  :Frown:

----------


## palwasha

oho poor man

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

kash aaj chuti hoti
chuti karnay ko dil kar raha hai

----------


## khawab

me ka chocolate khane ko dil karing..

----------


## palwasha

me ko khahi nahi jan abut merey jo frnd zh nai naaa vo zabardasti keh rahey hia k chaloo naaaa

----------


## Pwincess

dil chahta hai mein apne school mein aag laga doon

----------


## charming_prince

mera Chicken biryani khanay ka dil kar raha haai...magar ...............

----------


## Ash

sonay ka, and i m about 2 sleep

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Sonay ko aur ub ja kar try karnay laga hun

----------


## niceguy

money

----------


## chakku

right now my mind long/pray for an important thing to happen in my life which will have the result by today night or tomorrow..I am praying for that...it will give me better life for me...lets see wht the GOD ALMIGHTY has instore for me..! !

----------


## palwasha

hmm roney ko

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

kyu kya hua???


Shower lainay ka?

----------


## palwasha

bus asweein h yaar 
so jao na shower ley lo naa

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nuffin ..aur ash ziada nahi soya keroo i told u b efore

----------


## khawab

abhi mera dil kuch bhi karne ko nahin kar raha :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kuch nahi kernay ko ker raha to DT per posts kyu ker raheeh o :P

----------


## khawab

coz main kar rahi hoon aap ko koi problem?? :P

----------


## Pwincess

I feel like slapping someone

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

han problem hai ..zara sir mein dard ho rzahee hai chaker bhi a rahay hai..aur bhi bohat hai mager zara public mein nahi bata sekta :P

----------


## Pwincess

I feel like watching a movie

----------


## Try2StopME

dil chahta hai.... ke life mein koi tension na ho

----------


## Ash

nastha karnay ko per ab lunch ka time ho gaya hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> Dreaming  Ina drem World at Dream Bech having aDream drink with a Dream Wheather,Dream Shinning Sun with a Dream Breeze


i a agin want to dream like that

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> nastha karnay ko per ab lunch ka time ho gaya hai


lo dekho ..jab dekho khana peena nashta dinner lunch..kuch aur bhi soch lia keroo ash kia ho gaya hai tumko  :P

----------


## khawab

is waqt kuch bhi karne ko nahin kar raha mera dil

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

to nahi keroo kisi ne koi zabardasti ki hai kia :P

----------


## Ash

2 kill sumone

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> 2 kill sumone


oye kahin mujhe marnay ka dil to nahi ker raha na...i am scared now  :duno;

----------


## Ash

nai aisa nai hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kamrandemon

mera dil...............
hmmmmmmmmmmm
waisay dil hay meray pass?
let me check first
so hang on

----------


## Ash

ahan, tu check kar lia ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kamrandemon

bhaeee doctor sahab/sahiba ka hona bhee to zaroori hota hay naa heart check karnay kay leay
dil ka moamla hay koee khail thoda hee hay

----------


## Ash

oh tu dil ke baghair zinda kaisay hain ? doc se kia poochna hai, main bata deti hoon filhal tu ho ga app ke pass jo app yahan post kartay nazar aa rahay hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## kamrandemon

waisay i think yahan par post karnay kay leay heart say ziyada demagh aur typing hands kee zaroorat hay 
shayeddddddddddddddd
what u guys think?

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:  dil ho ga tu insan zinda ho ga na, zinda ho ga tu post karay ga na :P

----------


## kamrandemon

hmmmmmmmmmmm
lagta hay main kaheen phuuuussss gaya hoooon
wait a while

----------


## Ash

okay  :Big Grin:

----------


## kamrandemon

shukar hay jaan bach gaeee
uffffffffffffff meri toba

----------


## Ash

kia howa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kamrandemon

yehheee to shukar hay kay dil aur jaan dono bach gaeein

----------


## Ash

chalien ji mubarak ho phir  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kamrandemon

khali mubarak?
appp kay yahan mithaeee khilanay kaa riwaj naheen hay kya?

----------


## Ash

ji bilkul hai per yahan mithaee achi nai milti  :Frown: 

icecream chalay gi kia ? :wink;

----------


## kamrandemon

challlo guzara hoooo jaeey gaaaa
waisay by the way app kya Mars par hain jooo mithaee naheen miltee?

----------


## Ash

nai ji mithaee milti hai, per itni achi nai jitni pak main hoti hai, isi liye

----------


## kamrandemon

koeee baat naheen
atleast joooo mithaeee ham yahan khud banatay hain uss say to achee hee hoge for sure naaa
 :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hahahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## kamrandemon

loooog mazaq kiyun uratay hain ?

----------


## Ash

main ne tu nai urraya kisi ka :$

----------


## kamrandemon

challlo maan liya

----------


## Ash

itni jaldi ?

----------


## kamrandemon

mana to baad main bhee thaa so no difference

----------


## Ash

ahan

----------


## kamrandemon

waisay bheee i am down to earth compromising guy without EGO

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kisi per ghusa a raha hai

----------


## Ash

:Embarrassment:  can't believe that  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

u should believe ..kahan chalay gayee??

----------


## Ash

yahi hoon baba, dc howi thi

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

ikno ab kahan kahan batayoo gi

----------


## Ash

kahi nai

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

acha na yar

----------


## Ash

baat nai karoo ab

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kia matlab

----------


## Ash

bus samjh jao

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kia samajh jayoo?:S

----------


## Ash

kuch nai  :Frown:

----------


## EPSUCKS

yehi key mein bus apna sheesha (hookah)peeta rahooon ....aur haan iss achey sey mahool mein bus music ka duarrrrrrrr chalta raha ... ....

----------


## khawab

sone ko dil kar raha hai par assignment karna hai me ko finish   :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Sonay koo

----------


## Ash

mera dil umm.. pizza khanay ko!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

chai pi raha hun saath cake rusk khanay ko

----------


## Ash

driving test pass kar loon ufff

----------


## manni9

Best of lick  :Big Grin:

----------


## dweller

feel like having dunkin donuts ! mmm ..

----------


## Ash

soup peenay ka

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mujhe bhi pilaa do

----------


## Ash

tum banaoo pehlay

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmm PS 2 khelnay ko

----------


## Omar

well mein soup to nahee but pizza bna sukta hoon

----------


## Pwincess

i wanna hug john abraham :ang9:

----------


## Muzna

ice cream khanay ka

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

ash se ek bohat zaroori baat kernay k..

----------


## Kainaat

rone ko  :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmmm gala kharab hai isliya gana ganay ko
 :Wink:

----------


## Ash

> ash se ek bohat zaroori baat kernay k..


kia baat  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

haan yaar lol

----------


## asian-kuri

urm ice-cream!


brb


goin 2 get sum lol

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmm feel like killing my slef i hate myself

----------


## asian-kuri

:Frown:  aww dnt say dat 
we all luv u here   :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol no one loves me..abhi mera mood kharab hai so i just wanan die

----------


## asian-kuri

nooooooooooooooo DONT say that
u havnt dun anything rong so u shudnt feel bad 
 :Frown:  plz dnt ur makin me feel bad that i gt involved nd im nt makin anything better 
cheer up we all hav h8ers but u shudnt h8 urself 
plz dnt think lyk u just wana die, think of all da ppl around u nd look at how much they luv u nd how much they tink of u, nd it b k
nd if thats nt enough then theres all us at DT hu will cheer yew up   :Big Grin:  
nd anyways am here 2  :bg: plzzz b HAPPY

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

awwwwwwwwwwwwww thankuuu...
well ur pos made me feel so beter n special lol...thnx thou

----------


## asian-kuri

yay!
 i feel gd 4 makin u smile  :bg: 
i hope  u did smile tho lol

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

yea i did thnx

----------


## asian-kuri

wohoo yay am happy now 
 i made another person smile  :bg: 
okies am off 2 sleep now lol 
hope u all had or have a nice sleep byebye
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

bye tc

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kuch accha achha khane ka dil kar raha hai..

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

me alone at home 
thats why PARTY

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmmmmmmmmmm roz ka ek hi hota hai wanna talk to ash :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

*·.¸.·´¯`·->Bilkul Is Waqt Aapka Dil Kya Chahta Hai??<-·´¯`·.¸.·*

Kisi Achai Friend Sai Chat Kernai Ko  :hug1:

----------


## asian-kuri

im here u no  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## palwasha

hmmmm roney ko

----------


## asian-kuri

aww y ? if u want 2 say dat iz

----------


## palwasha

aweein sis 
 hmmmmmmmm adde sey mill ney ka

----------


## hunteralone

mera dil chah raha hai kisi ka mood accha ho jaey

----------


## Ash

> hmmmmmmmmmmm roz ka ek hi hota hai wanna talk to ash :P


aur mera dil offline honay ka  :bg:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

how mean

----------


## Ash

acha na

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol its ok............mera dil ash se baat kernay ko ker raha hai dobara  :Smile:

----------


## niceguy

i want ice cream :P

----------


## Ash

mera dil kisi se baat karnay ka  :Frown:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

keh ash abhi offline nahi jai meri poori raat tak

----------


## Ash

mera dil ronay ko  :Frown:

----------


## khawab

mera bhi rone ko dil kar raha hai...kisi ki yaad ayeing  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

mera dil kisi ka sar pharnay ka :@ ufff

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mera dil zeher khanay ka..usnay mujhe block ker dia...uff yeh zeher kahan hai..ok i iwll take sleeping pills

----------


## Kainaat

mera sone ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## palwasha

me  ka roney ko

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

me ka bahir jana ko aaj bara cool mausam hai

----------


## Muzna

mera dil kar raha hai walk karnay ko

----------


## khawab

> mera dil kisi ka sar pharnay ka :@ ufff


kis ka?  :Embarrassment:  
mera to nahin??  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Ash

awww nai na :hug;

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nahi nahi woh sir mera thaa  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:

----------


## niceguy

happines

----------


## renodesi

cheesecake :up;

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Tabiat sahi nahi Flu hai
Allah karay jaldi aram aa jay

----------


## khawab

kisi se baat karne ko jo dc ho gaye hain aur abhi tak onl9 nahin aaye  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

bahir barish ho rahi hai, us main bheegnay ko! per its too cold uff  :Frown:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmm kisi se baat kernay ko i guess

----------


## Ash

kisi ke online honay ki dua  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch nahi  :Frown:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> kisi ke online honay ki dua




kiskay online honay ki dua :whistle;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

ke agar badboy mujhe mail jaaye, to usko peet peetkar bhartha banna doongi, for putting me in jail

----------


## Ash

awww itna gussa  :Big Grin: 

aur mera dil udass ufff

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> ke agar badboy mujhe mail jaaye, to usko peet peetkar bhartha banna doongi, for putting me in jail


simi sa milnay ko

----------


## Pwincess

to be in San Siro and watch ac milan against barca

----------


## Muzna

iss waqt mera dil hiking karnay ko chah raha hai

----------


## Ash

mera dil ronay ko

----------


## manni9

awwww y sis  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

aisay hi per ab nai  :Big Grin: 

per app kiyoon sad hain ?

----------


## manni9

main sad nahi hoon bus esse hi shakal hi essi hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kisi se milne ka

----------


## Ash

kis se milnay ka ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:P

----------


## Ash

hain ^o)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil sone ko karing :dyawn:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mera dil kisi se naraz honay ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

*Re: Bilkul Is Waqat Aapka Dil Kya Chahta Hai??*

Mera Dil Is Waqat Kisi sai milnai ko ker raha hai !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

mera dil ufff nehari woh bhi lahore ki garma garam khanay ko dil kar raha hai!  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

mera dil kar raha hai kay main sakoOn karo  moonl ite main

----------


## Omar

mera dil karah hey k mein Pakistan visit karon

----------


## Ash

mera dil marnay ka  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: Bilkul Is Waqat Aapka Dil Kya Chahta Hai??*




> Mera Dil Is Waqat Kisi sai milnai ko ker raha hai !!!


kis se?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai ghana ghane ko :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mera dil kisi ko zoor se marnay ka

----------


## Roshni

sonay ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisi se baat karne ko

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kisi se kuch baatein clear kernay ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Is waqat Mera Dil sonay ko Ker Raha Hain  :dyawn:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kisi par ab aur ziada ghusa honay ka

----------


## Ash

mera dil wapis sonay ka :zzz;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

jab dekho soti rehti ho  :P

----------


## Ash

:$

----------


## Kainaat

namaz parh kar wapis ane ka brb  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

so jaane ka  :dyawn:

----------


## akki449

chat pe jaker tehlne ka

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

to jaate kyon nahi?

----------


## Ash

:s

----------


## Kainaat

mre dimagh mein bahot kuch chal raha hai, i want to relax  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

mera dil icecream khanay ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Mera Dil Is Waqat koi new chez khane ko ker raha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

abhi kisi se bhi baat nahi ekrnay ka

----------


## Qambar

tou na kero kon kehta hai kero

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm to nahi ker raha na..maine to bus bataya keh keh kia dil ker rhaa hai mera :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kuch bhi nahin.. :s

----------


## Ash

same

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

kuch khas nahi

----------


## niceguy

Banana Split

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

mujhe bhi banana split   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

oh i dun like  banana split

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmmm mera dil is waqt hmmmm shesha peenay ko lol

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sonay Ko  :dyawn:

----------


## khawab

is waqt ghar jaane ko dil kar raha hai..  :Frown:

----------


## niceguy

i want to find a good job!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

best of luck, niceguy !  :Smile: 

I want to play with Ash  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

kuch bhi nahin

----------


## Ash

long drive ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisi se naraz hone ka

----------


## KOHINOOR

> kisi se naraz hone ka


Why ???

----------


## KOHINOOR

Movie Dekhne ko   :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> kisi se naraz hone ka


mujhsay hona ka to nahi na :P ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue 25 Apr, 10:35 am
> 
> kisi se naraz hone ka
> 
> 
> Why ???


kioke woh buzy bohat hota hai  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue Apr 25, 2006 10:35 am
> 
> kisi se naraz hone ka
> 
> 
> mujhsay hona ka to nahi na :P ?


tumse kio hongi :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> Originally Posted by nauman143 @ Tue Apr 25, 2006 7:19 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue Apr 25, 2006 10:35 am
> 
> ...


maine socha shayed kal ki baat per ghusa ker gayee bacchii :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kaunsi baat?? :duno;

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

uff yaar naila aisay hi kaha na.. :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol ok  :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Originally Posted by Jamil Ahmad @ Tue Apr 25, 2006 7:17 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue 25 Apr, 10:35 am
> 
> ...


Kon Hai Wo ??? :hug1:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kuch khaas nahi ..   :Frown:

----------


## palwasha

hmm useey baaaat karneyy ko

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

^o) 

Aur woh kaun ?

----------


## Ash

kuch b nai

----------


## manni9

aaj mera dil ker raha hea ke dunya ko aag laga doon Shoot!!! :x

----------


## Ash

wow, go 4 it mannniiii plzzzzz

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

maani bhai zara dekh ker yaar

----------


## manni9

rreally aaj wakhai bauth mood kharab hea  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

cheerz bhai,  apna mood mat kharab karoo infact dosroo ka karoo  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lo MOTM ki baat suno ..apna nahi ekroo baki sab ka keroo..bhai baki sab ne kia gunnah ker dia hai ??

----------


## manni9

aap loog juldi decide kerlain aag lagaon ya nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

laga do yaar :@

----------


## manni9

ab keh rahi hain ab tou sara ghusa khane per nikal bhi diya usse jala diya aaj  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

awww sachi  :Embarrassment:  bad bad  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> ab keh rahi hain ab tou sara ghusa khane per nikal bhi diya usse jala diya aaj


Ab mood kaisa hai   :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

ab bilkul wasim akram jesa jub us nay world cup main 2 wicketes lin thin na bilkul wesa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Oh..Mujhe laga jalaa khaana khake aur gussa chad gaya hoga  :P

----------


## niceguy

Something cold

----------


## manni9

bilkul sahi lag sakta tha but nahi :P

----------


## waffa

iss wakt  bahoot si baatain karne ko ji kar raha  achy dost say

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue 25 Apr, 12:42 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Jamil Ahmad @ Tue Apr 25, 2006 7:17 am
> 
> ...


hai eik ULLU  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai rone ko  :Frown:

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Originally Posted by Jamil Ahmad @ Tue Apr 25, 2006 11:00 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue 25 Apr, 12:42 pm
> 
> ...


Us Ullu Ka Naam Bhi tu Ho Ga !!! :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

mera dil kar raha hai k main Kuch Karoon  :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Wed 26 Apr, 10:39 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Jamil Ahmad @ Tue Apr 25, 2006 11:00 am
> 
> ...


Haan uska naam hai..leiken main uska naam nahi bata sakti  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> mera dil kar raha hai k main Kuch Karoon  :P


to kuch karo na :P

----------


## khawab

mera icecream khane ko aur kuch aur chatapata khana khane ko :$

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Originally Posted by Jamil Ahmad @ Wed Apr 26, 2006 8:16 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Wed 26 Apr, 10:39 am
> 
> ...


Why ???   :Frown:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Mera Dil Ghar Jane Ko Ker Raha Hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Wed 26 Apr, 1:14 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Jamil Ahmad @ Wed Apr 26, 2006 8:16 am
> 
> ...


Waise hi :wis;

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Originally Posted by Jamil Ahmad @ Wed Apr 26, 2006 11:12 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Wed 26 Apr, 1:14 pm
> 
> ...


 :'(

----------


## Qambar

what is this  :Frown:   :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

> what is this


Qambar Bro Aap Ki Nazar Kamzor Hai Kia ???  :P

----------


## Qambar

Nahin 
Nazar tou aa raha hai per samjh nahin aa raha ???
kia aap samjhain gay  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Nahin 
> Nazar tou aa raha hai per samjh nahin aa raha ???
> kia aap samjhain gay


Tu Aap Ka Mind Kaam Nahi Ker Raha   :Big Grin:

----------


## Twinkle

i dont understand what ppl are doing here

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm apna aaj keh examiner ko goli marnay ko

----------


## manni9

> hmmm apna aaj keh examiner ko goli marnay ko


main shahi Supari doon tou kya mere xamier ko bhi maar do ge plz ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nahi yaar mujeh bus apnay walay ko marna hai

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kya ho raha hai ?????

mujhe sona hai  :dyawn:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

jaldi sa 
Barcelona aur AcMilan 
ka match lagay woh dekhnay ko

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:s

match nahin dekhne ka man kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Wed 26 Apr, 3:23 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Jamil Ahmad @ Wed Apr 26, 2006 11:12 am
> 
> ...


dont cry baby  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai....sone ko :dyawn:

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Originally Posted by Jamil Ahmad @ Wed Apr 26, 2006 12:06 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Wed 26 Apr, 3:23 pm
> 
> ...


dont cry baby  :Stick Out Tongue: [/quote:982bba1902]

OK   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Mera Dil Cold Drink Pene Ko Ker Raha Hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Thu 27 Apr, 10:39 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Jamil Ahmad @ Wed Apr 26, 2006 12:06 pm
> 
> ...


dont cry baby  :Stick Out Tongue: [/quote:25d4fc15e4]

OK   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: [/quote:25d4fc15e4]

lol kenni jaldi gall man gae tussi :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm kuch bhi nahi kernay ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

phir yahan kya kar rahe ho ? :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

yahan bus aisay hi ayaa hoon..kisi ko dhoondnay

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kis ko ?  :Wink:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

aab yaar sab kuch to nahi na bata sekta in public na..samjha keroo  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol ok to akele mein bata do ;P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

akailay mein phir kabhi batayoon ga na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok  :Big Grin:  aaj?  :Stick Out Tongue:  msn pe batana :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

msn per? hmm kab aana hai tummnay

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aaj  :Big Grin:   shaam ko :wink:

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Originally Posted by Jamil Ahmad @ Thu Apr 27, 2006 6:58 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Thu 27 Apr, 10:39 am
> 
> ...


dont cry baby  :Stick Out Tongue: [/quote:1019ec0f43]

OK   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: [/quote:1019ec0f43]

lol kenni jaldi gall man gae tussi :P[/quote:1019ec0f43]

 :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ab kya howa? :P

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

lolzz
humaray sa dushmani hai jo humay nahi batana


mera dil sonay ko
raat ko neend pori nahi hui

----------


## Sonhal

hmm is waqat mera dil chah raha hai kesi frd say bat ho getting bored na... so...

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

to karo na yaar

----------


## Sonhal

koi hai he nahi is waqat sab so rahay hain shayed....

----------


## KOHINOOR

> ab kya howa? :P


KUch Nahi  :rnop:  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol ok :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm mars planet per janay ko

----------


## RANI786

kya bataon kya chahta hai...khud he nahin petta ab mujko to...wese dill kya hota hai?

----------


## Sonhal

pata nahi sure nahi hoon....

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kuch nahin :s

----------


## Sonhal

hmm kuch b nahi getting bored man

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

main bhi :s

----------


## KOHINOOR

main office main hoon, Is Waqat Ghar Jane ko hi kerta :P

----------


## Ash

kisi ka sar phoornay ko :'(

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> kisi ka sar phoornay ko :'(


 :bham; aise  ya  :afteru; aise ?

----------


## Kainaat

sone ko to main sone ja rahi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepin :dyawn:

----------


## DonWit

ki mere examsa jaldi khatam ho jayen aur mein chain ki neend so paon  :Frown:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Movie Dekhne Ko :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

roz movie hi dekhte rehte ho kya? :P

----------


## Sonhal

is waqat tou bas k mera course work khatam h jaye jaldi bas... or sakoon ho ga tabi yaar....

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

lolz
ho jay ga


Movie dekhnay ko.....
par abhi nahi dekh sakta

----------


## KOHINOOR

> roz movie hi dekhte rehte ho kya? :P


G :P G :P G :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

> roz movie hi dekhte rehte ho kya? :P


Aadat c ban gai hai  :P

----------


## sexc_mundi

hmm apney sey uper waley ka hath pao torny kaaaa

----------


## Ash

bad bad

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> hmm apney sey uper waley ka hath pao torny kaaaa


 :bg:

----------


## Ash

simi is main hasnay ki koon se baat hai ? :duno;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> simi is main hasnay ki koon se baat hai ? :duno;


Pataa nahin..mujhe hasi aa gayi ..   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

oh :P

----------


## Kainaat

bas araam karne ko

----------


## Omar

mujh ko Pak visit karne ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

> hmm apney sey uper waley ka hath pao torny kaaaa


Main Tere Haat Paon Thor Doon Ja, Tu janta nahi hei muj ko  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## KOHINOOR

> bad bad


thx.   :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Fri Apr 28, 2006 9:22 pm
> 
> simi is main hasnay ki koon se baat hai ? :duno;
> 
> 
> Pataa nahin..mujhe hasi aa gayi ..


:P :P :P

----------


## palwasha

hmmmm cake khaney ko

----------


## waffa

nothing filhaal

----------


## palwasha

hmm usey baat akrney ko  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

tu jao karo 
mera dil kisi ko pitnay ko kar raha  hai

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> tu jao karo 
> mera dil kisi ko pitnay ko kar raha  hai


to jaakar pito  :blee;

----------


## waffa

tume itni juldi hai tumara dil b  mur khane ko kar raha hai wessy  main tume tu nahe bata raha tha

----------


## palwasha

hmmm jake rus ko bolo k i luv ya bacheyy

----------


## Ash

mera dil sonay ka :zzz;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Aa gayi sleeping beauty :P

----------


## Ash

ji :$

per abi nai so rahi  :Big Grin:  mera dil nehari khanay ko kar raha hai... woh b lahore ki ufff  :Frown:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

lo kha lo beta :P

----------


## Ash

ufffffff, simmmmi, mere bhook aur bhi chamak gaye  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: .. anywayz thankoooo :hug;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

yuummmmyyyy

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

itni bhook lagi hai to kuch khati kyon nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

dil nai kar raha, siwaye nehari ke.. abi just juice piya hai  :Frown:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

mujhe bhi juice chahiye

----------


## Ash

koon sa ? i like guava  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

i love mango

----------


## Ash

oh yesh, pak main acha hota hai.. aur i luv mango shake..

yeh lo juice tumhary liye mango..

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> oh yesh, pak main acha hota hai.. aur i luv mango shake..
> 
> yeh lo juice tumhary liye mango..


thank u sweety  :hug1: 



ye lo guava juice   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

thankoo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

chalo..bye..mere woh aate honge ab  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

oh sure.. have fun :hug;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

same to you :hug; :givefl;

----------


## Ash

tata  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Fri 28 Apr, 1:42 pm
> 
> roz movie hi dekhte rehte ho kya? :P
> 
> 
> Aadat c ban gai hai  :P


Not gud :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil kar raha hai jaldi se exam ho jae aur jaan chute  :Frown:

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Originally Posted by Jamil Ahmad @ Fri Apr 28, 2006 2:21 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Fri 28 Apr, 1:42 pm
> 
> ...


OK Miss  :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

Is Waqat Mera Dil Long Drive pe Jane ko ker raha hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue 02 May, 10:33 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Jamil Ahmad @ Fri Apr 28, 2006 2:21 pm
> 
> ...


YES Mister :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Is Waqat Mera Dil Long Drive pe Jane ko ker raha hai


Mujhe bhi saath le kar jaaaaaaaaaaaaaao :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Originally Posted by Jamil Ahmad @ Tue May 02, 2006 7:13 am
> 
> Is Waqat Mera Dil Long Drive pe Jane ko ker raha hai 
> 
> 
> Mujhe bhi saath le kar jaaaaaaaaaaaaaao :P


Pak Aa jao le jaon ga  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nahi aap yahan ajao :P

----------


## Sonhal

is waqat mera dil kuch kernay ko nahi kar raha hai bohat upset hai na is lie.....

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Nahi aap yahan ajao :P


Aap June Main Pak Aa Rahi Ho tab Chalein ge  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhmmmmmmmmmmmm...iam not suuuuure... maine kaha tha MAYBE :P

----------


## RANI786

bilkul is waqt mera dill chahta hai kai my friend tells me what i have done kai my friend doesnt talk to me anymore :-( its just mean to ignore someone completely when they havent even done anything but be nice to their friend. :-(((

----------


## KOHINOOR

> uhmmmmmmmmmmmm...iam not suuuuure... maine kaha tha MAYBE :P


 :hug1:

----------


## Sonhal

kuch kernay ko b nahi bored ho rahi hoon .....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue 02 May, 1:50 pm
> 
> uhmmmmmmmmmmmm...iam not suuuuure... maine kaha tha MAYBE :P
> 
> 
>  :hug1:



yeh baar baar hugs kio de rahe ho? maine koi ghalti ki hai kya  :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## Kainaat

Ghar jaane ko  :Frown:

----------


## Sonhal

kuch b nahi bas .....

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kuch nahi ..

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kisi se baat kernay ko

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

tikka aur kebab khanay ko

----------


## Ash

mera dil kar raha hai ke balck clouds ho jaien.. aur halki halki barish uffff..

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

mujhe waise hi rona aa raha hai..black clouds se main depression main chali jaoongi  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

awww :s dont cry yaar.. cheer up :hug;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

nahi yaar..sach much ..bohot kharab day hai aaj ka  :Frown: ..anyway..

----------


## Ash

hmm.. i understand hota hai kabhi kabhi  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. aur kia chal raha hai ?

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

ab kya bataoon?? aaj to yaahan bhi kuch theek nahi chal raha hai  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

awww, tu theek karnay ki koshish karoo na  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

nahi,,main ghusse main hoon  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

thanda pani pi lo, sab theek ho jaye ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> thanda pani pi lo, sab theek ho jaye ga


 :P

----------


## Ash

:wink;

----------


## KOHINOOR

Abhi so ker utha hoon, dobara sone ko  :dyawn:

----------


## waffa

net off karne ko

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm kuch aisa kernay ko keh bus poocho mat :P

----------


## Roshni

actually nothing  at all.

----------


## Sonhal

kuch b nahi kernay ko .....

----------


## Kainaat

Ghar jaane ko  :Frown:

----------


## Sonhal

tou aap chalay jao 

mera dil tou kuch b nahi kernay ko

----------


## Ash

same here

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

rone ka  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

whhhhhyyyyy ?

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

pataa nahi yaar..bas aise hi..

----------


## Ash

hmm.. meray khayal se ajj kal mosam hi kuch aisa hai :s

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

haan..shaayad  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

cheer up yaar :hug;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

thanks .. :hug;

----------


## KOHINOOR

Ghar Jane Ko  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

breakfast nahi kia ...woh karne ko dil karin

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Pakistan janay ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Pakistan janay ko


Welcome to Pakistan  :Smile:

----------


## Sonhal

is waqat yaar kesi ko tang kernya ko ... kesi frd ko ....

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kuch nahi .........................

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mein actually zara confused ho gaya hoon..kyunke kuch weeks se ek adhi confusion si ho gayee hai kisi friend keh saath BIT STRANGE THOU..bus usko theek kerna ka dil ker raha hai

----------


## raka

... to rock

----------


## waffa

iss wakt dil kar raha hai kisi say baat karne ko lakin wo on he nahe hai :S

----------


## Ash

kuch b nai

----------


## palwasha

nauman ko tang karney kaaaa 
:P

----------


## waffa

kuch khane ko dil kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera kuch peene ka :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Nahi Kerne Ko  :rnop:

----------


## waffa

dost say baat karne ko

----------


## Sonhal

mera b ye he kar raha hai k dost say bat karoon lekan time hai janay ka ok

----------


## Moona

hmm mera dil chah raha hai ke ....lambiiiiiiiiiiiiiii chutiyon pe chali jaoon ... :Big Grin:  ...

ya lambi chotiyoon pe nai to ghar to ...chali hi jaoon ... :Frown:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Ghar Jane Ko  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

off hone ko ji kar  raha hai

----------


## Kainaat

mera dil duniya se off hone ko  :Frown:

----------


## KOHINOOR

> mera dil duniya se off hone ko


  :Embarrassment:  Why  :duno;

----------


## Sonhal

mera dil kar raha hai k loooooooooooooooong drive pay jaoon or itnay achay mosaam main khob maza karoon

----------


## Kainaat

> mera dil kar raha hai k loooooooooooooooong drive pay jaoon or itnay achay mosaam main khob maza karoon



 main long drive se hi tang aayi hui hoon   :Frown:

----------


## Moona

> Originally Posted by Sonhal @ Fri May 05, 2006 12:10 pm
> 
> mera dil kar raha hai k loooooooooooooooong drive pay jaoon or itnay achay mosaam main khob maza karoon
> 
> 
> 
>  main long drive se hi tang aayi hui hoon


uwoo kyun .jiii ....long drive se kyun tang ayi hue hain jii ....mujhe to mazaa ata hai .. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sonhal

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Sat May 06, 2006 12:12 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sonhal @ Fri May 05, 2006 12:10 pm
> 
> ...


mujhay hud maza aye agar main karoon tou or aap q tang ho Kainaat jee  :whistle;

----------


## KOHINOOR

GHar Jane Ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Bukhar hai Sone ko Dil ker Raha Hai  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

i really want to get rid of these allergies.

----------


## tere_isaq_main _pagel_hog

hi roshni

----------


## Roshni

hello

----------


## RANI786

hello :-)
well mera dill chahta hai to have answer to my unaswered questions. And the fact that I failed an exam to be just a nightmare and worldpeace and the world filled with friends and yeah well...some more of those things...sigh...

----------


## Kainaat

ghar jaane ko  :Frown:

----------


## Sonhal

mera dil kar raha hai kesi say abt na karoon ya so jaoon

----------


## KOHINOOR

Ghar Jane Ko  :Smile:

----------


## Sonhal

tou phir jain

----------


## DonWit

dil kuch spicey khaane ka kar raha hai...

----------


## Sonhal

gahr janay ko tou wo abhi main janay wali hoon thori dair bad

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

game khelnay ko

----------


## Sonhal

is waqat tou bhook lagi hoi hai kuch khanay ko di lakr raha hai aaj breakfast nahi kia tha na is lie

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko  :dyawn:

----------


## Sonhal

dil kar raha hai k kesi pay ghussa utaroon

----------


## waffa

kiss ka gussa  utarna hai ,.............???

kaahe..............

----------


## DonWit

dil kar raha hai....skiing karne ko...

----------


## waffa

acha :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kuch nahi

----------


## manni9

Verdammtes Leben WAT Soll IKh Mit  DIR mach'n.
IKh Will nix

----------


## Ash

kia ? :s

----------


## Sonhal

is waqat ou kuch b kernay ko dil nahi akr raha bas confused hai

----------


## Ash

kia confused hai ?

----------


## Sonhal

mera dil or kia

----------


## Ash

ohh.. woh kiyoon?  :Smile:

----------


## Sonhal

bas kia bataoon yaar speaking exam hai or main bohat confused ho rai hoon dua kerna bas aap plz

----------


## Ash

oh i see, dun b nervous yaar.. be confident.. u'll be fine.. and best of luck :giveflower;

----------


## akki449

chat par jaker patakhe chutane ka

----------


## waffa

kisi ko pitnay ko

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> kisi ko pitnay ko


 ^o) 

woh kisko ??

----------


## waffa

jo haath aa gaya 
aap bach kay rehna  .........

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> jo haath aa gaya 
> aap bach kay rehna  .........


Lolzz..main usa main hoon aur aap pak main..itne door .. aap mujhe kaise peetenge  :P

----------


## waffa

alla din hai na mere pass  aur uss ka jini b :P

----------


## manni9

> kia ? :s


Baatana hoota tou Urdu main nahi likh deta  :Big Grin: 
aur slang use ki hea taake koi online translate bhi na kersakke  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

mood tu acha tha lakin manni ko dekh  kay  :S

----------


## Sonhal

> oh i see, dun b nervous yaar.. be confident.. u'll be fine.. and best of luck :giveflower;



tx alot for ur best wishes....  :Smile:

----------


## DonWit

kis baat ki wishes mil rahi hain sonhal ji...

----------


## Ash

mera dobara sonay ko  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

mera rone ko ji kar raha hai .........

----------


## Kainaat

> mera rone ko ji kar raha hai .........



kyoun kya hua :duno;

----------


## waffa

wesy he aaj mood he kuch essa hai kay tanhai main rone ko ji kar raha hai

----------


## Kainaat

lekin kyoun :duno;

----------


## waffa

aray kabi kabi tanha rehne ko ji karta hai na  jub dil pai bahoot boojh ho

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

mar jaane ka  :Frown:

----------


## Nutter

Hey! R u ok? Kya hua hai? Simi tell me wats wrong with you?

----------


## Nutter

Waffa aap bhi? Yeh kya ho raha hai yahan?

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mera dil kisi ko marnay ko ...jo online nahi aaya 10 bajay

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Nahi Kerne Ko  :rnop:

----------


## waffa

bye kehne ko ji kar raha hai Dt ko ab :P

----------


## Hina87

apna ghar jana ko

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmm kuch nahi kernay ko

----------


## manni9

[username:46c22eb828] jee say baat kerne ko ittne din hogae baat kiye huwe  :Frown:

----------


## Moona

mera dil jane ko kar raha hai ....ise pehle ke daant par jaye chlae jana chahiye hai .. :Big Grin:  hihi ...warna biZti ho jaye gi ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

aww manni bhai...hum aaj tuk sahi sa mila kahan hai   :Big Grin:   chalo jab aap DT pa aa jainga tho hum baat karlenga   :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

aww manni bhai...hum aaj tuk sahi sa mila kahan hai   :Big Grin:   chalo jab aap DT pa aa jainga tho hum baat karlenga   :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai sab dt members ko HUG dene ka :hug1:  :hug1: 

itne dino baad ai hoona  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

LOL...this anonymous thing is very confusing. i think i figured it out though  :bg:

----------


## waffa

ji kar raha hai kuch masti karne ko  :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai kisi ko marne ko :x

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> mera dil kar raha hai kisi ko marne ko :x


kisko ?  :duno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

eik hai...ullu :x   :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

lolz aate hi larai, mera khayaal ha i yahan sabko pyaar aur mohabbat se rehna chahiye, kyoun Naila  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> eik hai...ullu :x


aww..dont cry sweety..  :blee;  ye lo, aur peeto usko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> lolz aate hi larai, mera khayaal ha i yahan sabko pyaar aur mohabbat se rehna chahiye, kyoun Naila


xcuse me  :Stick Out Tongue:  leiken jisko mera dil marne ko kar raha hai..woh DT pe member nahi hai...sooo dnt worry :whistle;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aap kio daant dikha rahi hain? :P koi new tooth paste use ki hai ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> aap kio daant dikha rahi hain? :P koi new tooth paste use ki hai ?


jee haan.. :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ooh acha kool  :Big Grin:  kaunsi hai?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Vajradanti  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling; @ vajradanti... lolzzzzz yeh kaunsi zuban hai?? :rolling;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

vajra=diamond
danti-daant

:rolling; 

samajh aa gaya ab ? :P :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol ok aghai samajh..leiken yeh hai kahan ki?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

timbaktu ki hai  :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh acha  :P 

maine socha aapne likha hai tambacoo :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

lolzz. tambacoo ki toothpaste :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan socho na..yeh duniya itni aage pohanch ghai hai...ho sakta hai tambacco ki toothpaste b nikal aye :wis;

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Mon May 15, 2006 7:59 pm
> 
> lolz aate hi larai, mera khayaal ha i yahan sabko pyaar aur mohabbat se rehna chahiye, kyoun Naila 
> 
> 
> xcuse me  leiken jisko mera dil marne ko kar raha hai..woh DT pe member nahi hai...sooo dnt worry :whistle;


ohh main samjhi kisi aur ko keh rahi ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

mera dil kah raha hai ka abi sms kar doOn nahe tu ...........

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kuch khaane ka  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

breakfast nahi kia..woh karne ko dil karin  :Frown:

----------


## Sonhal

neened aye hoi sonay ko lekan abhi abhi tou so kay uthi hoon....

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

bahir barish ma ghoomnay ka so me goin bye

----------


## Kainaat

ke ab suraj nikal aaye bahot dino se barish ho rahi hai  :Frown:

----------


## Sonhal

i want 2 have some rest man

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmmm kuch khas nahi asusual routine ka kaam karnay ko

----------


## Ash

kuch b nai

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

mera bhi kuch bhi nahi :s

----------


## Ash

mujhay gussa aa raha hai ab baray zabardast kisam ka :@:@:@:@:@ 

 :Frown:

----------


## manni9

same here  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

hmm..  :Frown: 

app ko kiyoon ? :s

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

tum dono ko gussa kyon aa raha hai :s

ash abhi to tum theek thi :s achanak kya hua :s

----------


## Ash

haan theek thi, per ab gussa aana shuru ho raha hai.. :s

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kyun ???????????????????

:s 
toto bhai aur aap,
dono ko gussa aa raha hai..milkar mujhe mat peetna  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Bus bad time kharab chall raha hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haan shayed  :Frown:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

hope aap dono ka time jaldi se jaldi accha ho jaaye .. and I pray that both of you be happy again :console:

----------


## manni9

Aameen n thnx sis  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

awww thanks, main tu bus wait kar rahi hoon kisi ka, jaisay hi koi aya mera mood acha ho jaye ga :@ :$

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Aameen n thnx sis


U r welcome Manni bhai   :Smile:

----------


## manni9

main nay tou ab wait bhi kerna chordiya  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> awww thanks, main tu bus wait kar rahi hoon kisi ka, jaisay hi koi aya mera mood acha ho jaye ga :@ :$


hmmmm..yeh tum roz kiska wait karti ho    :Smile:  and jiska bhi wait karti ho, woh hamesha hi late kyon hota hai  :wink: and tum hamesha uspe gussa hoti ho   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

tum ko kaisay pata  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> tum ko kaisay pata


lolzzzzz... :rolling;

ek kaam karo, woh jo bhi hai , usko next birthday par ek watch gift de dena  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

yehi karna paray ga :frown; :@  :Frown:  .. yaar thanks 4 the great idea :hug;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> yehi karna paray ga :frown; :@  .. yaar thanks 4 the great idea :hug;


u r welcome   :Big Grin:  

dont cry now  :givefl;

----------


## Ash

okay  :Big Grin: 

per gussa tu full time aa raha hai :x

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

ash ke saath forum games khelne ka..par jaane kahaan chali gayi hai :@

----------


## Ash

awwww, main aa gaye per ab tum nai ho  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

mera dil chahta hai ke main so jaon  :Frown:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> awwww, main aa gaye per ab tum nai ho


main hoo na yahaa pe..main to fati ke thread ka reply kar rahi thi   :Smile:

----------


## Ash

ji deekha main ne.. pata chal gaya tha  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> mera dil chahta hai ke main so jaon


to so jao na   :Smile:

----------


## palwasha

hmmm ice cream khaney koo

----------


## Omar

mera dil chah raha hey cafe hald rock jane ko

----------


## waffa

2 fight wid .............

----------


## Omar

i am ready lets fight

----------


## manni9

Ke juldi say weekend aajae,i can't wait ny more  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

mera tho pakistan jana ka mann hora hai...3 saal hogay   :Frown:

----------


## Ash

awww 3 saal  :Embarrassment:  long time man

mujhay tu 2 months b nai howay pak se wapis aye per mera phir janay ko dil kar raha hai  :Frown:

----------


## Sonhal

dil kar raha hai hmmm k main kesi frd say bat karoon or ussay khub tang karoon .....

----------


## palwasha

> 2 fight wid .............


tou jakey karoo naaa aussey agar mujhsey tou yahan ho0000 
ho jaye shurooo :evil:  :x  :blee;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> awww 3 saal  long time man
> 
> mujhay tu 2 months b nai howay pak se wapis aye per mera phir janay ko dil kar raha hai


3 saal to kuch b nahi hai..mujhe to 6 saal ho gae hain PAK ghai howi ko  :Frown:

----------


## palwasha

awww aur main tou apk main hi rehti ho000 :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to achi baat hena  :Big Grin:

----------


## palwasha

yeah sis mujhey bhi pata hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

Miss_Sweet  (No subject)
Posted: Fri May 19, 2006 1:33 am 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ash @ Fri May 19, 2006 12:27 am wrote:
awww 3 saal  long time man 

mujhay tu 2 months b nai howay pak se wapis aye per mera phir janay ko dil kar raha hai  


3 saal to kuch b nahi hai..mujhe to 6 saal ho gae hain PAK ghai howi ko  

ohhh 6 saal! bichari   :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

:Smile:  jee bilcul

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Maine summer mein shayad jaana hai   :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

oh really mujha bhi lakar chalo na  :ye;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

OK  :bg:

----------


## Hina87

:Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

well...i couldnt help see the deviation from the topic???

Am i right..from where does Going to PAkistan come in between!!
Am i messing right??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

what :S

----------


## akki449

yahan par tez barish ho rahi hai mera dil to bheegne ka kar raha hai

----------


## palwasha

huh barish ???
mujhey us barish minma nahaey ney ka dil kar rahi hai

----------


## RAHEN

oh i miss rain.

----------


## waffa

kuch b nahe  moOd off hai  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan b barish ho rahi hai  :Big Grin:  mera dil kar raha hai...bahir joggin karne ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

to jao na..kisne roka hai :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

yahaan par bohot cloudy hai..mera man kar raha hai zor ki baarish ho jaaye  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

itni b zor ki na ho ke simi toot jae barish se  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> itni b zor ki na ho ke simi toot jae barish se


  :Embarrassment:  main kya doll hoon jo toot jaoongi  ? :P 

bheeg sakti hoon sirf

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya u r kaanch ki guriya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> ya u r kaanch ki guriya


acccccccccha , you are porcelain ki guriya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Fri May 19, 2006 7:39 pm
> 
> ya u r kaanch ki guriya 
> 
> 
> acccccccccha , you are porcelain ki guriya



lol kool  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kuch khaane ka..badi bhook lagi hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe to nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to kar lena tha na janemun ;P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

lolzzzzzzzzzz.. kaise words?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling;

aise words pehle nahi sune kya?

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

lolzzzzzzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Janeman jane tamanna..tu mere kaar a main terian latta panna  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya howa? :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kya hua jaaneman :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Paida hua Wakeel (advocate) to Shaitaan nay kaha
	Lo aaj main bhee Sahab-e-Aulad ho gaya.
:rolling;
:rolling;
:rolling;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

lolzzzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

roz subha hum karte hai
itne pyar se unhe good morning
woh humhe ghoor kar dekhte hain
jaise 0 error but 5 warning 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

lolzzzzzzz.. sweeto :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

EK sher BY doctor=Hoon mai doctor jahan,meri wife hai nurse waha,Yeh kaisa julm sehna PADTA hai,mujhe apni wife ko SISTER KEHNA PADTA hai..

OMG dat was FUUUUUNNYYYYYY

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

yeh padha hai maine lolzzzzzzzz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

ke jaldi se woh aaye aur hum baahar jaaye ghoomne  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> wow, i hope app ke woh jald hi aien, aur phir app enjoy karoo.. 
> 
> btw app apnay un ke saath rehti ho kia ? :s


:rolling;

shaadi hui hai to saath main hi rahoongi na  :whistle;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

..................................................  ..................................................  ...................................

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Smile: 

bye ashu, he has come..i am going now.. see you  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

khaana khane ka..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

abhi chaawal  banaa nahi hai na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> kis ne app ke hubby ne


lolzzzzzzzzz.. maine kaha chawal bana nahi..maine microwave main rakha hai banaane ke liye..  :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

bye ash.. see you :seeya;

----------


## RAHEN

go to park. but its impossible right now

----------


## waffa

dont say nothing is impossible

mera dil  kar raha hai rahen ko park lay jao  :d

----------


## RAHEN

so sweeet 
hum sare DT members ko bhi bulayenge. and if u all dont mind me apne fiance ko bhi laoongi.he will love it.

----------


## waffa

lolz tumara fiance kam parh jaye ga lakin Dt members nahe  lolz
iss lie  ahhO

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai kisi ko tapane ka

----------


## Hina87

mera dil chara hai kahin bahar jana ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

To chali jao na  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

gari nahin hai   :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

To paidal chali jao  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

yes but i am very lazy   :Big Grin:   aur vesay bhi yahan pa sab shops dur hain

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Oh Ok...where do u live?

----------


## Hina87

in Texas

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ahaaaan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

:Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

So..how are u Hina?  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

im fine and u?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Iam also fine  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

dil kar raha hai kuch masti karne ko  :P

----------


## palwasha

us ko marney ko0

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kis ko ? 

mera dil kar raha hai...... bahir shopping pe jane ko..leiken aaj sunday hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## palwasha

sis ab har cheez batado00 :P

hmmmmmm uskoo jaaan sey marney ko0

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok na batao  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ohoo jaan se maar kar kio mujhrim bana chahti ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## palwasha

bus sis us ney harkat hi asi ki hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan..Ok..phir bhi jaan se marna achi baat nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## palwasha

achaaa sis
usey baat karney ko0

----------


## akki449

unke ghar jaane ka

----------


## palwasha

unkooo ghar janey ka ??
kis key bahi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil pata nahi kya kar raha hai :S

----------


## Hina87

abhi kisi ko marna ka dil kara hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aaj sab ka dil kisi ko marne ka kyo kar raha hai  :duno;

----------


## Hina87

shayad ash ki vajay sa...  
ab tho mall jana ko dil kara hai   :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

usne to nahi kaha ke dosro ko maro  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil kar raha hai ...kuch dil kare to batao ghi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

mera dil kisiko peetne ka :s

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sleeepin

----------


## waffa

dil kar raha hai hawa main fly karne ko.........

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko  :dyawn:

----------


## Kainaat

sone ko  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here :dyawn:

----------


## palwasha

us sey passs janey ko0

----------


## Sonhal

frds say batain kernay ko...

----------


## Hina87

kahin dur jana ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kuch meetha sa khane ko :P

----------


## sexc_mundi

hmmm naila sey uskey point chenney ko :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok go on then :P

----------


## Hina87

kisi ka upar unda phekne ka dil kara hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mere uper to nahi na? :P

----------


## palwasha

hmmmmmm jakey usko 143 bolney ka dil kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

143? woh kya hota hai?  :duno; 

mera dil kar raha hai sone ko :dyawn:

----------


## waffa

dil tu bahoot kuch kar raha hai karne ko lakin afsoOs ............

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ab mera dil kar raha hai kuch khana khane ko.. me ko bhook laging

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> 143? woh kya hota hai?  :duno; 
> 
> mera dil kar raha hai sone ko :dyawn:



143 it means I LOVE U

yeh mathematical way ha i love u kehnay ka
lolzzzzzzzz :P 



mera dil sonay ko kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oooh...leiken...yeh kisne find out kia hai??  :duno; 

i never knew dat..

lol.. 143 kehne se to behter hai words mein kehna :P

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

yep behtar to woh hi hai

aur i dont know kis na find kia hai par iyna janta hoon iska mutlab yeh hai
aur yeh istarah ha

I LOVE YOU

I akaila hai isliya 1
LOVE ma four words isliya 4
YOU ma three words hain isliya 3

so at the end 143

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oooooh kooooool  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

kaisa laga logic????

shahid ma hi inventor hun :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bohat logical laga :P

heheh :P

----------


## palwasha

wah bad boyyyy !!!

hmmm jakey us ko marney kaaaa

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

pata nahin kya dil chara hai

----------


## palwasha

hmm us key pass hoti tou shayd us ka khayal rakh patii

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uff...haar baar "uske" hi peeche pari rehti ho :wis; 

mera dil kar raha hai...tea peene ko

----------


## palwasha

sis plzzzz 4 him us ka accident ho gaya hai n hezzz in hospital plzzzz pray 4 him sis

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awwwww kaise howa..? I`ll pray 4 him  :Smile:

----------


## palwasha

yaar wo jaraha thaaa tho car waley ney akey maar diyaaaa usko saar pe aur legzz pe bahut chot aya hai 
thnkz sissss

----------


## Hina87

aww i'll pray for him 2..insha allah sab theek hojai ga

----------


## waffa

dil kar raha hai  apni net cabel walay ka murder kar doOn

----------


## akki449

tv on karke match dekhoon

----------


## Kainaat

sone ko so me leaving in a while  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

abi dil kar raha hai lussi pinay ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

kuch khas nahi

----------


## Sonhal

> abi dil kar raha hai lussi pinay ko


tou phir idher kia kar rahay ho aap jao or ja kay lussi peio... :P

----------


## Sonhal

mera dil sonay ko kar raha hai ya kesi frd say bat kernay ko i m getting bored....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai jaldi se bata dein ghe humara exam hona hai ya nahi :x 

itni der waaaait

----------


## Sonhal

oh ho tou aap ko q nahi batla rahay k aap kay examz kab hain its not fair wid u lot...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nahi na..yahan pe aise hi hai...pata chale gha ke kaunsi class choose ki hai..aap nahi samjho ghi   :Smile:

----------


## Sonhal

acha phir thek hai well jo b ho aap kay lie acha he ho..... best of luk

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thanko dear  :Smile:

----------


## Sonhal

no no its ok no need tx 
main tou bored ho rahi hoon ....

----------


## RANI786

mai bhi bored, ek Boredom Club kholain kya? aggar koi bore ho to wahan jaye lol

----------


## Sonhal

thek hai ye gud idea hai wessay lekan kholain gay kessay sis

----------


## RANI786

yeh abhi nahin maloom...sochain gayen and then kuch karrain gaye ok? im leaving now and in the mean time u take care and hope you dont get bored. Allah Hafiz :-)

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Ice cream khanay ko

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Ice cream khanay ko

----------


## Hina87

abhi tho kuch nahin chara  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Chae peene ko

----------


## Omar

well abhi to apne country Dubai mein wapis jane ko dil karraha hey its so hot here in Pakistan i cant stay more :-(

----------


## Hina87

sona ko dil kara hai :sleep;

----------


## palwasha

hmmmm soney ko0

----------


## KOHINOOR

Net Ki Speed Sahi Nahi  :Frown:  posts kerne ko dil ker raha Hia  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisi ka dil torne ko :evil:

----------


## Hina87

dance karna ko   :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Kisi ko mar girane ko!!

----------


## waffa

kuch khane  ko

----------


## RAHEN

kya khane ko ???

----------


## Roshni

i feel like talking to Taha, i m confused between I should or shouldn't call.

----------


## Sonhal

i want to sleep as i m feeling 2 cold in here

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> i feel like talking to Taha, i m confused between I should or shouldn't call.


who is taha ? :whistle;

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

kuch khas nahi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai kisi ka gala dabane ko :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

maine kabhi nahi socha tha ke woh aisa kare ghi mere saaath  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

ohooo 
naila kya ho gaya

----------


## waffa

hmm  dil kar raha hai kisi say baat karne ko lakin koi online he nahe  :S

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Fri May 26, 2006 1:50 pm
> 
> i feel like talking to Taha, i m confused between I should or shouldn't call.
> 
> 
> who is taha ? :whistle;


darling friend hai yaar.

----------


## Roshni

> mera dil kar raha hai kisi ka gala dabane ko :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 
> 
> maine kabhi nahi socha tha ke woh aisa kare ghi mere saaath



i swear i didn't do anything  :bg:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Bhi Na kerne ko  :hug1:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> Originally Posted by nauman143 @ Fri May 26, 2006 5:01 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Roshni @ Fri May 26, 2006 1:50 pm
> 
> ...


o acha..by the way is it a girl name or a boy..i mea aajpehli dafa suna na  :duno;

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Taha boy name hai Nauman



hmmm choclates khanay ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai....

----------


## waffa

sonay ko

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Sat May 27, 2006 4:58 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nauman143 @ Fri May 26, 2006 5:01 am
> 
> ...


pehli dafa suna hai :duno; 
konsi duniya main rehte ho bhaee?




filhaal kisi ko khari khari sunanay ka dil kar raha hai.

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

yar duniya kia..ab pehlay nahi suna to mera to koi kasoor nahi na..

acha btayo tumnay yeh naam suna hai  ' rijab  '
i bet nahi suna ho ga  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Maine suna hai :P

----------


## unexpected

MERA DIL KAR RAHA HAI KEH KOI ACHI SI MOVIE DEKHOON :wink:

----------


## waffa

kisi ki pittaye karne ko

----------


## Moona

hmm...mera dil bohat kuch karne ko kar raha hai....... :Frown: ...
talk to ma mum...nai fren..nai...to ma selv..lol..hihi jk..

----------


## akki449

khana khane ka bahut bhook lagi hai sach main

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

mera dil bahir ghoomnay ko kar raha hai
bahut mazay ki dhoop nikali hui hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lucky u...yahan pe to sardi hai ...

mera dil chae peene ko kar raha hai :ye;

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

lolzz

week ma 2 dafa dhoop nikal aay to usay lucky nahi kehtay

lakin news ma keh rahay hain ka yeh week acha jay ga

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan to dhoop kabhi kabhi nikalti hai...aur jab nikalti hai to zabardast  :Big Grin:  islie chahe 1 hi din dhoop nikle to LUCKY  :P

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

lolzzz yeah waisay keh saktay ho agar Norge ma dhoop naseeb ho jay to u r lucky ....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yeah :ye; 

Yehi to main keh rahi hoon :bg:

----------


## akki449

ab mera dil sone ka kar raha hai

----------


## waffa

mera dil kar raha hai sone ko  heheh

----------


## Omar

mera dil to kuch bhe nahi per stomach kuch khane ko kar rah hey

----------


## waffa

muje bahoot zoor ki bhokh  lag rahe hai

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sonay ko

----------


## Hina87

kisi sa baat karna ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch bhi na kerne ko  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

SoooNe ko :dyawn:  :dyawn:  :dyawn:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

coffee peenay ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Ghar Jane Ko  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

GUP SHUP KARNE KO DIL KAR RAHA HAI

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sonay ko

----------


## akki449

kisi se ladne ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Chae peene ka

----------


## waffa

kuch b nahe

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sonay ka phir

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch bhi na kerne ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kuch b nahi....

----------


## akki449

kisi ki taang khichne ka.

----------


## waqar ahmad

Sone Ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

kuch acha karne ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Sooooone ko

----------


## waffa

loori sunnay ko naila ko :P

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sonay ko tabiat bahut kharab hai  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

ke mera zukaam khatam ho jaye  :Frown:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Ghar Jane Ko (Office mian Hoon)

----------


## waffa

> ke mera zukaam khatam ho jaye



itni garmi mutt gaya karo na  :blee;

----------


## Kainaat

zukham ka garmi se kya taluq hai :duno;

----------


## glimmering_candle

MERA DIL CHAH RAHA HAI K MAIN JALDI SE KHANA KHA LOO

----------


## unexpected

BILKUL IS WAQT MERA DIL CHAHTA HAI KEH MEIN SO JAOON BUT I CAN'T

----------


## KOHINOOR

MERA DIL GHAR JANE KO KER RAHA HAI  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## unexpected

> MERA DIL GHAR JANE KO KER RAHA HAI


TOU ABHI KAHAN HO :duno;

----------


## palwasha

hmmmmm mar janey ko0

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kuch bhi nahi karne ko kar raha

----------


## DonWit

mera dil kisi se baat karne ko kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to karlo kisi ne roka hai kya :P

----------


## DonWit

kar li..kuch maanga par usne mana kar diya  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:whistle; 

so sad for u den  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

sad ho to sad waali shakal banao zabaan mat dikhao...
:bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapke lie sad haina...mere lie nahi :P

----------


## waffa

iss hasseen mosam main tanha chandni main  sari raat taroon say baatain karta rahoON

----------


## Omar

abhi to Rain mein Garam Pakoray khaney ko Dil kar raha hey but koi Pakoray bananawal nahin  :Frown:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Bhi Na Kerne Ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Originally Posted by Jamil Ahmad @ Fri 02 Jun, 2006
> 
> MERA DIL GHAR JANE KO KER RAHA HAI 
> 
> 
> TOU ABHI KAHAN HO :duno;


USS WAQAT MAIN OFFICE MAIN THA :wink:

----------


## waffa

dil tu bahoot kuch kehta hai  lakin hur wakt dil ki nahe mann sukte na hum log........

----------


## DonWit

pakore khaane ko...

----------


## KOHINOOR

Really mera bhi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

breakfast karnay ko

----------


## unexpected

GUPSHUP KARNE KA DIL KAR RAHA HAI

----------


## DonWit

to karlo mein kahin nahi ja raha:bg:

mera dil chicken khaane ko kar raha hai...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil...kisi se baat karne ko

----------


## DonWit

kar to rahi ho...aur kitna karogi...

:bg:   :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapse nahiiiii kisi aur seeeee :P

----------


## DonWit

kisse  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

eik dost hai meri :P

----------


## DonWit

achcha...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

cookiessss khane ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## akki449

ladne ka

----------


## Omar

Abhi to long Drive per jane ko Dil kara ha hey

----------


## Sonhal

dostoon say batain kernay ko or un ko tang kernay ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kisi Ka Glala Dabane Ko  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here :evil:

----------


## Omar

kissi ka kharcha karwaney ko

----------


## Kainaat

ke mera mind relax ho jaye jo ke nahin ho sakta   :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chah raha hai ke jaldi se 3 bajhe

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

bhook lag rahi hai kuch khanay ko

----------


## Kainaat

weekend jaldi se a jaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sir Main Dard Hai so kuch bhi na kerne ko  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

painkiller kha lo  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

MERA DIL CHA RAHA HAI KEH TV DEKHOON

----------


## Miss_Sweet

To dekh lo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mera dil chah raha hai tea peene ko

----------


## Moona

hmmm...
mera dil kar raha hai k uska murder kardoon jisne science banai...ya jo bi ...
..duniya waloon ko science ke bare me bataya ... :Big Grin: ...

----------


## DonWit

mera dil kar raha hai...ki mein kisise se baat karun...

----------


## Hina87

mera dil chara hai ninna karoon  :sleep;

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Bhi Na Kerne Ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ghar jaane ko :dyawn:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

kuch khas nahi

----------


## DonWit

thandi jagah pe jaane ko...yahhan kaafi garmi hai...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

urne ko :P

----------


## waffa

masti karne ko

----------


## nazims

Yaar kuchch na poochho.... aaj sucide karne ko ji chahta hai.... par kahan karoon ... samajh mein naheen aata hai.... koi jagah ho to batao please......

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to shleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep :dyawn:  :dyawn:

----------


## nazims

YAAR YEH SAARE REPLY DEKH KAR MERA DIL CHAHTA HAI KE SUCIDE KAR LOON... KIYOUN... ?

----------


## Sonhal

mera dil kar raha hai k so jaoon as i m so tired...

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kisi Ka Gala Dabane Ko  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

haye haye kiski maut aayi hai :duno;

----------


## unexpected

apna daba lo :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> YAAR YEH SAARE REPLY DEKH KAR MERA DIL CHAHTA HAI KE SUCIDE KAR LOON... KIYOUN... ?



Kion...aapko kya tension hai ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Tension lene ka nahi dene ka :wink:  :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

> apna daba lo :P


Tumhara Dala Daba Ker Kisi aur ka dabaoon ga  :whistle;

----------


## Ash

long drive per janay ka!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

agar ghai to mujhe b saath le kar jana  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mera dil sone ko kar raha ha :dyawn:  :dyawn:

----------


## Ash

i wish ke main ja sakti  :Frown: 

per ab raat ke 11 baaj rahay hain, tu main sirf so sakti hoon, aur khawab main long drive per jaoon gi :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha khawab mein mujhe b le jana :P lol

wahan pe 11 bajhe hain  :Embarrassment: 

yahan pe to subha ke 8 bajhne wale hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sonhal

i want to sleep as i m tired....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

To so jao na dear  :Smile:  yahan pe kya kar raih ho :P

----------


## Ash

mera dil kar raha hai abi barish ho jaye.. per no chance!

----------


## nazims

> Originally Posted by nazims @ Thu Jun 08, 2006 12:44 pm
> 
> YAAR YEH SAARE REPLY DEKH KAR MERA DIL CHAHTA HAI KE SUCIDE KAR LOON... KIYOUN... ?
> 
> 
> 
> Kion...aapko kya tension hai ? 
> 
> Tension lene ka nahi dene ka :wink:  :P


wahi to kar raha hoon mamoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mamoon? loll  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

mera dil kar raha hai....keh main ......................... !!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

keh app kia ?????  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine nahi batana :P

----------


## Ash

na bataoo :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol acha thik hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

yeh b tumhara dil hi kar raha hai beta ke tum ne nai batana :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sab kuch batana acha nahi hota na :P

----------


## Ash

haan yeh b hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

abhe dil kara hey k Pak wapis bhag jaoon

----------


## Kainaat

movie dekhne ko  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

dil ker raha hea paro say baat kerne ko  :Stick Out Tongue: 
but paro ke paas time hi nahi hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

oho to Deva koi or Paro find karley ya Chander mukhi???

----------


## manni9

lol woh dev hi kya jo apni paro ke ilawa kisi aur ke peeche jae  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

O han phir woh Film mein Chalo i pray k Paro jahan hey whan see wapis ajaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

thnx bro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

no problm


are u visting matches there in Germany

----------


## manni9

no bro.Yahan Tickets kisi ko nahi mille internet per bardi mushkiloon say bikke woh bhi bauth hi mehenge  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

oh i want to see the world cup this time but i changed my trip to Pak

Inshallah i will come to Germany in End of July.

From which city u r?? Berlin?

----------


## manni9

no m living in a very small city it's near to holland  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

ok  :Big Grin: 



Abhe soney ko Dil Chahta hey kyun k raat k 3 buj gay hein 

or mein sonay ko ja raha hoon

----------


## Ash

bilkul akilay rehnay ka!

----------


## unexpected

kissi ko tung karne ka dil kar raha hai :P

----------


## waffa

sakOon chata hai yai dil

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai kuch taaaanda peene ko  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

abhi dil karaah hey fight karney ko

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sleepin sleepin karnay ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm...thande paani mein swimming karne ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

kisi ko maarne ko........

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

bahut bhook lag rahi hai 
naashta nahi kia 
kuch khanay ko

----------


## Sonhal

is waqat tou dil bohat upset hai ...kuch nahi kernay ko kar raha bohat ghussa a raha hai us larki pay or hud pay b

----------


## Kainaat

mere sar mein bahot dard hai bas woh sahee ho jaye  :Frown:

----------


## unexpected

gupshup karne ka dil kar raha hai

----------


## Sonhal

mera dil apnay frds say batain kernay ko kar raha hai

----------


## unexpected

phone uthao aur kar lo batein  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

kuch khas nahi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ke itni garmi na ho :S

----------


## waffa

dil kar raha hai  bahir ja kay banch pai betha raho mosam ko enjoy karo  but its so late now

----------


## Kainaat

yahan aaj 30 temp tha  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

aray itna ziada b nahe tha jitna tum  :Frown:  ho rahe ho  pak main tu iss say kaffi ziada rehta hai aaj kal

----------


## Ash

jo dil kar raha hai, us ke pooray honay ka intezar!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sone ko :dyawn:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Lunch kerne ko  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

kuch b nai :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kisi ko tang karne ko :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm computer se uth jaanay ko

----------


## unexpected

kissi ko marne ko  :blee;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol kis ko ?  :wink:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko  :dyawn:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

kuch khanay ko

----------


## unexpected

:dyawn:  WANNA SLEEP

----------


## waffa

kisi say dooor jane ko

----------


## Kainaat

kis se :duno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ke jaldi se exam ho jae

----------


## Kainaat

kis subject mein  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

health ka subject jo hai :S mujhe nahi pata english mein kya kehte hai usko

Norwegian mein to Sykepleiefag hai :bg: dansk mein b yehi hoga :S

----------


## Kainaat

tum nurse ka course karna chahti ho :duno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wohi to kar rahi hoon....  :Big Grin:  baad mein 4 or 5 year uni doctory ke lie :bg:

----------


## Ash

mera dil pizza khanay ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kisi Ka Gala Dabane Ko  :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

dil chahta hai ka dil chahta hai movie dekhon :P

----------


## glimmering_candle

DIL CHAH RAHA HAI K SAB TOPICS PAY REPLY KAROON!

----------


## unexpected

:whistle; gaana gane ka dil kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Dance karne ko  :cooldance;

----------


## DonWit

same here

----------


## Miss_Sweet

chalo dance karte hain phir  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Abhi Dil kar rah hey Pizza Khaney ko per meray home mein flour khatm ho gya  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

sona ka

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm bahir ghoomnay ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

To sleep :dyawn:  :dyawn:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko Dil ker raha hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisi se baat karne ko

----------


## unexpected

mujhe bhi kissi se baat karne ko dil kar raha hai

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kisi se baat kernay ko aur phir kisi aur se larai kernay ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

football dekh raha hun ub khelnay ko bi kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

My dil goes mmmmmmmmmm :P

----------


## khawab

yeh dil kehta hai baar baar :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kya kehta hai ?  :wink:

----------


## khawab

bohot kuch :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya kuch? :P

----------


## Ash

same here  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

is waqt dil chata hai ka kohi pass ho   :Smile:

----------


## Ash

mera dil kar raha hai ke barish ho  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

kulfi khana ko dil chara hai

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Bhi Na Kerne Ko :wink:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mera dil ker raha hai ab meri shadi ho jayee  :Big Grin:

----------


## glimmering_candle

jaldi jaldi khana pakay!
m waitin' 4 pulaoo

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> mera dil ker raha hai ab meri shadi ho jayee



hahaha

kyun bhai USA nahi jaana

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

yaar tum sab meray peechay haath Nahaa dhho ker USA bhejnay per kyu tullay huayy hoo :s :'(

waisay shadi US mein bhi ho sektay hai na yaar  :Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> yaar tum sab meray peechay haath Nahaa dhho ker USA bhejnay per kyu tullay huayy hoo :s :'(
> 
> waisay shadi US mein bhi ho sektay hai na yaar



lolzzz

par shaadi karkay USA ma rehnay ka faaida

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol phir shadi ker keh kahan rehna chahye? :Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

lolzzzzz

family ka saath
 :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol true waisay
yaar  family ko bhi saaath mmien le kero jayoon ga na

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hahaha

phir theek hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai beach pe jaane ko :bg: 

itna romantic mausam hai aaj :P :blush:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mera dil zoor zoor se ronay ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kio kya howa? :P kisi ne maara hai? :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nahi bus aisay hii
woh actually na  mein aaj kal bohat dukhi rehta hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww kio?

yeh mausam dukhi rehne ka nahi hai :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mausam nahi yaar..these days i feel like i have no life ..lol..
koi zindagi nahi hai..meri merzi chalti hi nahi kahiin aaj kal  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awwww :hug1: 

hota hai aise  :Big Grin:  

u knw...kabhi khushi kabhi ghum :bg:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

haan yaar bus aaj kal ghum hi ghum hai khushi to kahiin nazar nahi a rahee mujhe :dunno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Awwww phir bhi khush rehne ki koshish karo  :Big Grin:

----------


## glimmering_candle

i think i should sms my fellow!

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

haan neelu i try my best yaar

----------


## glimmering_candle

main nay sms kar diya but ab again karnay ka dil chah raha hai!

----------


## Ash

mera dil ronay ka

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mera dil ab offline honay ka

----------


## Omar

mera dil kuch bhe nahin karrah

----------


## waffa

tanha say baat karne ko missing him  alot

----------


## Hina87

aww...

mera dil chata hai aleem bhai ko haleem bhai kehna ko   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

mera dil.. hmm..  :Big Grin:  kuch b nai

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

haan tum kuch bhi nahi kia keroo tab hii sabkhush reh sektay hai  :Big Grin: 

mera dill hmmm ganaa ganay ko takeh sab bhaag jayien  :Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

mera dil lahore mal road par new waterfall bana hai woh dekhnay ko kar raha hai :P :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lolz yaar 
a jayoo mien dikhata hoon  :Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

haha

to aur mainay tumharay saath hi dekhni hai kisi aur ka saath kyun?

kaisay ho??

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

haan a jayoo
i am fine tum sunao ?

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

fit yaar 
chalo theek hai ub yaad sa dekhana hai
yeh na hoon ka ma aaon to tum kahon yaar unho na phir buildings bana di hain

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol nahi yar dun worry ..bus aanay ki keroo

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

lolzzzz

abhi nahi yar garmian ja lainay do phir

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lolz sure man

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

match dekhnay ko football ka start ho gaya hau

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kuch b na karne ko :dyawn:

----------


## Ash

mera dil bus khush hai aur kuch acha sa karnay ko kar raha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

dil chaha raha hai  sakoOn  karne ko

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

khuch khanay ko
sakht bhook lag rahi hai

----------


## Ash

bore hoon bus :s

----------


## akki449

to music suno mera dil bhi music sunne ko chahta hai

----------


## Ash

haan gud idea lolz

mera dil kisi ka sar tornay ka

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> haan gud idea lolz
> 
> mera dil kisi ka sar tornay ka


i am sure yeh sar mera hai :evil:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmmm its raining  :Big Grin: 

bahir doobara janay ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Lunch Kerne Ko :wink:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

same here
bhook lagi hai

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kisi se baat kernay ko

----------


## unexpected

wanna sleep :dyawn:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wana kisi ko tang karin :bg:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmm mera dil canada jaanay ko  :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmm bahir jaanay ko

----------


## Ash

mera dil.. hmm.. kuch b nai

----------


## Hina87

pizza khana ko dil chara hai   :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mera dil kahiin dooooorrr jaanay ko woh bhi akailay  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

same here Nomi Bahi :wink:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmmm aaj aik kaam hai sahi ho jay

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chah raha hai ke main kisi ko maroooon  :x  :x

----------


## Ash

mera bhi naila  :Big Grin: 

chaloo dono mil kar kisi ko marien  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

make sure woh mein nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

oh chaloo acha hai bata dia tum ne warna main tumhara hi sooch rahi thi :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

o acha..kheir soch lo..sochnay se hoo nahi jaata :P

----------


## Ash

ji haan sahi farmaya app ne.

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mein hameesha sahee farmata hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> mera bhi naila 
> 
> chaloo dono mil kar kisi ko marien



Ok lets go :wink:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

huh  :Smile: 

u mean  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lool maine usko marna haina jisko maine marna hai :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

:Smile:  ok yaar

----------


## Ash

ab mera marnay ka dil nai kar raha kisi ko, per bus :s

khair kuch b nai dil kar raha  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

shuker hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok mera to kar raha hai :P

----------


## Ash

tu phir naila ka saath dena paray ga :hug;

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

huh 
 :Big Grin:  o acha  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

ji haan :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww thankooo ash  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :P

----------


## Ash

ab kis ko marna hai yaar ? bus naam bataoo :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmm :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> ab kis ko marna hai yaar ? bus naam bataoo :P



kaan mein batao ghi :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

not me for sure i kno

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tumko marne ki kya zarorat hai :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

yea true 
i am very dangerous stay away form me MUAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dangerous nahiii...

tume to eik hi lag ghai to parh jao ghe :P  :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol dream on meri jaan aisi koi baat nahi hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main kio dream karo  :Big Grin:  tum karo :P

----------


## Hina87

dil chara hai beach pa pait ka hava kha hoon  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Long Drive Pe Jane Ko  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

Hmmm bohat kuch kernay ko  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

rone ko  :Frown:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mera bhi ;(

----------


## Omar

mera dil kar rah hey k mein mars per jaoon

----------


## Hina87

urne ka dil kara hai

----------


## sneha

go 2 six flags

----------


## Ash

mera dil uffffffffff bus bohat udass hai, ronay ka kar raha hai  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

dont b sad dear.. khush raha karoO...  :Smile: 

masti karne ko  :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Bhi Na Kerne Jo :wink:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nothing

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

coffee peenay ko

----------


## hvpatil

Hi,
  Mera dil chahata hai ki main abhi SO jau.. Bahot nind aa rahi hai.. Ya phir aap jaise dost ke saath bate karu....  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

ghoomnnmay phirnay ko

----------


## unexpected

DIL CHA RAHA HAI KE ABHI PAK CHALI JAOON  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch nahi

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

sharab peenay ko lolzz kidding

kuch nahi kernay ko  :Smile:

----------


## ArmaaN

eheem...yaha p nei bata sakta  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Moona

ke me kisi se baat kare...

----------


## sneha

GO 2 BEACH

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> eheem...yaha p nei bata sakta



KIO? :P yahan pe  koi khaati karta hai? :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

Free Rehenay Ko :wink:

----------


## unexpected

:dyawn:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sone ko :dyawn:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmm nothing special

----------


## Ash

friend ke pass janay ka :s

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

ok a jayoo mein free hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hain, ^o)

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

haan na simple hai ..mein kia dushman hoon :P

----------


## Ash

nai yaar tum nai.. koi aur  :Frown:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmm ahem ahem

----------


## Ash

i m talkin about fiz :@

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

oh o mein samjha shayed pak mien koi  hai :P

----------


## Ash

arram se okay :$

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol araam se hi hoon yar

mushkil senahi hoon :P

----------


## Ash

okay gud..

mera  dil kuch b nai :s

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Bhi Na kerne Ko :wink:

----------


## unexpected

wanna sleep more :dyawn:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mera dil ker raha hai yeh duniiya choorr ker bhaag jayoon  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko :dyawn:

----------


## unexpected

DIL CHAHTA HAI ..................

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kuch acha kernay ko

----------


## Hina87

kubhi nai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:duno; 

kuch nahi

----------


## ArmaaN

kisi se methi bate karne ko

----------


## waffa

kuch thunda karne ko ...........

----------


## KOHINOOR

kuch Bhi Na Kerne Ko :wink:

----------


## unexpected

nothing special

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kisii se baat kernay ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Barish Ho Rahi Hai Barih Main Nahaney Ko :bg:

----------


## unexpected

itni garmi hai yahaan pe dil chahata hai ke barish ho jai

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mera dl ker raha hai keh mien hmmmm kuch nahi keroon abhi

aur dobara sonayko bhi ker raha hai  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Mosam Bohat Khushgwar Hai Mosam Ko Enjoy Kerney Ko :wink:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

same here

----------


## Qambar

i want to sleep.........but.........

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm bahir kahiin jaanay ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

But Kia ......

----------


## Qambar

liken so nahin sakta na  :Big Grin: 
Coz abhi so gya tou raat ko kis ne sona hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol right :P

----------


## Hina87

dil chara hai kahin bhag jahoon  :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kuch bhi nahi kernay ko

----------


## Sonhal

frds say abtain kernay ko

----------


## unexpected

kuch bhii nahin

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmm ntothin att all

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kuch nahi  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

i want to sit on a beach and watch the sun set  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Nahi  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nothin

----------


## KOHINOOR

same here  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

sone ko :dyawn:

----------


## sneha

nuffin

----------


## Miss_Sweet

shleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep :dyawn:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

soonay ko

----------


## sneha

:sleep;

----------


## KOHINOOR

same here  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

kissi ko tung karne ka

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

germany aur argentina ka match ho raha
penalties honay lagi hain 
mera dil kar raha hai jaldi jaldi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## haaris

kabhi alvida na kehna dekhne ka dil cah raha hai

----------


## KOHINOOR

Office Jane Ko  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

nothing

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmm PS par game khelnay ko

----------


## waqar ahmad

Sone Ko Dil Ker Raha Hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Khar Jane Ko :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Uhm...chae peene ko

----------


## Hina87

lol nailu alwayz wid da chae  :Big Grin: 

actual i wouldn't mind some right now either  :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol phir ho jae eik cup?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

waise bohat din hoge hain chae peye ko islie dil chahing :P

----------


## Hina87

haha...

main roz 2 dafa peeti hoon  :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main kabhi kabhi  :Big Grin:  sardio mein 2 dafa ab summer hai to sirf eik baar ya never :P

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sonay ko doobara  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

dost kay pass jane ko ji ka rraha hai

----------


## unexpected

SONE KO

----------


## khawab

pizza hutt khane ko dil karing :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisi se milne ko....

----------


## shumail

mera dil chahraha hai k mian bin par k ur jaon 
mujhya pata hai k mumkin nahi hia likin bolnay mian kuch ja raha hia kia ...

----------


## basanti_diya

is waqt main kal ho na ho dekhna chahti hoon.

----------


## KOHINOOR

Mosam Ko Enjoy kerney ko :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

beach pe jane ko and swimming karne ko thaaaaaande paani mein  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Moona

lol miss sweet mera dil bhi yehi chah raha hai ..its sooooooooo hot today....god me nearly dyin...lol..k

----------


## Omar

Mera dill kar raha hey koi hill station visit kernay ko here temp is crossing th efinish line

----------


## Hina87

abhi dil chara hai ka khara hoka dance karoon  :Big Grin: 

im all alooone   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Chai chahiye!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

> Chai chahiye!


konsi janab? lipton hi to hai hmm lajawab :bg:

----------


## Fairy

Jee  :Big Grin:  Aur koi bhi chaleygi :s bus chai ho (achi bhi  :Big Grin: )

n mill bhi gayi :P

----------


## mytonse

i would just like to have 1000 uploading sites written in my diary..Aagh!!Thi swork is getting on my nerves !!

----------


## Endurer

> Jee  Aur koi bhi chaleygi :s bus chai ho (achi bhi )
> 
> n mill bhi gayi :P


Aren't you very demanding this time around? I mean chai bhi ho, achi bhi ho or chalni bhi chahiye. :whistle;

Why do you need a thousand online storage sites Yunus?

----------


## mytonse

Bhai..fo rthe tut s..what else..i f  i uplaod it at one sit e..other cant see..Maybe u can help..

darn..too tired to search any further..

----------


## Endurer

What's the format? i.e. image or html?

----------


## mytonse

Photoshop tuts are mostly going to be Word ones..HEre and there PDf or image ..Mostly word..Its easier that way for me!!

----------


## Hina87

ahem ahem...we're getting off topic here...

----------


## mytonse

sry..bhai asked i told...but hey its problem..

----------


## Endurer

:Big Grin: 

mera is waqt dil ye ker raha hai k yunus bhai ko bataon k hosting k lie best site http://www.1asphost.com rahe gi. 

I hope thats what the topic is all about :$

Sorry about going off topic prior to this message  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

HEHE..humour of the day

mera dil chahat hai Endurer bahi ko kehna ki i will check..

Mere dil HINA se kehna chahta hai ki people always find a bend around rules..Guess u in a fix.>now !!

----------


## Hina87

mera dil chara hai adeel bhai ko khena ko ka ab topic pa ho..so its all good  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

mera dil chah raha hai k hina sis ko thanks kahon.  :Smile:  

and yunus bro se ye kahon k do let me know. :wink:

----------


## mytonse

HEHE..MEr DIl Chaht ahai HINA se KEHNE KO KI..SHkriya App man gayi !!

----------


## Hina87

lol u guys

mera dil chata hai ka main adeel bhai aur yunus ko ur welcome boloon.

imma mod so i have to inforce the rulez   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Good! :up;

Mera dil chahta hai aap teenon ki bataon pe hansoon  :Big Grin:  aur phir daantoon :P

----------


## mytonse

Sahi !!

Mera dil chahta hai ki app se kahoon..Hsna hai to hasiyen ..Bhachon ko math dato !!

----------


## Fairy

lol  :Big Grin: 

Chalein ji nahin daant rahi aap bachon ko mein  :Smile:  

ab Hina ki baat maantey hein n off topic nahin jaatey yahan  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Mera Dil Chahta hai Ki main app se poochoon ki hu off topic kaha hoyen hai ??

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Nahi :wink:

----------


## waffa

aram karne ko magar

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

umm kissi kei sar mei jhoota marnei ka 

:duno;  :blee;

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kisi Se Batain Kerne ko  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dance karne ko :P

----------


## khawab

kisi se baat karne ko jo main kar rahi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

kisi se baat karne ko jo main kar rahi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oye hoye :P phir kio keh rahi ho :P

----------


## khawab

kya?? :duno; :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

keh tum us se baat karna chahit ho :P

ey fiza yeh dekho http://www.desitwist.com/viewtopic.php?t=7008&start=420

tumhe pata hai yeh kaun haina? :P

----------


## khawab

hahahaha haan dekh liya  :Stick Out Tongue: 
acha hai :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha hai? uff mujhe shammi aing :blush:

----------


## khawab

awww...na sharmao aur onl9 aajo :P zara.......................... :wink:

yaar mera avi upload nahin horaha naya wala  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan desitwist pe ???

imageshack pe karo na use upload

----------


## khawab

mujhe image shack ki samjh nahin aati :s k os par kya karna hota hai :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u juz upload a pic and then u can resize it also...as a avatar agar tumne avatar lagana hai :s is mein kya mushkil hai

----------


## Hina87

kisi sa baat karne ko

----------


## unexpected

need breakfast :bg:

----------


## waffa

lolz same like u  :Big Grin:  breakfast chahta hai dil

----------


## KOHINOOR

hahahah  :Big Grin: 

same here Yaar :wink:

----------


## unexpected

wanna sleep

----------


## khawab

*kuch bhi nahin karne ko*

----------


## Omar

Hmmm Mango Khaney ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch bhi nhi

----------


## Endurer

mera dil dance kerne ko kar raha hai :$ not that ima pagal gadha :x but abi mood fresh hai is lie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapko dance karna ata hai?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

nina aka perfectionist jesa nahi ker sakta per unke sath reh ker kaafi kuch sekhne ko milla :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz acha achi baat hai thori si wardish ho jae ghi :P

----------


## Endurer

woh to ajj kal wese bhi had se ziada ho rahe hai  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

woh kaise? jhaaro marte ho?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

yehi samjh lein  :Frown:  gher k kaam hi itne hien ajj kal k pochien mat :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to achi baat hena :P "waile" rehna bhi achi baat nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

muahaha hum wailay ho ker bhi bohat kuch kerte rehte hen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko  :dyawn:

----------


## unexpected

nothing

----------


## Moona

dance karne ko..:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

music sune ko

----------


## unexpected

> music sune ko


same here  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

kissi sa baat karnay ko 

im bored  :dyawn:

----------


## mytonse

Oh !! That bad..maybe later..tmrw..

I am crampy..

----------


## KOHINOOR

nothing

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

nfin...lol

----------


## waffa

masti karne ko:P

----------


## Fairy

Breakfast karne ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

kuch nahe ji kar raha

----------


## khawab

kuch karne ko dil nahin kar raha

----------


## unexpected

nothing special

----------


## Fairy

Ya tou buhat kuch ya phir kuch bhi nahin  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch b nahi

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

jaldi jaldi Final match start ho
woh dekhnay ko

----------


## shahsachin09

hi everyone

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

kuch  karne ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pata nahi kya karne ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Nahi  :Smile:

----------


## Dogar

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

kuch acha karne ko

----------


## Mujtaba Naqvi

Again Sone Ko  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

kisi say baat karne ko magar  :Frown:

----------


## mytonse

Ull soon enough bro...TC

Mers Dic chahta hai ki Waffa bro ko jise baat karna hai woh karsake!!

Amin!!

----------


## KOHINOOR

Ghar Jane Ko  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Khana khaney ko dil kara hai

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Kerne Ko  :Smile:

----------


## Mujtaba Naqvi

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

Nothing

----------


## Omar

fight Karney ko

----------


## mytonse

Well chat KARN Ko !! I am BORED !!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nuffin  :Smile:

----------


## Zeiniya

want to sleep but now i can'ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt :dyawn:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

chae peene ko

----------


## waffa

rest karne ko lakin ............

----------


## unexpected

nothing

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

kissi sey baat kerne ka dil kar raha hai

----------


## waffa

dil tu kuch aur kar raha hai  lakin mom kay saath ja raha hOOn ................

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kisi Se Baat Kerne Ko But Koi Online hi Nahi Hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch nahi  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Baatein karne ko  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Kiss say :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

Ghar Jane Ko :s

----------


## waffa

sone ko

----------


## Zeiniya

kuch chat pata khaney ko !

----------


## waffa

kahe doOr kisi essy jaga jane ko jahan mere aur tanhai kay siwa koi na ho.......

----------


## unexpected

nothing :wink:

----------


## Hina87

drive around even though i dun have a license  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kisi Se Chat Ker Ko But Koi Online Hi Nahi Hai :s

----------


## unexpected

nothing

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

kisi naraz dost say baat karne ko   :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm... kisi se baat karne ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

nothing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same :P

----------


## waffa

DT say na jane ko  but jana tu hai na

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kisi Se Baat Kerne Ko  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisi ko zooor se thappar marne ka

----------


## unexpected

movie dekhne ka dil kar raha hai  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

lake las vegas mein swim`n kerna ka  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

lol adi bhai

mujhe tho sona hai  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

aisa kaam jo pehle na kia ho

----------


## unexpected

mein jaldi se theek ho jaoon  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

> mein jaldi se theek ho jaoon


Pinky Kia Huwa Hai Aap Ko  :Smile: 

Mera dil kisi se baat kerne ko ker raha hai :P

----------


## unexpected

> Originally Posted by unexpected @ Thu 20 Jul, 8:23 am
> 
> mein jaldi se theek ho jaoon 
> 
> 
> Pinky Kia Huwa Hai Aap Ko 
> 
> Mera dil kisi se baat kerne ko ker raha hai :P


a little sick  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Originally Posted by KOHINOOR @ Thu 20 Jul, 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by unexpected @ Thu 20 Jul, 8:23 am
> 
> ...


Ok Allah Pak Aap Ko Sehat De (Amin)

----------


## waffa

amin  ..........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

SumAmeen  :Smile:  

mera dil chahta hai nashta karne ko :dyawn: 

leiken banane ko nahi :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## charming_prince

mera movie dekhnay ka mood hai(Dil Chahta Hai).. :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

nothing  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kisi Se Baat Kerne Ho  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

nothing

----------


## KOHINOOR

Ghar Jane Ko :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

swimming karne ko ....beeaaaaach peeeeee

----------


## unexpected

agar aap yahan hoti tou kar leti kyunki mera ghar beach ke bohot paas hai :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

woooowooooh :P

leiken yahan b itna door nahi hai...leiken wahan pe boys bohat hain :wis;

----------


## unexpected

kash mein murree mei iss waqt chali jaati.itni garmi hai yahan pe.temp 40 hai :x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan ajaao  :Wink: 


idher 28 hai   :Big Grin:  lovely weather :wink:

----------


## unexpected

shukar hai yahan pe pak ki tarhaan bijli nahi jaati.pata hai buchpan se abhi tuk kabhi bhi bijli nahi gayi  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm...tum kahan rehti ho?

----------


## unexpected

mein qatar mein (middle east) :P 
u kive in norway naa???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ooooh acha  :Big Grin:  

main samjhi thi tum PAK mein rehti ho  :Big Grin: 

I live in Norway ..yeah :wink:

----------


## unexpected

mein pak mein rawalpindi mein rehti hoon 
aap pak mein kahan rehti ho??? :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Multan mein  :Smile:  

the hottest city :P

----------


## unexpected

acha tou phir aap ko multan mein dekhna pasand karoon gi :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok  :Big Grin:  agar tum mujhe wahan dekhna pasand karogi to tum khud b wahi hogi na :P

----------


## unexpected

nahi
aap ko china mein :P

----------


## waffa

dil chaha raha hai jo woo main kar raha hOOn 

akka sweeto say baat   :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:whistle; to phir yahan batane ki zarorat? :P

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...Ninoo karne ka! :s

----------


## RAHEN

kuch naya karne ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

nothing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same :dyawn:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko lekan so nahi sakta office main hoon na issliye :s

----------


## Fairy

Susti chor k kaam karne ka  :Big Grin:  Buhat kamm hi aisa dil karta hai mera :P

Abhi kitchen mein jaying chai bananey.

----------


## Hina87

mazay karnay ko

----------


## waffa

kuch khass nahe buss  bore  ho raha hOon  kisi say baat karne ko mann kar raha hai ....

----------


## unexpected

nothing

----------


## Fairy

Khana khaney ko n woh mein khaa rahi hoon  :Big Grin:  

Aur jin se baat karne ko karaha tha dil tou unse baat bhi horahi hai :bg; tou mein DOUBLE khush!  :Big Grin:

----------


## spotlesssoul

MashAllah  :Smile: 

Allah aapko hamesha khush he rakhay...Ameen sum ameen  :Smile: 

Aur mera dil kuch khaas karne ko nahi chah raha hay...  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil...pata nahi kya kar raha hai :s

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:  
Aameen Hira :hug;

Mera ab Chai peeney ko karaha hai  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Ninoo karne ka  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

jo k abhi app ker rahe hein  :Big Grin: 

mera dil breakfast kerne ko chah raha hai.. thore dair mein serve ker dia jaye ga mere room mein.. tab tak seinfeld dekhte hien  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## unexpected

breakfast mil jaye jaldi se

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

nothing

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...kuch khaney peeney ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here

----------


## Fairy

Abhi kisi ko Daantney ka dil karaha hai :x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kis ko?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Bus ji bach gaye daant khaney se log  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## unexpected

nothing

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

breakfast karne ko, bhook lagi hai  :Frown:  but abhi 20 min hain :x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai...ke mera dil kare :P

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...Kuch khaas nahin  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

juldi juldi subhi kuch karne ko  bahoOt kaam hain na aaj

----------


## unexpected

Nothing  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Same Hare  :Big Grin:

----------


## qambber

I want my life back!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm...kisi se milne ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kisi Se Baat Kerne Ko :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nashta karne ko

----------


## unexpected

kuch khaas nahi  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

kahin dur janay ko

----------


## unexpected

soney ko :dyawn:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch b nahi

----------


## Fairy

Chai chahiye  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here!"

----------


## unexpected

nothing

----------


## KOHINOOR

Same Here Pinky  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

kissi se baat karne ko

----------


## waffa

haan  same here  lolz

----------


## Fairy

Kuch bhi nahi  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

chae pine ka

----------


## ishi

so jaon ya yahee bhatha rahoo computer per

----------


## unexpected

nothing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm..driving karne ko

----------


## unexpected

breakfast karne ko :wink:

----------


## Fairy

Bilqul! Buhat bhookh lagi hai :s

----------


## waffa

rite muje b bahoOt zoOr ki boOkh lagi hai ..........

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko but Office Main Hoon :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want teaaaaa

----------


## unexpected

soney ko

----------


## Kainaat

jisko miss kiya ja raha hai woh a jaye  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

i wanna leave for a 2 week vacation on my own and sit on a beach in hawaii

----------


## waqar ahmad

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

:blee; karney ko :bg:

----------


## charming_prince

coffee peenay  ko

----------


## unexpected

kissi se baat karne ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

same here but koi Online hi nahi hai :s

----------


## Mujtaba Naqvi

Sone Ko  :Smile:

----------


## Qambar

Same here  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nothing  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm...roti khane ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Bhi Na Kerne Ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

pizza khane ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko  :dyawn:

----------


## unexpected

mujhe bhi :dyawn:

----------


## Omar

Pakistan Visit kernay ko

----------


## khawab

*song sunne ko*

----------


## akki449

malish karwane ko

----------


## hmdtel

MERA RONE KO DIL KAR RAHA HAI. ZOOR ZOOR SE

----------


## Omar

Kulfi khaney koo

----------


## Hina87

aahi..i LOVE kulfi  :Smile: 

abhi tho bas ghar sa nikalne ka dil chata hai

----------


## Omar

RAin mein bheegnay kooo  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

kuch khane ko

----------


## unexpected

nothing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dil kar raha hai dance karne ko :P

----------


## waffa

tu karo na  main b karta hOOn  :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ab dil nai kar raha na :P

----------


## waffa

acha issi lie off line b ho gaye ho juldi say

----------


## KOHINOOR

Pakore Khane Ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Wah yar itne Garme mein Pakoreyy nahin
Mera dil kar rah hey Cooooooooooooool  Ice per sleep kernay ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kisi se bat karne ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing :s

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Wah yar itne Garme mein Pakoreyy nahin
> Mera dil kar rah hey Cooooooooooooool  Ice per sleep kernay ko


Mera Jaan Kal Rain Ho Rahi Thi Iss Liye Pakore Khane Ko Dil Ker Raha Tha :P

----------


## Omar

Ahaa i am jealoused rain horahe theyy or yahaan Suraj Rain bersa raha tha :$
wesay forecast may be tommorow kuch acha hooooo,

Abhe Dil ker raha hey swimming ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kahiin dooooooooooooor jane ko kar raha hai

----------


## KOHINOOR

Mera Dil Kuch Na Kerne Ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

y do u post two times everytime???

----------


## akki449

MAIN NAHI BATA RAHA

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kisi Se Baat Kerne Ko :s

----------


## Omar

mera Dil Pakistan ke Seer karney ko

----------


## DonWit

mera dil...
ek to waise hi cholestrol ki ek moti parat jamti ja rahi hai :Stick Out Tongue: 

aur phir dimag se sochne ke bajai mein dil se sochne lagoon...

yeh bhi koi baat hui...batao....

----------


## waffa

sone ko dil kar raha hai  so tired

----------


## Fairy

Apna sir phorne ka :bg;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kiisi se baat karne ko

----------


## Hina87

ninna karna ko  :dyawn:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Ghar Jane Ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Kuch bhe nahin Buss a looooong Sleep  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

ke weekend hota aur main deer tak so sakti  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Advil khana ko...my head hurts

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai...urne ko :P

----------


## Fairy

Haha  :Big Grin: 

Khwahishaat k parron pe Naila??  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ab dil nahi kar raha hai  :Stick Out Tongue: 

woh to kal kar raha tha :P

----------


## Fairy

lolz! Acha acha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ab to kisi se baat karne ko dil karing...leiken woh online hi nahi  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

bahar nikalne ka dil kara hai...aur phir raat ka 2 3 baja wapas aanay ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

hum hain iss pal yahan jane hoOn kal kahan 
hum rahe na rahe  rahe gi sada yahan piyar ki yahan dastaan..........

----------


## hunteralone

I want to have tea

----------


## unexpected

nothing

----------


## Omar

Abhee Dill Ker raha hey k Agay week Weekend ho

----------


## Miss_Sweet

weelend? u mean weekend ?  :Big Grin: 

mera dil chae pine ko karing  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Arey wah! Mera bhi Naila  :Big Grin:  Yehi likhne aayi thi :wink:

----------


## ArmaaN

mera dil kar rah he kisi ko dhande perne ko :evil:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Embarrassment:  kiski shamat ai hai  :Embarrassment:   :rnop:

----------


## unexpected

aap ki sweeto  :bg: 

dil cha raha hai ke mein so jaonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :dyawn:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

meri kio ani thi :whistle; 

mera dil chahing kisi se bat karne ko :bg:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Main hoon na :wink:

Aapi aur Bhaya online aa jain...yehi dil chah raha hay abhi tow :$ Pooray din majal hay aik dafa bhi chakar lagay ho inhoon ne  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Ab mein aayi hoon tou aap challi gayeen  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

bas kohi mujhe ghar sa bahar laikar chale

----------


## waffa

breakfast karne ko lakin nahe kar sukta

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch b nai

----------


## Fairy

jee, Kuch bhi nahin aur buhat kuch  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

abhi bhi kuch nai

----------


## Omar

Abhe dil ker raha hey kuch khass kernay ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmmmm dil se pooch kar batao ghi :P

----------


## Omar

mera dil ker raha hey Las Vega dekhney ko

----------


## Hina87

kissi se baat karne ko  :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

Same Here Hina  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

mera haath theek ho jaye ..........  :Frown:

----------


## Majid

Mein so jawoon..aur dopaher 12 bajay say pehle na utoon   :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Ahaa Gud idea bhai jaan
Totay beech ker sojao

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kisi Se Baat Kerne Ko :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sone ko :dyawn:

----------


## Omar

masti marney ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

masti karte hain marte nahi hai :whistle;

----------


## Omar

Mein to masti marta hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

special ho na islie :P

----------


## Omar

Ahh woh too app nahin

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to maine kab kaha main hoon :s

----------


## Omar

muh ko laga

bilqul iss waqt Swimming kernay ko dil ker raha hey

----------


## Fairy

Chai chahiye.

----------


## spotlesssoul

Kash main apney apnoon ke liye kuch kar sakti...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kuch b nahi kar raha

----------


## Hina87

Abhi dil chara hai kissi ko zoor se marne ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisko=?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Hina87

jo bhi saamne aaja hai  :P

----------


## waffa

mera dil chah raha hai kisi say baat karne ko

----------


## Hina87

Chai peene ko

----------


## spotlesssoul

Kuch bhi nahin..I am blank at the moment

----------


## volvo

mera dil cha raha hai kay kuch klhaaloon..subah say bhooka hoon...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

chae peene ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing :s

----------


## Fairy

Sounney ko.......! Buhat ninoo aaying  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

wana fly.........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sardi lag rahi hai...so kuch garam pine ko

----------


## Hina87

Fati Aapi se baat karne ka dil chara hai... :Smile:

----------


## waffa

breakfast karne ko

----------


## ArmaaN

Wanna talk to my best friend

----------


## Fairy

Khana khaney ko :s

----------


## Endurer

I am sure k abhi bhi apka yehi dil ker raha hoga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Aap jalley pe namak laganey walla kaam karahey hein? ^o)

Nahin ab ye dil nahin karaha :s kyun k kuch khaney ko nahin hai acha  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

awww  :Big Grin: 

mein kuch laa ke doon Baji?  :Smile: 

dance karna ka dil chara hai abhi tho... I want to go skipping in a field  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Wow! n Sure betta  :Frown: 

Kya laa rahi hein phir aap? :wink:

----------


## Hina87

Jo aap maange  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

> Aap jalley pe namak laganey walla kaam karahey hein? ^o)
> 
> Nahin ab ye dil nahin karaha :s kyun k kuch khaney ko nahin hai acha


ainda nahi karon ga  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Aww....nahin na :hug1: tum mazaak kar k phir aik dam serious na hojaya karo betta  :Smile: 

@ Hina...Thankoo na sweety :hug1: Aap jo bhi pyaar se laayeingi mein kha loongi  :Smile:

----------


## ArmaaN

dil chahta hai naila se baat karne ko..do dino se college nei ai  :Frown:

----------


## pleasent

Hmm meray is time tu SOnay ka dil chahta hia

----------


## Fairy

Chai chahiye :bg:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing :s

----------


## Omar

Jump marney ko LOLZ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## unexpected

kahan mar rahe ho jump :duno;  :P 

mujhe  :x ghussa karney ko dil kar raha hai

----------


## ArmaaN

rone ko  :Frown:

----------


## unexpected

jo mujh se baat nahi kar raha us sey larayi karney ko   :Frown:

----------


## Omar

> kahan mar rahe ho jump :duno;  :P 
> 
> mujhe  :x ghussa karney ko dil kar raha hai


Multan k so called bigest tower (hen tower sey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## unexpected

> Originally Posted by unexpected @ Sun Sep 03, 2006 3:53 pm
> 
> kahan mar rahe ho jump :duno;  :P 
> 
> mujhe  :x ghussa karney ko dil kar raha hai
> 
> 
> Multan k so called bigest tower (hen tower sey


 :P  :P  :P 

mera dil kar raha hai soney ko :dyawn:

----------


## Omar

Thats Gudd

Abhee dil ker raha hey k Clifton per jaa ker soo jaooon

----------


## Atlantic

mear dil chah raha hai, kai meray dil main jitnay bhi khuwab hai, sub kai sub puray ho jain, jitni bhi wishes hain, jitnai bhi dreams hai...all of them come true ...

----------


## Endurer

Ameen to that.  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Jee, Allah aapki sub naik khwahishaat poori farmayein Aameen  :Smile: 

Filhaal mera dil...hmm....Kuch bhi nahin karaha :s

----------


## Atlantic

Thanx guys!

----------


## Atlantic

hmm..right now i am thinking of lunch...just 20 more minutes and i can have it then...ahhh..what a relief..it gives but..hey i want some coffee today...it's kinda cold in here...and i want cinamon bun too!

----------


## Endurer

chai pene ko.. aur woh mere pass hi pare hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ArmaaN

TO aap chae ko rakh kar dekhte na raho   :Big Grin:  haath mein lo aur soota lagao  :Big Grin:  

Mera dil kar raha hai kisi se baaat karne ko  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

Or Chaye ka Mug  Sotte k baad sigar ke tarhan phenkna mut  :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

hahaha  :Big Grin:  nahi mein pi chuka hoon chai or ab cig :blush;

----------


## ArmaaN

meine pehnkne ko kab kaha haei  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> hahaha  nahi mein pi chuka hoon chai or ab cig :blush;


very sad  :Frown:  akela akela mujh ko bhool gaye

----------


## ArmaaN

are dream boy yaar...larka ho kar rota hai tu...  :Big Grin:  cheer up :P

----------


## Omar

Rota nahin naraz hota hooon

or abb wesay bhee roney k din agaye heinn

----------


## ArmaaN

woh kyu?  :Big Grin:  barish zyada ho rahi hai?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue Sep 05, 2006 10:48 pm
> 
> hahaha  nahi mein pi chuka hoon chai or ab cig :blush;
> 
> 
> very sad  akela akela mujh ko bhool gaye


apko chai chahiye ya phir ^o)

----------


## Omar

yaaa u got it i need that ya phir  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

Pakistan jane ko  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Baatein sunney ko  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

School jane ko :$

----------


## Endurer

apne app per reham kerne ko.

----------


## Atlantic

i want to get some sleep...and it's only the begining of the day.

----------


## ArmaaN

same here :dyawn: im damn tired

----------


## Atlantic

now that it's noon...already rained....want to go out..sit and relax in the park...and think.............eat my apple...and come back...too bad i didnt bring music today.....perhaps i'll read my book.

----------


## Omar

> woh kyu?  barish zyada ho rahi hai?


aG haan Zulm ke Baarish

----------


## Atlantic

mera dil chahta hai....only if i could get some hot chocolate, or perhaps...french vanila...with some timbits...hmmm..ummm...i'll feel really really good and warmed up...hey it's cold in this building!

----------


## Omar

Mera Dil chah raha hey Date per janey ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ArmaaN

mera bhi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

wow so we have something in common here :wink:

----------


## ArmaaN

hahaha udher bhi yehi haal haei :P

----------


## Atlantic

Oh boy!
i came to the last post to read..it..and all it said on this page was.."same here" mera bhi ""...and i was like..what r they talking abt..and went backwards...and it's about..."date"...all i can say is...oh boy!  :Wink: 
...how desperate!...
well...mera dil chahta hai...thori dair main soo janai ko..

----------


## Endurer

lolzzzzzzz  :Big Grin: 

I can even think about reading that from the scratch.

----------


## unexpected

mera dil kar raha hai soney ko  :dyawn:

----------


## Kainaat

To get something to eat  :Smile:

----------


## ArmaaN

To write a gazal :blush:

----------


## Endurer

^ Do share it with us bro :wink:

I need a hug  :Frown:

----------


## Atlantic

awee......

mera dil chahta hai...to listen to music..and...that i am doing by listening to...tu hi meri shub hai...what a lovely song..i just LOVE the..flute in the begining of the song! it's beautiful!

----------


## Hina87

> ^ Do share it with us bro :wink:
> 
> I need a hug


aww... kya howa Bhayya?  :muah;

----------


## Endurer

tu hi meri shab from gangster? I am not sure if there was a flute involved :s

awww thank you sisso  :Smile:  kese hien app? mein abi bas soney ja raha hoon..(msn se kaafi dair pehle signed out)  jaldi uthna hai bcuz granny ki death anniversary hai ajj.. or uske baad kuch guests ko receive kerna hai. take care .. ciao  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

scary avi  :Big Grin: 

ya welcome  :wink: 

Alhumdulilah..just in a very funky mood. aap kaise hein? 

Okies Bhayya..TC  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

ok..may be not exactly flute...but it sounds so much like flute...i really like th song..the slow version...

----------


## Endurer

Yeah it's a good one.. though I prefer Ya Ali from this album.  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Bilqil iss waqt phir Date per janeey ko Dil ker raha hey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

SubhanAllah

engagement howe abhi juma juma char din howe nahi or ab phirse dating shuru.. thehrien abhi shikayat lagata hoon bhabhi ko  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Mera matlab tha unhe  :Frown:  k saath janney ka  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

wah wah seyasat  :Big Grin:  achi baat hai.. kaam aye gi :wink:

----------


## ArmaaN

mera dil kar raha hai kisi ke saath loooooong drive pe jaane ko :blush:

----------


## Fairy

Terrace pe jaakey bethne ko

----------


## Hina87

sone ko, khane ko, peene ko, purane gane download karne ko

----------


## Endurer

suicide - period

----------


## Hina87

the fact that i'll go straight to hell makes me stay away from suicide

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol hina :rolling;

yeh kaisi baatein ho rahi hain

----------


## Atlantic

to chat wth my friend..

----------


## Hina87

> lol hina :rolling;
> 
> yeh kaisi baatein ho rahi hain


Theek tho bolri hoon  :Smile: 

I used to be somewhat suicidal when I was younger, but I know that if I kill myself then I'll go to hell becuz it's basically murder which is a sin  :ye; 

abhi kuch dil nahin kara...

----------


## Atlantic

i think the feeling of suicide is something we all go through...we feel like that..even i did at one time...bt i am ok now...that was long time a go...
right now i feel ok..just ok.

----------


## Atlantic

bored 2 death  :Frown:

----------


## Atlantic

> Yeah it's a good one.. though I prefer Ya Ali from this album.


i can't remember listening to that one..bt nw that u've mentioned it..got to try it...

----------


## ek garam larki

ya ali is an AMAZING song..
copied an arabic song though

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Sun Sep 10, 2006 10:23 am
> 
> lol hina :rolling;
> 
> yeh kaisi baatein ho rahi hain
> 
> 
> Theek tho bolri hoon 
> 
> ...


yaa....maine bhi koshish ki thi suicide karne ki pichle saal hi ki baat hai :$ phir mujhe hospital mein jana parha tha....

----------


## Omar

Mera abhee phir dil ker raha hey Dater per janey ko 
But adi bhai k wajhaa  :Frown:  sey nahin jasktaa  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Atlantic

lol

mear dil chahta hai...to post somewhere interesting..bt can't find a spot

----------


## Miss_Sweet

chae pine ko dil kar raha hai

----------


## Atlantic

to eat my muffin

----------


## Omar

To Do Something very speacial  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

use call karne ko

----------


## manni9

kisse??
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

eik dost ko :P

----------


## manni9

sirf 1 doost hi ko kyun  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kioke woh bimaar hai...

----------


## manni9

awwww,
Allah usse sehaat aur aap ko sabar aata fermae  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe to sabar hai  :Big Grin:  main koi be sabri kaum se nahi ho lol :P

----------


## manni9

lol phir theek hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol thik to aaj kal sab kuch hi hai ;p

----------


## Atlantic

i wana go home...

----------


## Hina87

rone ko...

----------


## Atlantic

awweee...

listen to songs, chat with a friend..and go to sleep

----------


## Fairy

Wow! Same here Atlantic. Mera bhi yehi sub karna ka mood hai  :Big Grin: 

Hina...Hope u are feeling better sweety :hug;

----------


## Omar

Mera Dil ker raha hey Kuch Smoke nahin But Smoked BarBQ khaneey ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Zindagi se dhoor bhagne ko  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kisi Ka Sir Phorne ko  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

kiska aur kyoun :duno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dance karne ko :bg:

----------


## Hina87

Thank you Aisha baji  :givefl; 

right now I want to go bungy jumping w/o the bungy... don't want to be sick right now.

----------


## Fairy

Aww....Allah tumhein sehat dein sweety :hug;

Hmm...mera dil kuch bhi nahin ker/keh raha  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

masti karne ko dil kar raha hai :P

----------


## Omar

Abhee Dil ker raha hey k Kisse Influenza k Surgeon  :Stick Out Tongue:  k paas jaoon

----------


## Hina87

> Aww....Allah tumhein sehat dein sweety :hug;
> 
> Hmm...mera dil kuch bhi nahin ker/keh raha


I'm doing better Aisha Baji  :Smile:  Thank you  :givefl; 

abhi dil kuch nahin chahta hai.

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i wanna huuuuuuuuuug sumoneee :hug1:

----------


## Fairy

lol  :Big Grin: 

Tou ab tak aur koi na milla ho tou meinu karlo :bg; I need it  :Frown: 

Hmmm...mera kush vi nai dil karda  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ninoo karna ka karaha hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeh looo :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1: :muah;

----------


## Fairy

Awwww....... :Big Grin: 

That's so sweet of you Naila  :hug1:  :hug1: 

Love ya  :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Luv ya tooo sis :hug1:  :hug1:

----------


## Fairy

Aww... :Smile: 

Khush raho  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aaap bhi :givefl;

----------


## Hina87

mera dil chara hai ghar jane ko  :Frown: 

I'm about 1 and a half hours away from home! Mummy dragged to me another friend's house  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

dil kar raha hai sone ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai kisi se baat karne ko

----------


## Endurer

sweeto ye signature mein kia hai :s 

mera dil ker raha hai coffee pene ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

signature mein? nazar nai aing? :P

----------


## Atlantic

i want to sleep and cry, and pray....
feeling down and upset...

----------


## paki_gurl

i want 2 see all my DT 4endz OnLiNe

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai kisi ko kuch bolne ko....par himmat nahi  :rolle:

----------


## manni9

ager laarka hootin tou hum kehte ke himmat-e mardaan,madaad e khudaya.Wese keh denni chahiye dil ki baat max kya hoga??
Mera dil charaha hea ke meri zindigi ab asaan ho jae :s

----------


## Endurer

aww shadi ker dene chahiye ab apki :wink:

----------


## manni9

hehehehe..
jee nahi main zindigi ki mushkilaat ki baat ker raha hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kabhi kabhi dil mein hi rehni chahie baat :bg:

----------


## manni9

well kisi barde aadmi nay kaha hea ke,ager baat ko laboon per nahi laoo ge tou baat saari umer sirf takleef degi,keh do taake sub kuch khul ker saamne aajae...
(woh barda aadmi main hi hoon  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aap jaise bare aadmi ki baat kaun sunta hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

only akhelmand loog.
Tum tou sunnti ho na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Mera Dil Chah raha hey K Adi bhai ney jo kaha ^ Woh Sacch hojaye  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wesay abhee Date per janney ko nahin khanney ko Dil ker raha hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> only akhelmand loog.
> Tum tou sunnti ho na


oh acha acha..islie aqalmand log ab beaqal howe hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

tumhari baat main tou meri baaton say bhi kum logic hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

> Mera Dil Chah raha hey K Adi bhai ney jo kaha ^ Woh Sacch hojaye 
> 
> Wesay abhee Date per janney ko nahin khanney ko Dil ker raha hey


Ameen to that  :Big Grin:  manni bro jaldi jaldi sehra laga lein :rolle:

----------


## manni9

lain pehen liya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

OMG..aap itne scary lag rahe ho :rolling;

dulhan to bechari daar ke hi baagh jae ghi  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

woh hi tou main bhi chahtta hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

tobah :rolling; kyun dara rahe hein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

gale mein goli marne ko  :x

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko :dyawn: 

@ Hina: Kiss K Gale Main Aur Kion :duno;

----------


## Hina87

apne gale mein kyun ke mein khaas khaas ke thug gahi  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hina...goli marne se aur dard kare gha gala :P

thik to goli khane so hoga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Mar jaane ko

----------


## Endurer

Shub shub bolen :s yeh sab marne ki batien hi kyun ker rahe hien ajj kal :s I mean hello!! dunya ajj bhi gol hai :x

----------


## KOHINOOR

Koi Acha Sa Song Sun-ne Ko :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Shub shub bolen :s yeh sab marne ki batien hi kyun ker rahe hien ajj kal :s I mean hello!! dunya ajj bhi gol hai :x


lol to agar duniya na gol hoti to mar jana tha sab ne?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> lain pehen liya


hmm to manni bhai Mein nahin tha app k iss Sehra bandhney wali ceremony mein issliye app Dubara bandhein or iss baar mein aoon ga Or dubara bandhaney mein i don think k koi masla hey jessay ka sweety ney kaha k Dulhaan Bhag gai ;rolling: (She missed a golden Chance)  :wink: 

So that time mein dekhta hoon kya hota hey  :blee;   :up;

----------


## manni9

sure bro jub aggli shaadi keron ga tou aap hi ko sheballa banaonga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

lolz sheballa :X Nahin Nahin bro app to serious he hogaye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

tou shaadi ke topic per main hamesha serious ho jaata hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

to abhee tak to kuch nazar nahin aya phir ager app serious hotey hein :wink;

----------


## Kainaat

> Shub shub bolen :s yeh sab marne ki batien hi kyun ker rahe hien ajj kal :s I mean hello!! dunya ajj bhi gol hai :x


Jab yeh duniya jeene na de to yehi behtar lagta hai  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

nahi sweeto hum marte tab b nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:  jab tak time na aya hota  :Stick Out Tongue: 

sobia sis thora tafsel se batayen.. baat kia hai?  :Smile: 

mera dil ker raha hai :x kuch nahi :x ajj do baar aandhi aye or ab dust hi dust hai har taraf :x

----------


## Hina87

mera dil chara hai ke sab wapas msn pe aaja hein... i feel like chatting  :ye;

----------


## unexpected

Wanna Sleep  :dyawn:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil...kisi se baat karne ko

----------


## mytonse

to be with my family and gf

----------


## Omar

Will be My Prayers With U

hmm rite Now Allah Pak k Gher Ke Zyarat Karney ko Dil ker raha hey  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai jaldi iftari ka time ho jae :$

----------


## Atlantic

right now i just really want to get well immediately because my whole body is in pain

----------


## Fairy

:Embarrassment: 

Aap k sub messages mere jese hein aaj :s Same here...got huge pain in my legs n abhi kitchen mein jana hai  :Frown:  tou dil karaha hai koi Jennie aajaye jo saara kaam kardey mera  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atlantic

lol, sis, have patience, saber ka phal mitha hotai hai..and it's better to have patience during sickness for some time before taking medication for relief as there is greater reward on patience!

----------


## Fairy

Jee bilqul!  :Smile: 

Patient hi banney huwey hein sis :bg:

----------


## RAHEN

insaan ko agar dard ho to uske patience karne par bahut sawab milta hai. :Smile: 
jazakAllah


filhaal kuch karne ka mood nahi hai.

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko Dil Ker Raha Hai  :dyawn:

----------


## Omar

Hmm Kuch bhe nahin Dil ker raha Buss Kuch bhe nahin

----------


## Hina87

aftari karne ko dil kara hai  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

kisi say baat karne ko ji kar raha hai .........

----------


## Fairy

Mera bhi  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

same here waffa Bro n Aisha Aapi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atlantic

i'm sad..i want to feel fresh and feel the spirit of Ramadan!!! what's wrong with me!

mer dil chata hai kai..sub kuch jald-z-jald theek ho jai...whatever is going on with me!

----------


## unexpected

Inshallah aap jo chahti hain sis wo zaroor ho jaye gaa

I wanna do sumthing crAzy!!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

iftari karne ko...hehe

----------


## Fairy

Chai peeney ko :s

----------


## Kainaat

Roza rakh kar khane peene ka nai sochte  :Big Grin: 

mera sar dard kar raha hai, Allah kare woh theek ho jaye  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

Feeling great mera exames khatam.Ab 1 week ki vacations baaqi reh gai hain.
i am enjoying my life (thnx to Allah)

----------


## KOHINOOR

Neend Bohat Aa Rahi Hai Sone Ko Dil Ker Raha Hao :s

----------


## Omar

hmm Abhee Dil ker raha hey Kuch Masti kernay ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

kesi masti bro  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kuuuuuuch b nahi karne ko

----------


## Atlantic

feeling somewhat relaxed

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Bhi Na Kerne Ko :s

----------


## Omar

JAmil Bhai Per Gussa Karney ko  :Frown:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Mujhe Tum Per Bohat Ziada Gussa Aa Raha Hai :x Dil Ker Raha Hai K Tumhein ....... :x

----------


## unexpected

lolzz whts going on here ??? sub ko ghussa kyun aaya hua hai?
mera kissi se baat karney ko dil kar raha hai....

----------


## Omar

Mera Dil ker raha hey k mein Apna Revolver uthaa ker abb bus .............

----------


## Miss_Sweet

make luuuv not war <3

----------


## Hina87

mera dil chara hai 2 3 din ke liye soo jahoon...itni tired hoon ke homework bhi nahin kar pari hoon :s

----------


## waffa

2  3 din ke lie soo jaoO   hahahhah ........   mano kiun kya kar rahe the jo itni tired ho gaye ho .........

masti karne kO........

----------


## RAHEN

abhi mood hai kuch lectures sunne ko

----------


## Hina87

> 2 3 din ke lie soo jaoO hahahhah ........ mano kiun kya kar rahe the jo itni tired ho gaye ho .........
> 
> masti karne kO........


subha jaldi outhna parta hai na isleya  :Smile: 
shaam ko 2 3 ghanta ke liye soo jati hoon :twisted;

----------


## ArmaaN

eat something.....

----------


## Omar

Hmm to rock and Roll

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Roza khul gaya hai  :Big Grin:  ab dil kar raha hai chae pine ko...garam garam,,,yuummmm

----------


## waffa

sweets khane ko ji kar raha hai so main ja raha hoOn kuch sweeeeets khane :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai ....samosa khane ko :P

----------


## Fairy

Chai chahiye!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

samose to mil gae  :Big Grin:  ab mujhe bhi chae ko dil karing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Aur woh kese millegi? ^o)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Banaoon ghi na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Oh!  :Big Grin: 

Mere liye bhi banayeingi? :$ Pleeeej!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok :P Maine abhi banai hai...ab pi rahi ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

udass hoOn ........ :Frown:

----------


## ryma

I wanna go home & sleep.. I really have very bad headeck.

----------


## Fairy

Deewar pe sir maarne ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

Aapi Woh Kion :$

Mera Dil ........ Nothing :s

----------


## ryma

nothing jamil!! don't u wanna post somthing nice 4 us? :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

Nothing.......

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ghar jaane ko

----------


## waffa

kisi say ji barh ke baatain karne ko........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sar phorne ko :@

----------


## waffa

kiss ka  ..............

wessy mera dil kar raha hai kisi ko tang karne ko

----------


## KOHINOOR

lolzzzz  :Big Grin: 

Kuch Bhi Na Kerne Ko Dil Ker Raha Hai :s

----------


## ryma

I wanna go home asap.. I am fed up with the office work :Frown:

----------


## unexpected

Kissi se baaT KARNE KO

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maar khane ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Coffe penay ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch pekhne ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Atlantic

friend sai chat kernay ko, bt she's not online ;(

----------


## Fairy

Wapas ninoo karne ko... :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

lolz same thinking fairy like u neend phir say aa rahe hai

----------


## KOHINOOR

Sone Ko Bohat Dil Ker Raha Hai  :s

----------


## unexpected

kissi ko tang karney ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch aisa karne ko jo abhi kia nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Apna sar deevar par marne ko :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol why=??

mera dil kar raha hai iftaari ka time jaldi a jae

----------


## spotlesssoul

Buhat sakht dard hoing  :Frown:  Aur kuch soojha nahi raha us ke ilava  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzz.... tumne roza rakha hai? 

agar nahi to painkiller le leti na  :Smile:

----------


## ArmaaN

my heart goes boooooooom :s

----------


## Hina87

i'm so angry... I want get on diving board and jump into a pool w/o water!

----------


## ryma

I am really very thirsty & wanna drink chill water :think2;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil kar raha hai kuuch khnae ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spotlesssoul

> lolzz.... tumne roza rakha hai? 
> 
> agar nahi to painkiller le leti na


Jee rakha tha sis  :Smile:  Aur pain killers..lolz  :Smile:  Dun worry me okie now :$

Aur meinka dil chah raha hay ke bash yeh college khatam ho jaye aur meinko kaam na karna pare  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

LOl ok dats gud u r ok now :hug2;

----------


## spotlesssoul

Awee.. :hug1: That's indeed so sweet of you  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ofcoz it is  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe kidding  :Big Grin: 

Mera dil kar  raha hai nachne ko :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atlantic

dil chahta hai..kahin door ja ker akayley bethnai ko and think over things...just all by myself in a refreshing environment.

----------


## Hina87

I just want a shoulder to cry on  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

can i lend mine...if you don't mind.

----------


## Hina87

sure  :Smile: 

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

u r always welcome sis.

----------


## Endurer

I want to hit bed.. ok jee here I go! take care everyone/ have a good day  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kisi Se Baat Kerne Ko Dil Ker Raha Hai  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

> sure 
> 
> 
> thanks


Hina?


Ye message tu 10 characters say zyada he hai per be 10 characters

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chah raha hai....bahir jaane ko  :Big Grin:  its a lovely weatherrr

----------


## ryma

I want to be happy :Big Grin: .. I want an internal happiness :Smile:

----------


## waffa

ALLAH aap ko khush rukhe aur  subh ko khush rukhe aur hume b khushi de ameeeeeen

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sumaameen  :Big Grin: 

mera dil chae ko kar raha hai is waaaaqt

----------


## unexpected

WaNNa sLeeP.....

----------


## KOHINOOR

Ghar Jane Ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bahir jaane ko..par akeli nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Meiko headache hoing...chai peeney ko dil karaha hai.

----------


## Atlantic

dil chata hai kai..my younger sister stopped asking me to get off the computer..so that she can play games...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dil chah raha hai apna sarr por doon :@

----------


## Omar

Or Mera Dil ker raha hey k Kissi Ko Kha Jaoon  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

mera sone ka dil kara hai

----------


## ryma

*I wanna go home & sleep:dyawn:*

----------


## Roshni

i m feeling like talking something really bakwaas and fazool just random and nothing.

----------


## Ammc

*Feel like being philosphical..:bg: :dticon_rolleyes:*

----------


## Hina87

I wanna go to a beach and stare at the stars.

----------


## Atlantic

i want to chat with someone....

----------


## unexpected

Same.........:s

----------


## ryma

same here, wanna chat with someone:s

----------


## rishyjan

is waqt hmmn kisi se meehti meethi batein karnay ko ji karta hai  :Smile:

----------


## rikki_punjabi

well right nOw i just wanna gO fOr a Candel light dinner with mY gf...:hug;

----------


## Fairy

Online rehne ko  :Frown:

----------


## Ammc

*Just wish I had a time machine that would take me back a year ago where I had an opportunity to come across a good friend...:-) :-)*

----------


## Roshni

Same here Ammc. sometimes i feel like going back undoing everything as well. but IF only i could go back.

----------


## Ammc

*Hey Roshni..I just wanted the time machine more to recapture the moment all over again..but for the rest of the things in life that's already happened..bygones are bygones..never worry about spilt milk..have learnt from the past and moved on..There's a brand new day at our disposal..haina...:-) :-)*

----------


## Atlantic

i am at work right now, i feel like offering the prayer, i don't know where is the Qibla and it's not possible for additional reasons....i feel sad..i want to go home and use this time to pray!

----------


## Atlantic

Thank you sis Reem for your earlier comments...

----------


## Roshni

yes true indeed Ammc. let bygones be bygones. :ye;

----------


## waffa

dil chahta hai subhi main khushyaan bantoO.........koi b aaj sad na hoO...
kash main essa kar sukta........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai chae pine ko...leiken ab itni raat ko chae... :s

----------


## unexpected

Aap Bohot Zaida Chae Peeti Ho Sweeto  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Kissi sey baat karney ko dil kar raha hai :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im addicted  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil bhi kisi se bat karne ko karing  :Frown:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Koi aik baat ho tow bataoon :$

Having thousands of things in my mind  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil karing...to huuug sumone  :Big Grin:

----------


## spotlesssoul

awee :d

Bhaiyya online aa jao na  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil ab kar rahaa hai dance karne ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Snicker Khannney Ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## paki_gurl

go shoppin

----------


## RAHEN

i wanna go shopping with paki - she is a one of the best company  :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

kaash aaj chotti hoti

----------


## paki_gurl

aaawww thts so sweet of u rahen sis..i would sure lov 2 go wid u shoppin...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera  dil kar raha hai bahir jaane ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

MEra Dil ker raha hey iCe Cream khanney ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

itni thand mein ice cream :s

mera dil kar raha hai ke kisi ka mood thik ho jae  :Frown:

----------


## paki_gurl

cryyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## RAHEN

theek hai dono mil kar rote hain. 

crying helps us right.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ke yeh weeekend jaldi se guzar jae

----------


## Omar

Mera Dil karing to Have Sum Coffe But Kon banaey ga itni Raat ko :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aap khud bana lo na :Big Grin: 

mera dil kar raha hai kisi ko tang karne ko :$

----------


## Fairy

Chup chaap kisi beach pe jaakey beth janey ko dil kar raha hai.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to aur kya shor macha ke jana tha ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil sone ko karinggggg

----------


## ryma

I wanna go home:s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to talk to someone...

----------


## Omar

Mera Dil ker raha hey HArd Rock Cafe Janney Ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai rone ko  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

Oho ^ Kher to hey

Bilqul iss waqt dil chahta hey Dance kernay ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## ryma

> mera dil kar raha hai rone ko


*Y nailu? hamesha dil rone ko kiyou karta hai? kabhi to hasne ko dil kare*

At the moment I wanna drink a cup of hot coffee :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

Apney aap ko marney ko dil kar raha hai :x

----------


## KOHINOOR

Mera Dil Sone Ko Ker Raha Hai  :Smile: 

@ Pinky Woh Kion ???? :$

----------


## Fairy

Aww....Burri baat Huma :s

Mera Chai peeney ko aur abhi bana rahi hoon  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

aaj tou dil charaha hea ke jis nay bhi hamara timetable banaya hea usee Bhagwaan ke paas bheej doon  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

Mera Dil Chata hey k manni ^ Bhai sey Gussey sey poochu app ka PC theek hua k nahin ??? :x

----------


## Kainaat

To kill someone:ange;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tooooooo hugggg someone  :Big Grin:  muaaah  :Big Grin: 

@ reem... mera humesha to dil nahi karta rone ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> To kill someone:ange;


Wow Neeke k kam mein Deer kiss bat ke  :Wink: 

Mera Dil ker raha hey Heavy saa Dinner kernay ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

He is not infront of me

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to aap uske front chali jao  :Big Grin:  hehe kidding  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil kar raha hai kisi ka sarr phorne ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ryma

*Mera dil kehra hai ke me sub DT members se face 2 face milu*

----------


## RAHEN

mujhe neend aarahi hai lekin me sona nahi chahti.

----------


## Kainaat

> to aap uske front chali jao  hehe kidding 
> 
> mera dil kar raha hai kisi ka sarr phorne ko


Mera bhi  :Frown:

----------


## ryma

at the moment I feel hungry & i wanna have my lunch asap:s

----------


## mytonse

To be with my Love..my JAAN

----------


## ryma

to forget all the bad moments of my life:s

----------


## unexpected

> Mera Dil Sone Ko Ker Raha Hai 
> 
> @ Pinky Woh Kion ???? :$


lol ..........mein ne kuch studies nahi kein aur ub paperz hain aur mujhey kuch bhi nahi aata  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want toooooo... dance  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

Mera dil chahta hai kissi se baat karna...

----------


## Omar

Mera Dil ker raha hey Kissi sey millney Ko  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

Mera dil sukoon se sone ko, aik to aaj kal neend hi nahin sahee se parhti  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

Kainaat sis ^ i think its all due to Tension Get rid of that U will be Ok  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want too sleeeeeeeeeeep  :Big Grin:

----------


## ryma

I wanna go to dubai :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to go to a hot place... its cold here  :Frown:

----------


## Ammc

*I wish I could skip my class..but on the other hand tangying the prof sounds like a better alternative for now...*

----------


## Omar

Bilqul iss waqt dil chata hey Jumeria Beach per janney ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Mera bhi Omar  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

^ Go go

Abb Dil ker raha hey Hard Rock Cafe janney ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

ab main yeh nahin karoongi, mera bhi kar raha hai  :Wink:

----------


## Omar

^ Kerna Bhe nahin Chaye  :Big Grin: 

Abb Dil Ker raha hey k jiss ke yaad arahi hey woh samney ajaye

----------


## Ammc

*Hoping your wish gets fulfilled very soon Omar...:-) 

Wish I could eat some mazedar chaat..abhi..isi waqt.. *

----------


## ryma

*I really wanna go back into my past & live again the lovely moments I spent with the one I love:s*

----------


## Kainaat

@Ryma - try for forget him, and did not deserve your true love :-) 

And mera roza khul jaye bahot bhook lagi hai  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

ghar jane ko dil kara hai

----------


## villies

*Bilkul is waqt mera Dil chahraha hey ke...Mujhe koi Aisa dost miljaye jis ke Sath mein apna sab kuch share karlo*

----------


## unexpected

Wanna Sleep.........

----------


## paki_pari

*kuch kha lon ja kay*

----------


## Kainaat

mujhe pizza khana hai  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

To Take Rest ahh i m tierd  :Frown:

----------


## Ammc

*Wish I didn't have one too many assignments to complete..*

----------


## Omar

Iss waqt dil chata hey k mount Evrest per chala jaoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## paki_gurl

i wnts 2 hang out wid my 4endz

----------


## RAHEN

My dil goes mmm..  :Big Grin: 


aur waffa se baat karne ko bhi dil chahta hai..

----------


## Omar

Mera Dil ker Raha hey Candle Dinner kernay Ko

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmm Pakistan janay ko

----------


## paki_pari

*kisi ka sir pharnay ko*

----------


## ryma

*Is waqt me chahti houn ke magrib ki azan juldi ho or mera roza kholjaye*

----------


## ArmaaN

I want to go to a long drive with someone special

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want tooooo...sar phorna ^ :@

----------


## unexpected

I want to go for shopping ..............

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to talk to somene :$

----------


## Hina87

I want to run around in circles  :Big Grin: 

I'm so peppy today...probably cuz i slept for almost 2 hours in the afternoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to eattt....then i want to sleeeeeep  :Big Grin:  and dream sweet dreaams :$

----------


## DarkJustice

i want to meet all of you.....

----------


## Fairy

Kuch khaney peeney ko :s Bhookh lagi hai.

----------


## KOHINOOR

same here Aisha Aapi :$

----------


## unexpected

Pata Nahi......:s

----------


## Roshni

songs sunnay ka.

----------


## unexpected

I wanna laugh........I dunno why :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil kar raha hai blog banae ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

mera dil kar raha hai :blee; karney ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

sonay ka dil chah raha hai lekin there is too much to do before i hit the bed.

----------


## RAHEN

apni frnd se baat karne ko...but she is at her workplace...

----------


## khawab

mera dil kar raha hai main naila k paas chali jaon  :Frown:  she'z in hospital  :Frown:

----------


## syeda

kuch khane ko dil kar raha

----------


## KOHINOOR

> mera dil kar raha hai main naila k paas chali jaon  she'z in hospital


Fiza Kia Huwa Naila Ko ???

mera dil nothing :s

----------


## unexpected

Mera dil kar raha hai PEPSI peeney ko :ang9:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to.....i duno  :s

----------


## rishyjan

long drive         .

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want a biiiiig hug frm sumone special :$

----------


## Hina87

Awww... Well i'm no one special but...

:muah; 

Is everything okay Nailu?

Mera dil chara hai kahin bahar jane ko.

----------


## paki_gurl

my dil wants 2....chill wid my 4endz

----------


## friendlygal786

mera dil chahta hai apne dost ke saath baath karu

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Awww... Well i'm no one special but...
> 
> :muah; 
> 
> Is everything okay Nailu?
> 
> Mera dil chara hai kahin bahar jane ko.


awww so shweet of u  :Big Grin:  dil khush kardia :$ :hug; 

bas i m feelin so weird now a days :s dunno y  :Big Grin:  i lfeel lonely  :Frown:

----------


## Muzna

my dil waants  to have a cup of cold coffee

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai ghar jane ko ...

----------


## Roshni

dil chah raha hai ke i wish i could go back in time.

----------


## unexpected

koi online aa jaaye.........I'm getting bored  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Coffee peeney ko  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

> awww so shweet of u. dil khush kardia  :hug; 
> 
> bas i m feelin so weird now a days :s dunno y  i lfeel lonely


Awww  :Smile: 

Humesha khush raho :giveflower;
I understand how you feel. Just look at my avatar  :Stick Out Tongue:  I've been alone for 19 years  :Smile: 

Kissi se baat karne ko dil kara hai.

----------


## friendlygal786

same here...feel like talkin to someone...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Awww 
> 
> Humesha khush raho :giveflower;
> I understand how you feel. Just look at my avatar  I've been alone for 19 years 
> 
> Kissi se baat karne ko dil kara hai.


Why u have been lonely ? i mean dnt u have friendz? 
and ya...now u dnt need to feel lonely anymore  :Wink: 
Main hoon na :giveflower;

----------


## Fairy

Apna sir phorne ko dil kar raha hai.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## paki_gurl

shoppin........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to go to cinema :$

----------


## fruitsalt

sleeeeepppppp

----------


## Hina87

> Why u have been lonely ? i mean dnt u have friendz? 
> and ya...now u dnt need to feel lonely anymore 
> Main hoon na :giveflower;


hmm... it's a long story. You can read my blog for more info  :Smile: 

I just want a hug and someone to talk to.

----------


## Fairy

Aww...late hogaya per...:hug;

Is waqt mera dil karaha hai k koi magic pill ho mere paas jo lekey mein fresh n acha feel karoon :s

----------


## Hina87

Thank you Baji  :Smile: 

I want to do anything that'll get me out of this boredom!

----------


## RAHEN

inshaAllah u will better ...just take some rest....fairy sis... :Smile: 

then talk to me...sissoooo  :Big Grin:  

Dil Chahta hai...hina se batein karne ko.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

:Big Grin: 

jab mein busy hoke aati hoon tho aap chali jati hein aur jab aap aati hein tho mein busy hojati hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hum kal Insha Allah araam se batein karenge... I will make sure that I don't do anything during this time tomorrow  :Smile: 

I want Aapi to come back and for Bhai Jaan to get a new ISP! Undar bahar hote rehte hein msn se :@

----------


## xeon

Dinner kernai ko or wait kerna parh raha hai :frown;

----------


## Majid

> Dinner kernai ko or wait kerna parh raha hai :frown;



muhahah..Pehle ki tarah khud dinner bana lo..per wait nahi karna paray ga  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aur waise be logon ko abhi USA ki hawa nahi lagi...nahi tu per 2 logon k leye dinner tayyar karna paray ga :P

----------


## xeon

sakoon ho gaya ab sonai ka dil ker raha hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

acha sa khwaab dekhne ka.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oye hoye  :Stick Out Tongue:  

mera dil kar raha hai sone ko

----------


## Fairy

Per mera nahin karaha  :Frown: 

Mera dil karaha hai kisi ki pittayi karne ko! :frown;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

meri karlo  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahaha

----------


## Atlantic

Well, it's wonderful to b back at DT, i missed you guys...I wasn't too far, just got busy in other things.....right now just feel like catching up on the things i missed ....  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

Dil chahta hai...aaj long drive par jaoon...

Atlantic if u want i can bring all the missed posts for u by giving u the links...wat u say...?

----------


## Roshni

dil chah raha hai book parhoon.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wanna go homeeeeeeee

----------


## KOHINOOR

mera dil bhi ghar jane ko ker raha hai Naila :s

----------


## Omar

Mera Dil ker rahah hey k Mein Boiled Corn khaoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Dil Chahta Hai, Dil Chahta Hai
Dil Chahta Hai, Kabhi Na Beete Chamkeele Din
Dil Chahta Hai, Hum Na Rahein Kabhi Yaaron Ke Bin
Din Din Bhar Ho Pyaari Baatein
Jhoome Shaame, Gaaye Raatein
Masti Mein Rahe Dooba Dooba Hameshaa Samaa
Humko Raahon Mein Yoonhi Milti Rahein Khushiyaan

----------


## Atlantic

> Dil chahta hai...aaj long drive par jaoon...
> 
> Atlantic if u want i can bring all the missed posts for u by giving u the links...wat u say...?


Thanks sis, no worries...i'll look around... :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

ok sis...as u wish... :Smile: 

hmm aaj dil chahta hai ke me mount everest par jaaon... :Big Grin: .....aur wahan agriculture karon... :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

^ lolzzzz  :Big Grin: 

Kisi Se Baat Kerne Ko Dil Ker Raha Hai :s

----------


## xeon

Raat kafi ho gaee hia tu sonai ka dil ker raha hai

----------


## axim

mera dil chahta hai k mein animation keron aur kertay  rahon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to talk to someone

----------


## manni9

> dil chah raha hai book parhoon.


 :Embarrassment:  ittna mushkil kaam na kero,nanne say demagh per zoor parde ga. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Mera dil ker raha hey Fight kernay ko :x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

fight club mein chale jao  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil karing hrithik roshan se milne ko lolzzzz

he was damn lookin sexy in dhoom2 :$

----------


## Hina87

either bang on an electric guitar or punch the hell outta something

----------


## RAHEN

Dil chahta hai to say sorry to her for ma error....

----------


## unexpected

I Wanna say sorry to someone too :$......

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to tang karing sumone  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

Same here ...... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

feel like going bak to sleep...

----------


## Atlantic

right now...i just want to sit on a really top hill...where it's just greenry everywhere and i can see all the landscape and its fresh, cool breezy day....with fresh wind blowing through my hair....and lovely beautiful flowers are on the ground...where i am sitting.....and just relax there  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

i wish to join u there....with addition of swam and birds....and sweet little turtles....butterflies for sure..cause i m also feeling the same.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to sleeeeeeeeep

----------


## RAHEN

Dil chahta hai ke yeh mausam aise he rahe...its just superb....mashaAllah..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to dance  :Big Grin:  im so happy...dunno y  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

bhooki lagri hai..dil chara hai khana khaoon...which i will  :Wink:

----------


## Fairy

Aise hi chup chap akeley bethe rehne ko dil karaha hai.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im hungryyyy....

----------


## Hina87

kuch bhi... maybe i should go eat cuz there's nothing else to do  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Dil chahta hai ke main zindagi bhar ke liye so jaon...

----------


## MsJasmine

I feel like to cry right now at this instant!!!

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing !!! Sone Ko Dil Ker Raha Hai,
bohat acha weather hai  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

hmm Dil chahta hai...ma mulan ke sath mausam enjoy karun.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Ghar jane ko

----------


## unexpected

> hmm Dil chahta hai...ma mulan ke sath mausam enjoy karun....


Same Here........:hug2;

----------


## Omar

Dil ker Raha hey Rain mein Shower lenay ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

lol....tou roka kis ney hai Bro  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mera Dil Cha Raha Hai Keh Dhair Saari Chocolates Khaa loon :bg:

----------


## noinika3j

*....???*

confused?????

----------


## unexpected

*Why r u confused ? :duno;*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to cry...im listenin to a very sad song  :Frown:

----------


## Atlantic

i want to go to sleep

----------


## RAHEN

I want to keep quiet for a while... :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

Kuch Khaas Nahi :s

----------


## khawab

bhook lag rahi hai kuch khane ka dil karing :s

----------


## unexpected

Aap Ke Liye ^ .......:icecream:......:bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai  :Stick Out Tongue: lane:

----------


## Hina87

Aapi Jaan aur Bhai Jaan se baat... Bhai se kiya tha laiken itna nahin  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

Kuch Khaas Nahi :s

----------


## RAHEN

is waqt i m feeling peace of mind...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im feeling craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazyyyyy

----------


## unexpected

I'm.......:x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh ok ok :P samajh a ghai  :Big Grin:  lol

----------


## unexpected

Mein ney aap ko samajhney ke liye nahi kaha tha.......tou aap ney kyun samajh liya :ang9:

----------


## RAHEN

to do nothing.... :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

Baarish Ruk Jaaye.........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai ghar jane ko

----------


## Kainaat

ghar jaane ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ab main ghar aghai hoon  :Big Grin:  ab dil kar raha hai pizza khane ko :Big Grin:

----------


## Atlantic

really want to listen to songs by Vital Signs..bt..having trouble loading!

----------


## unexpected

Wanna Enjoy.....& Chat.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wanna dancceeeeeee

----------


## RAHEN

wanna chit chat... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wanna talk 2 sumone

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i wanna sleeeeeeeeep

----------


## Hina87

Aapi se baat karne ko dil kara hai  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

Pakistan jaane ko  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

Or MEra Denmark Janney Ko ^  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## glimmering_candle

hmmmmmmmm



or mera apni frnd k saathjanay ko dil kar raha hai 
my frnd rabia is leaving us !

 :Frown: 





she is mah besht frnd :Frown:

----------


## Omar

Awwh thats Soo sad ^

Mera Dil ker raha hey Kuch Drink kernay ko :bounce;

----------


## Kainaat

> Or MEra Denmark Janney Ko ^


To a jao, tumhe koi mana kar sakta hai kya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Chai peene ko hi chaah raha tha jo mill gayi :biggrin:

----------


## Omar

@ Aisha Appi : or Apney akelay Akelay pee bhe lee  :Big Grin: 

@ Sobia Sis : ok I m Coming ready hojaiyen

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil karing sone koooo

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai chae pine ko...main banane ja rahi hoon  :Big Grin: 

sumone wanna tea?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

meray liye Coffe Banana Wid Light milk  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sath mein Snak Khanneyu ko dil ker raha hey Woh bhe leker bhejna  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Pizza to abhe tak mill nai  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...humare ghar mein coffee koi nai pita  :Big Grin: 

leiken aapke liye bana deti hooN bro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Awwh ThankYouu Soo much  :Big Grin: 

Abb Bana KEr Jalde bhej Dena

B'Day Cake ke tarhan mut kerna  :Stick Out Tongue: 

MEra Dil Abb or bhe ker raha hey BAr B Que Khanney ko :thinking;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ook ban ghai hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

mera dil chahta hy k mein kisi se batein karon....aur usay apne dil ki batein kahon

----------


## RAHEN

then say it....we all are gonna read... :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Dil chahta hai...

Ke woh jo bhi ho...unki aankhon mein ghumjaon...unki saanson mein bhasjaon...unke pyaar mein khojaon...

----------


## KOHINOOR

kisi se baat kerne ko but koi online hi nahi :$

----------


## Omar

Here I Am Bhaiya Sorry I m Lil late  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chah raha hai ke main daaance karoooon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

how r u heera..??..is everything fine with u..?

dil chahta hai...kuch different karne ko...

----------


## unexpected

*Dil Cha Raha hai......ke mein rahen aapi se dhair saari batein karoon*

----------


## Omar

Or mera Dil Chata hey k mein Chori Chori inke Baatein^ Sunnon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzz...

mera dil chahta hai kisi se baatein karne ko

----------


## Pehli Barish

> lolzz...
> 
> mera dil chahta hai kisi se baatein karne ko




Mera dil chahta hai k net hi chor don :evil2:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

woh kioon? :s

----------


## Pehli Barish

Kyon k forum ki koi bhi thread open nahi ho rehi thi na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh acha  :Big Grin:  ab to hogi na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pehli Barish

han per prob hai ab bhi.aray siso app tu offline ho ker reply de rehi hain :Embarrassment:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nahi  :Big Grin:  main invisible hoon  :Wink:

----------


## Pehli Barish

acha ya wala option hai yahan?dosra forums per nahi dekha tha abhi tak :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan idher invisible wala option hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pehli Barish

lakin is k faida kiaaa?Chupta tu wo hain jo ghalti ker detay hain :Big Grin: Like mein kuch ghalat ker don tu apni mama sa chupti hon  :Smile: )

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz...main waise hi invisible hoon  :Wink:  i just dont want to let other ppl see dat im online  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pehli Barish

But i still know that u are online  :Stick Out Tongue:  Isnt that soo?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya ofcoz everyone knw dat im online when im posting here  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Mera Dil ker Raha Hey To be Alone

----------


## Pehli Barish

Mera dil ker reha hai mein sir k bal noch lon coz mujhy forum ki threads open kerna mein prob hota hai :Frown:  open hi nahi hotin

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera  dil kar raha hai ghar jaane ko,,,im not feeling good...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i wana daaance like nobodys wathching  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

dil chahta hai...kuch different karon...

----------


## Hina87

mujhe bilcul is wakht neend aari hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Atlantic

it's 12:50 a.m., and sunday morning...i am really really bored...and don't want to go to sleep....dil chahta hai to listen to music

----------


## friendlygal786

now I really really want to sleep...a long nice sleep which I only can hav once a week

----------


## spotlesssoul

Am mera dil chah raha hay ke main kuch likhoon :s Ya kuch karoon jo samajh nahi aa raha ke kya karna chahiye :s Abhi abhi paper day ke ayee hoon tow damagh thora maoof hua hua hay :$ My family is saying to take some rest :frown; Aur mera apna dil nahi chah raha hay (as always) :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Science Fiction story likho  :Big Grin:  lolzz

mera dil chah raha hai chae pine ko

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aww :rolling; Ummm..likh he na doon sachee?  :Wink: 

Aapi bhaya online aa jao na :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main to kehti hoon likh hi do  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahssas

dil chahta hai ka nabeel phir se phone kara....jo kahana woh sahi tarah se kaha nahi I LOVE U...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai kisi se milne ko  :Frown:

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Dil chahta hai ke dil ab na tharappe

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

Neend aarahi hai n dil karta hai abhi sou jaoon  :Frown:

----------


## villies

mera dil chahraha hey ke mere sare ache dost online hojaye

like Rahen,Naila,Candle,Fairy,Endy,Muzi e.t.c
lekin is waqt koi bhi nahi hey :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main to hoon na  :Wink: 

mera dil karing...kuch ...funny karne ko :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

Aapi se baat karne ko dil kara hai. I'm a bit worried... is wakht tho aajati hein.

My chubby uncle left too, and I'm left bored  :Frown:

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

My heart wants to be happy...

"I pretended I'm glad you went away
These four walls closin' more every day
And I'm dying inside
And nobody knows it but me
Like a clown I put on a show
The pain is real even if nobody knows
And I'm crying inside
And nobody knows it but me"

----------


## Fairy

Aww Aajayeingi Rahen insha-Allah thori der mein..dun worry Hina :hug;

Mera dil kuch bhi karne ko nahin karaha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

> My heart wants to be happy...
> 
> "I pretended I'm glad you went away
> These four walls closin' more every day
> And I'm dying inside
> And nobody knows it but me
> Like a clown I put on a show
> The pain is real even if nobody knows
> And I'm crying inside
> And nobody knows it but me"


 
Lovely!  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

It's hard not worry, but we'll see.  :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

What I wrote earlier is actually lyrics to a song by BabyFace called "Nobody Knows It But Me"

----------


## Fairy

Okies Affan.. :Smile: 

Hina...aur kar bhi kya saktey hein intizar k siwa.

----------


## Hina87

Ek aur cheez kar sakte hein laiken woh bhi nahin howa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Kya nahin huwa Hina ? ^o)

----------


## Hina87

Sochiye Baji. Agar net pe intezaar kar kar ke hum thug jahein, tho hum dur se kaise pata kar sakte hein ke kohi theek hai ke nahin?  :Wink:

----------


## Fairy

Call kar k ^o)

Nokia...Contacting (yeah i know it's connecting) peepal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

Jee  :Smile: 

4 5 dafa try kiya hai laiken kohi uthara hi nahin.  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Oh! Hosakta hai sou rahe hon ya busy hon kahein. I hope woh theek hongi n  jaldi khud contact kareingi aapko  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil pata hai kya kar raha hai? bataon?  :Stick Out Tongue: 










to sleeeeeeeeep  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

Bilkul is waqt mera dil chahraha hey ke me apni mom ki God me sojao :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

^awwww  :Big Grin: 

mera dil kar raha hai kisi ko huuuuuuggie dene ko:$

----------


## villies

huuuuuuuuuuuuuuggie (ye kia hota hey)

mera dil chahraha hey ke mein abhi Canal View chala jao

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lo..karlo gall :Big Grin: 

huggie = hug  :Big Grin: 

mera dil karing oslo jane ko

----------


## friendlygal786

Oslo main kya hai Naila?
Mera dil kar raha hai to eat something...feeling hungry

----------


## RAHEN

ma dil goes mmmm...

for a pomegranate juice...

----------


## villies

> lo..karlo gall
> 
> huggie = hug 
> 
> mera dil karing oslo jane ko


 
lolzzzzzzzzz  :Big Grin: 

mera dil chahrah hey ke me swiming karo is waqt

english in punjabi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Oslo main kya hai Naila?
> Mera dil kar raha hai to eat something...feeling hungry


hai koi :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil karing dance karne k  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

ohhhh it means Oslo its very special place for you 
 :Smile:

----------


## villies

mera dil karing fly karne ko :$

----------


## moments

mera dil kerta hy.....

mera dil kerta hy.....

mera dil kerta hy.....

ajkal mein dil ko kiya hogaya hy....
kuch kerta hi nahi farig hi betha rehta hy...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> ohhhh it means Oslo its very special place for you


jihaaaan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Atlantic

well..i am kinda upset and down right now..so..just want to sneak away....dil chahta hai ...to spend some time alone....

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

I do not know what my heart wants so I will simply say...

Mera dil bhi kitna paagal hai, yeh pyaar to tumse karta hai
mera dil bhi kitna paagal hai, yeh pyaar to tumse karta hai
par saamne jab tum aate ho, par saamne jab tum aate ho
kuch bhi kehne se darta hai.
O mere saajan, o mere saajan, saajan, saajan, mere saajan

----------


## RAHEN

> well..i am kinda upset and down right now..so..just want to sneak away....dil chahta hai ...to spend some time alone....


may i know the reason..is it a tiring day..?

rightnow willing to eat cheese now....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai rone ko :'(

----------


## Hina87

My heart feels empty.... dil chahta hai kahin beach par kare hoke, gana play kar ke, araam so roo

----------


## villies

mera dil chahrah hey Gol Gappe khane ko :$

----------


## moments

Mera dil ker raha hy kuch khane ko....em hungry

----------


## Endurer

This topic is being locked since it has reached the maximum number of replies a topic can have. I request the author to make a new one.  :Smile: 

Thank you.

----------

